# CONNECTIONS 4 #10



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

JYNX>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I'm so happy for you darlin'...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> As I bought another 1200 yards of lace yarn the other day I m going to put a wool winder on my Christmas list. Any suggestions as to which type is best?


I've got the cheaper one app£20 but I got it off ebay. It just attaches onto a ledge and you have to turn it by hand...I find it's great for what I want.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > As I bought another 1200 yards of lace yarn the other day I m going to put a wool winder on my Christmas list. Any suggestions as to which type is best?
> ...


Ive had a look there, even found a youtube video on how to make one yourself. I'll wave it at Mr P!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to do some knitting. Catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Speak to you all later girls...xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 12:07 pm EST and 7`C (45`F) and overcast. It rained a bit last night. It is supposed to go up to 15`C (59`F) for tomorrow for the Remembrance Day ceremonies.
I was so glad to see Friday come and go. Now it is not just my group complaining about Security and their take-over of our computers, so something may get changed.
I had to go to Zellers this morning, they had a cat food sale on and with 7 kitties, I jump at any sales. 
I`m going to do some knitting until about 2, when I have to start something for supper. We`re going to have Salsa and Cheese bread from my breadmaker topped with Chicken strips and Alfredo sauce, with a tossed salad on the side. The breadmaker does most of the work.
My double-knit ski jacket is looking much better now. I can see a pattern now. I`ll post a pic when it is a little further along.
I`ve got a few pages to catch up on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Nitzi, There's not a lot to catch up on except Jynx is cancer free.....Isn't that good news?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of viruses are going around. Everyone take care of yourselves and try to stay as far away from sick people as you can.
Sorry to hear about little Jayden, and I do hope the inhaler is a temporary thing.
Glad Gemma is better, Tammie needs a break for a while.
Jynx, that is such great news. No Cancer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> As I bought another 1200 yards of lace yarn the other day I m going to put a wool winder on my Christmas list. Any suggestions as to which type is best?


I bought a little $19 one from KnitPicks (www.knitpicks.com) Mine has a clamp for the table, or a handle so you can hold it and wind it.
It does large cakes and skeins if I put a toilet paper roll over the centre to make it taller.
I got an Amish swift from Amazon for half price to go with it. It`s from Chiagoo and comes apart and stores in my WIP tub.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Nitzi, There's not a lot to catch up on except Jynx is cancer free.....Isn't that good news?


Hi GSusan, that is great news. Now if the fungal infection will just go away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The winder makes the yarn into "cakes" like centre-pull balls that sit flat. The swift holds a skein of yarn and turns so you can wind the yarn into a ball (no need to have someone holding the skein). I had a pic on here somewhere with my table and both set up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Nitzi, There's not a lot to catch up on except Jynx is cancer free.....Isn't that good news?


How are you doing today. Has the bruise disappeared yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy.... What a darling little set... It turned out great.

Purple... My ball winder is also just a clamp-on plastic one and it works great.... I do wish it had a bigger clamp. I've never seen an electric one in action.... I'd probably mess that up? I have a cheap metal swift. Mom has a nice wood one... Both are the erect kind. I'm thinking that DH could make me one of flat ones that has pegs to adjust for different size skeins. Hmmmm..... 

Xaing.... The spinning is very meditative. I think you will really like it. For me, the key to keeping the wheel in the right direction is slow and steady.. no foot stops until I actually want to stop.... The wheel always reverses if I do that. When I start, I give the wheel a hand turn to get going correctly.... I've always wanted to try a walking wheel.... but that takes a whole lot of room..... like the garden!!!!!

Susan.... I have tried going back... can't find what you did to hurt yourself.... Last I knew you were trying to thaw out from watching the fireworks..... Hoping it is something very minor.... Surely you didn't fall flat while dancing....

Thanks all for the darling card... You made my day... I save them all......

Purly.... Glad you are safely ensconced in the warm... 
(Reason for 10 hour stay.. signed in at 8:30 for a 10:30 procedure. ER kept sending up emergencies. Took me back to room until 1... procedure was supposed to be about 30 minutes... Proved a little dificult and took an hour... Then I had a little hematoma and also coughed up blood for 15-20 minutes so they kept me there... THEN, back to room with only water to sip until chest X-ray at 3:30... Was originally supposed to be released at 4 but he changed it to 6... due to delays. Took until 6:30 because they were nice enough to take me to radiology too pick up my copy of report and discs.... They did feed me at 4.... lovely hospital food.. though the apple pie was great.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy.... What a darling little set... It turned out great.
> 
> Purple... My ball winder is also just a clamp-on plastic one and it works great.... I do wish it had a bigger clamp. I've never seen an electric one in action.... i'd probably mess that up? I have a cheap metal swift. Mom has a nice wood one... Both are the erect kind. I'm thinking that DH could make me one of flat ones that has pegs to adjust for different size skeins. Hmmmm.....
> 
> Xaing.... The spinning is very meditative. I think you will really like it. For me, the key to keeping the wheel in the right direction is slow and steady.. no foot stops until I actually want to stop.... The wheel always reverses if I do that. When I start, I give the wheel a hand turn to get going correctly.... I've always wanted to try a walking wheel.... but that takes a whole lot of room..... like the garden!!!!!


I have never heard of a walking wheel. I've seen the smaller wheels around here that fold up so they can be transported easily. That's the kind that the spinning group has at the Port Hope fair in the fall.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Being such a slug today... Best get the last flat of flowers planted.. Rain tomorrow and cold Monday. When DH comes home, he has to replace brakes on my car... so I'm sure I'll get to hand him tools..... Working on a Reader's Wrap for mom... Wrong yarn for the pattern.. and I don't like the yarn but I think she will and it is super lofty merino frappe so it will be warm.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi... Yes I've seen the nice wheeling ones.. but I don't really go to any workshops... though I could benefit greatly.... A walking wheel is old time and as tall as a person and you walk instead of pedal to turn the wheel... I'll see if I can find a picture. This is one but the antique ones are even bigger on occasion... the are also called great wheels.... I just figure i could get my exercise in at the sae time!!!

Judi.... Another hint that works for me... I have to spin without shoes on... it is the only way I can "feel" the pedal motion....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nitzi... Yes I've seen the nice wheeling ones.. but I don't really go to any workshops... though I could benefit greatly.... A walking wheel is old time and as tall as a person and you walk instead of pedal to turn the wheel... I'll see if I can find a picture. This is one but the antique ones are even bigger on occasion... the are also called great wheels.... I just figure i could get my exercise in at the sae time!!!
> 
> Judi.... Another hint that works for me... I have to spin without shoes on... it is the only way I can "feel" the pedal motion....


There is a spinning wheel museum near here. I'll have to stop in sometime.
Spinning is big in this town. We have a shop called The Black Lamb that promotes and supplies for spinners.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Jynx so happy to hear from you and great news that it is not CA. Please get 2nd opinion regarding taking med for fungal infection. Have a great weekend and celebrate dear, you sure deserve it. Why did it take them 10 hours to do your test?????????Just curious.
> 
> ...


Hi Purley. You are right the laundry will eventually get done. The family are very good at helping out with the house work...we all have a room each to clean on a Saturday (not including our own bedrooms). I always do the kitchen, DH the bathroom, children- front and back rooms and hall way and landing. It works quite well. I'm not too keen to alow them to do the laundry, although Mm does her own school uniform on Friday when she gets home...it's normally hanging up drying when I get home from work...she's a good girl.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 12:07 pm EST and 7`C (45`F) and overcast. It rained a bit last night. It is supposed to go up to 15`C (59`F) for tomorrow for the Remembrance Day ceremonies.
> I was so glad to see Friday come and go. Now it is not just my group complaining about Security and their take-over of our computers, so something may get changed.
> I had to go to Zellers this morning, they had a cat food sale on and with 7 kitties, I jump at any sales.
> I`m going to do some knitting until about 2, when I have to start something for supper. We`re going to have Salsa and Cheese bread from my breadmaker topped with Chicken strips and Alfredo sauce, with a tossed salad on the side. The breadmaker does most of the work.
> ...


Your evening meal sounds delicious...I would like to join you. Mind you DH is busy cooking fish curry...he makes it pretty good.

7 cats? Wow, I can hardly cope with one. :!:

I am glad the ski jacket is coming onn well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Nitzy the spinning wheel museum sounds very interesting. Does it have a web site we could take a look at?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 12:07 pm EST and 7`C (45`F) and overcast. It rained a bit last night. It is supposed to go up to 15`C (59`F) for tomorrow for the Remembrance Day ceremonies.
> ...


Most of the time you wouldn't know they are here. They sleep most of the day in their favourite spots. Just shake the treat bag and they all show up.

Fish curry sounds good. I'll be signing off soon to fill the breadmaker.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Have fun with the bread maker. We have one too. DH uses it really, but he's never done anything too adventurous.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nitzy the spinning wheel museum sounds very interesting. Does it have a web site we could take a look at?


I can't find one, but this website talks about them.
http://www.velvethighway.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=213&Itemid=114
Scroll about halfway down.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, second link didn't work.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Nitzy the spinning wheel museum sounds very interesting. Does it have a web site we could take a look at?
> ...


Thanks. I will take a look in a while...DH has called to say dinner is ready...so better go. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go too and stuff the breadmaker.
Bye all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm back now...the fish curry was delicious. DH made it with salmon and it held together nicely...one of his best I would say, and he does some pretty good food :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well it looks like no-one is here at the mo, so will go and get on with my knitting...I've done a lot today...feeling pleased with it. I'm busy making a top down jumper for DH. I got the wool from a wool shop I found whilst I was away. And I'm using a percentage pattern to m,ake it. Here's a link to what I'm using...http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/topdown.guest.cfm


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Jynx so happy to hear from you and great news that it is not CA. Please get 2nd opinion regarding taking med for fungal infection. Have a great weekend and celebrate dear, you sure deserve it. Why did it take them 10 hours to do your test?????????Just curious.
> 
> ...


It was in the yarn Pearlie!! Even my wizz-kid designer SIL was fascinated by it!! I bought 5 hanks for me in coffee and cream too, just got to find something to knit with it now!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped by to post this picture. This is the yarn I bought at AP but it's knitted up a bit big. Nevermind, she's going to grow!! Off for a walk in the rain now :lol: :lol: :lol: ! Catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxx
> ...


Thanks Judi, mittens and boots to follow, I think!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped by to post this picture. This is the yarn I bought at AP but it's knitted up a bit big. Nevermind, she's going to grow!! Off for a walk in the rain now :lol: :lol: :lol: ! Catch you later, lots of love, xxxxxx
> ...


Yes dear, it made all the difference and you will now know how to finish yours!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy.... What a darling little set... It turned out great.
> 
> Purple... My ball winder is also just a clamp-on plastic one and it works great.... I do wish it had a bigger clamp. I've never seen an electric one in action.... I'd probably mess that up? I have a cheap metal swift. Mom has a nice wood one... Both are the erect kind. I'm thinking that DH could make me one of flat ones that has pegs to adjust for different size skeins. Hmmmm.....
> 
> ...


THanks Jynx!! Just read your previous post, so glad for you dear, it must be such a relief!! Now you can concentrate on getting better love!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There is a spinning wheel museum near here. I'll have to stop in sometime.
> Spinning is big in this town. We have a shop called The Black Lamb that promotes and supplies for spinners.


 How wonderful... I had a place in Chicago that was knitting and spinning... but I didn't spin then... a friend her hada great weaving store and also spinning supplies, but she moved it all back east. There is a shop a few towns over that has some nice roving... and Halcyon Yarns carries lots of spinning supplies.... even KnitPicks has some.... I really should get back to it..... just to not forget what I do know... and it is relaxing.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Spinning I think is something worthwhile to learn. If ever needed one could spin their own yarn. The way economies are going this could prove very beneficial. Of course along with relaxing and enjoying.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Back from luncheon out and errands run. DH watching football and me, just relaxing and going to knit a little I think.Nice quiet day for a change.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Back from luncheon out and errands run. DH watching football and me, just relaxing and going to knit a little I think.Nice quiet day for a change.


That sounds like a lovely way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. I knitted a little brooch bag to go with the mitts I made yesterday as a thank you for the nice yarn shop owner who gave Londy and I tickets for the Christmas Fair last Thursday. Have now been gettiing on with my surprise jacket just to use up all the odd balls of purple yarn I have in my stash. How ia everyone this evening? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple. How are you today? It sounds like you've been busy. I've been taking it easy knitting, with a little housework thrown in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple. How are you today? It sounds like you've been busy. I've been taking it easy knitting, with a little housework thrown in.


Hi Rebecca, Not really done too much. Walked down to the shops this morning to get some bird food and then spent the rest of the day knitting. Really enjoying doing my surprise jacket.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purple. How are you today? It sounds like you've been busy. I've been taking it easy knitting, with a little housework thrown in.
> ...


It an adult SJ you ate doing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes it is. Started with 293 stitiches.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's a lot. Is this in preparation for the class you are going to teach with Londy. And where are you doing the class?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes it is. The workshop will be on line on KP and starts in February.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Aha. How did you come to get the honour of running that?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm knitting a jumper for DH at the moment. Someone on KP posted a picture of a Percentage method jumper. I had heard of this before and so fancyed haing a go. Whats great is you don't have to match your yarn and gauge to the pattern, you make the pattern to YOUR yarn and gauge. Great for me who can never get it right.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I put a picture of the one I made for Little Madam and was asked to do one for the child and adult jacket by the lady who organizes the workshops. So I volunteered Londy to help me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm knitting a jumper for DH at the moment. Someone on KP posted a picture of a Percentage method jumper. I had heard of this before and so fancyed haing a go. Whats great is you don't have to match your yarn and gauge to the pattern, you make the pattern to YOUR yarn and gauge. Great for me who can never get it right.


I like the sound of that.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well, you both do them so nicely.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm knitting a jumper for DH at the moment. Someone on KP posted a picture of a Percentage method jumper. I had heard of this before and so fancyed haing a go. Whats great is you don't have to match your yarn and gauge to the pattern, you make the pattern to YOUR yarn and gauge. Great for me who can never get it right.
> ...


I put a link up a couple of pages back if you are interested. I can always post it again if you want.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


No I did see it, I will go back and have a look. Thanks


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I'm going to bed now. Still feeling knocked out fron not beinf well in the week. 

You have a good sleep and catch up with you soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Found it ane bookmarked it. It looks quite fun. Let me know how your turns out. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Found it ane bookmarked it. It looks quite fun. Let me know how your turns out. xx


I will. As it's top down it's easy to measure up on DH so I know I'm getting a good fit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I really am going now. Night night. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I'm going to bed now. Still feeling knocked out fron not beinf well in the week.
> 
> You have a good sleep and catch up with you soon. xxx


Hope you have a good night sleep and take it easy tomorrow. Im off too. Night night . Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nitzi... Yes I've seen the nice wheeling ones.. but I don't really go to any workshops... though I could benefit greatly.... A walking wheel is old time and as tall as a person and you walk instead of pedal to turn the wheel... I'll see if I can find a picture. This is one but the antique ones are even bigger on occasion... the are also called great wheels.... I just figure i could get my exercise in at the sae time!!!
> 
> Judi.... Another hint that works for me... I have to spin without shoes on... it is the only way I can "feel" the pedal motion....


I rarely wear shoes, so that is no problem for me :-o :shock:
Had my first lesson yesterday ..... and i have now found muscles i forgot i had.

I am on my way to visit MIL ..... & DH is going faster than usual, & making me feel ill ..... if he is going to drive like this every time we visit her, i wont be going again :evil:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


They will complete the set nicely.don't forget too post pics of KW wearing the whole set, please


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I think I am going to use a variegated yarn for my ASJ


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

DS's play was AWESOME !! I wish we could have taped it but they didnt allow it  
He was great ! He played several different roles and sang and danced and was just so good  I am gushing but i am so proud of him  
Ok off to have a late late dinner and then some sleep maybe ..

Love and hugs 
XOXO


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> DS's play was AWESOME !! I wish we could have taped it but they didnt allow it
> He was great ! He played several different roles and sang and danced and was just so good  I am gushing but i am so proud of him
> Ok off to have a late late dinner and then some sleep maybe ..
> 
> ...


Yes it was awesome! Mom was upset that I couldn't record it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Jynx so glad that it is not cancer!

Londy awesome job, I have seen some yarn like that might have to order me some!

Purple you have been busy today!

I am gonna go and get ready for bed 

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lifeline... I saw the reference by the other gal about the percentage sweater, but didn't realize you could use any yarn, etc.... I like that idea and will go bookmark it....

Linkan..... It really is something to watch your kids perform, especially when they are good!!!! I try to be very realistic about the family performers... but that fact is, they all are pretty darned good... just have different strengths... A fad here seems to be for some "professional" to record the performance and they make tapes available for purchase..... A shame that grandma didn't get to see it..... It is obvious that it something DS loves to do... They work so hard and it is over so quickly... they have to love it to put that much time in to a short run.... Could you at least get some still shots of him in costume after the performance? 

Mine are split. Oldest DD is a very good actress. TYoungest DD can is a terrific stage manager, lights, sound, props.... you name it, but wouldn't be caught dead on stage...... Both GD's are performers, what with both mom and dad acting....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Just had to correct something :roll: :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> DS's play was AWESOME !! I wish we could have taped it but they didnt allow it
> He was great ! He played several different roles and sang and danced and was just so good  I am gushing but i am so proud of him
> Ok off to have a late late dinner and then some sleep maybe ..
> 
> ...


So glad you enjoyed it.

You have to sing his praises :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lifeline... I saw the reference by the other gal about the percentage sweater, but didn't realize you could use any yarn, etc.... I like that idea and will go bookmark it....
> 
> Linkan..... It really is something to watch your kids perform, especially when they are good!!!! I try to be very realistic about the family performers... but that fact is, they all are pretty darned good... just have different strengths... A fad here seems to be for some "professional" to record the performance and they make tapes available for purchase..... A shame that grandma didn't get to see it..... It is obvious that it something DS loves to do... They work so hard and it is over so quickly... they have to love it to put that much time in to a short run.... Could you at least get some still shots of him in costume after the performance?
> 
> Mine are split. Oldest DD is a very good actress. TYoungest DD can is a terrific stage manager, lights, sound, props.... you name it, but wouldn't be caught dead on stage...... Both GD's are performers, what with both mom and dad acting....


How loely to have performers in the family.

You have to make up a swatch and put in to the calculator thingy all details...really very easy...it does all the clculations for you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Surrey. Frost overnight, but it has gone now. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of pictures of the mitts Ive made

1. Is the fingerless mitts for gs with a fold down cuff incase his fingers get cold.

2. Crochet mitts and brooch for the yarn store owner who gave Londy and I the complimentary tickets for the Christmas Fair


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to take gs his mitts as he's off bird watching with his dad this afternoon. Then I shall settle down later and knit my surprise jacket. Done about 6 inches already. I am pleased with it (so far). Havce a good day everyone and catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Will do! You will all be sick of the sight of her by the time she goes home!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of the mitts Ive made
> 
> 1. Is the fingerless mitts for gs with a fold down cuff incase his fingers get cold.
> 
> 2. Crochet mitts and brooch for the yarn store owner who gave Londy and I the complimentary tickets for the Christmas Fair


Thay are lovely, they will both be thrilled!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm knitting a jumper for DH at the moment. Someone on KP posted a picture of a Percentage method jumper. I had heard of this before and so fancyed haing a go. Whats great is you don't have to match your yarn and gauge to the pattern, you make the pattern to YOUR yarn and gauge. Great for me who can never get it right.


Where did you find that pattern dear?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning all, better late than never. Just having my first coffee...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good moring all!! It is a gorgeous blue skyed sunny morning here in Sidcup and the sun is streaming through my window and warming my legs!! Having my vision problem that bobs in and out, at the moment, think it's because I have a cold and my eyes get very dry, in spite of copious amounts of drops. It will pass in a day or two and only affects my close vision so I can still drive. I tell you this, not to elicit sympathy but to excuse my typos!!! 
I am making a large batch of home-made soup as I type and it is filling the house with the smell, but it's will be worth it! I am about to go out food shopping but will be back later, Lotsa love, xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning all, better late than never. Just having my first coffee...


Good morning Susan, how's your bruises dear? Have you got post-frost sunshine up there too today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bruise is well out now thankyou but no bother at all. I intend to knit today althpough looking around this house I should have a good clean up, but then I think there's not only me lives here. !!!!! It's very sunny but cold here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Bruise is well out now thankyou but no bother at all. I intend to knit today althpough looking around this house I should have a good clean up, but then I think there's not only me lives here. !!!!! It's very sunny but cold here.


The dust will be around well after we are love, do what you feel like!!! I'm now thoroughly sick of the sight and smell of soup but I won't go hungryfor the next few weeks!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone from a warm and sunny Florida. Having first cappucino now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan is your cold better or were you just very tired at your son's house. Knit today dear. Everyone should rest and relax today.

Londy your soup smells delicious. I'm making chili. DH will watch professional football and me, I'll knit.

Purple lovely mitts and broach The lady will certainly appreciate your gift of thanks.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Linky know how proud you must feel of your son's performance. Tell him all the ladies here congratulate him on a his special night. Sorry they wouldn't let you tape it though so your Mom could see it.

Hi Binky how are you. Still workimg on all your projects???

Rebecca I bookmarked the percentage sweater and will use it the next sweater I make my son. Thanks so much for it.

Jynx you sound much better dear. Hope your weekend is full of fun and laughter.

Xiang running around in your barefeet is something I have always done also.it feels so good to not be encumbered with heavy shoes and such, although I now wear alot of the croc sandals.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess I scared everyone away.Bye!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Linky know how proud you must feel of your son's performance. Tell him all the ladies here congratulate him on a his special night. Sorry they wouldn't let you tape it though so your Mom could see it.
> 
> Hi Binky how are you. Still workimg on all your projects???
> 
> ...


Hi Pearly!!! I just bought a pair of 'backdoor' clogs, which are a bit like crocs and i scoot up and down the back garden to my sewing room in them, saves ruining my slippers!!! I couldn't find the link to the percentage sweater, do you know where it is hon? x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I guess I scared everyone away.Bye!!!


I have just got on ..... am helping DD4 with children, & giving her some company, tonight - the little munchkin is not well, not sure if she has got Chicken Pox or not - she is, hopefully off to the doc for clarification in the morning


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I scared everyone away.Bye!!!
> ...


Hi Judi! They feel really rough before the spots break out, don't they?! I got it in the middle of exams when I was 15, thought I was dying! Still best got out the way while they're young, eh?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Linky know how proud you must feel of your son's performance. Tell him all the ladies here congratulate him on a his special night. Sorry they wouldn't let you tape it though so your Mom could see it.
> ...


Hi Londy the percentage sweater is on page 101. Toward middle of page, Lifeline put it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I scared everyone away.Bye!!!
> ...


Hope the little one doesn't have chickenpox. They are so nasty.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Got to go make some jello salad for dinner later. Needs time to set up. Back later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


That's what they say, but I have never had them, as far as I can remember


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Well good luck with that and thanks for the percentage sweater info!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Got to go make some jello salad for dinner later. Needs time to set up. Back later.


Ok, have fun ..... I had better get some sleep - I suppose :?

Night all xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Night Londy xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.whas11.com/community/Suessical-the-Musical-at-Silver-Creek-High-School--178080201.html

This is a promo they did on the news 
Ethan is at the very top in the middle with the pink shirt and vest and striped pants  they do a close up of him just before the promo ends


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry i havent done catch up , i will get on with that now  back later to chit chat  
XOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> http://www.whas11.com/community/Suessical-the-Musical-at-Silver-Creek-High-School--178080201.html
> 
> This is a promo they did on the news
> Ethan is at the very top in the middle with the pink shirt and vest and striped pants  they do a close up of him just before the promo ends


I've just watched the promo and it looked really good. I saw Ethen. Well done Ethen...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lunch over and been doing a good amount of knitting.....Nothing muc on tv tonight. May have totry out my backrest for my recorder to watch...or rather me to watch my recorder not the first way round...Scrap what I said and start again...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Took GS hi mitts this morning and now \LM wan ts some line Nannas. I have resisted and been knitting my jacket this afternoon. How is everyone? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am fine thankyou Purple. There's little happened today here. DH seems to be winning this cold bug he has. His ribs are sore with coughing. I've given him paracetamol and fresh orange juice. I have fresh orange every morning and very rarely get cold. I swear down by it, even if it's not true...I've knitted a good bit today...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am fine thankyou Purple. There's little happened today here. DH seems to be winning this cold bug he has. His ribs are sore with coughing. I've given him paracetamol and fresh orange juice. I have fresh orange every morning and very rarely get cold. I swear down by it, even if it's not true...I've knitted a good bit today...


Yes I've done quite a bit of knitting today. My jacket is going to be very cosy. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dare I ask what colour?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dare I ask what colour?


Yes you may. I am using up all the odd balls of purple that I somehow seemed to have accumulated!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I never thought of that...I'm going to do something small for a baby when I've got thse projects done with. I'm sick of knitting big things and I don't ever seem to get finished. There's always a lot of work in my wips and they take so long.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I never thought of that...I'm going to do something small for a baby when I've got thse projects done with. I'm sick of knitting big things and I don't ever seem to get finished. There's always a lot of work in my wips and they take so long.


Have you thought of doing a baby surprise jacket. It knits up very quick and only the shoulders to sew up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Linkan.... WOW... That is quite the production with all age kids and so nice that it runs for 2 weeks so all that hard work gets more play. Ethan looks great. I haven't seen that show but I think that Livey's school did it last year... befroe she was there.. Darn... Would love to see it.. 

Just saw a clip on the explosion in Indianapolis.... What a mess. They didn't report cause... My guess, meth lab or gas line.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Did you see the pictures of the mitts I made on page 103?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Not thought of doing one to be honest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx. How are you today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think your mitts are wonderful....I have so much wool to get rid of, I could knit gloves and scarves couldn't I? I'm just a bit bored knitting at the moment....I maybe SHOULD try a BSJ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think your mitts are wonderful....I have so much wool to get rid of, I could knit gloves and scarves couldn't I? I'm just a bit bored knitting at the moment....I maybe SHOULD try a BSJ...


It really is very easy. If I caN DO
it anyone can!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I just might...I'll follow your tutorial eh?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just might...I'll follow your tutorial eh?


You could do it with out that, but I'd be happy to help if you need it. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> http://www.whas11.com/community/Suessical-the-Musical-at-Silver-Creek-High-School--178080201.html
> 
> This is a promo they did on the news
> Ethan is at the very top in the middle with the pink shirt and vest and striped pants  they do a close up of him just before the promo ends


I see him, I see him!! Wow, they are GOOD and it is very colourful!! My gks would have adored that as they just love Dr S, they know Green Eggs and ham by heart!! Well done Ethan!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am fine thankyou Purple. There's little happened today here. DH seems to be winning this cold bug he has. His ribs are sore with coughing. I've given him paracetamol and fresh orange juice. I have fresh orange every morning and very rarely get cold. I swear down by it, even if it's not true...I've knitted a good bit today...


Yet I eat at least 2 clementines every eveing and have an absolute stinker!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV... I'm being a bit lazy at the moment. DH fixed the brakes on my car and then went on an adventure to look for some antique woodworking tools. The house is nice and quiet. I *should* finish planting the flat I started yesterday..... maybe later.

Love the mitts.. I wear the ones with the mitten cap, but this is so much easier to knit and to wear.. I must make a pair for my friend who walks dogs early in the morning.. Love the yarn on the crocheted mitts and the wonderfujl little bag. Mine is sitting on the table right next to my chair.

I was just going over some of the yarns for my ASJ and think I am going to combine different weights. Thoughts? I figure if I return to a regular knitting yarn after each odd wieght, it should maintain overall size and will just make a bit of a textured fabric.... I'd be interested to hear if you and Londy think that would work.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I am fine thankyou Purple. There's little happened today here. DH seems to be winning this cold bug he has. His ribs are sore with coughing. I've given him paracetamol and fresh orange juice. I have fresh orange every morning and very rarely get cold. I swear down by it, even if it's not true...I've knitted a good bit today...
> ...


Hi Londy, Sorry your cold has got worse. I take garlic and Vitamin C. Hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy I'm sorry you've got a cold...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV... I'm being a bit lazy at the moment. DH fixed the brakes on my car and then went on an adventure to look for some antique woodworking tools. The house is nice and quiet. I *should* finish planting the flat I started yesterday..... maybe later.
> 
> Love the mitts.. I wear the ones with the mitten cap, but this is so much easier to knit and to wear.. I must make a pair for my friend who walks dogs early in the morning.. Love the yarn on the crocheted mitts and the wonderfujl little bag. Mine is sitting on the table right next to my chair.
> 
> I wans just going over some of the yarns for my ASJ and think I am going to combine different weights. Thoughts? I figure if I return to a regular knitting yarn after each odd wieght, it should maintain overall size and will just make a bit of a textured fabric.... I'd be interested to hear if you and Londy think that would work.....


Hi Jynx, being lazy is good. With regard to the different weight yarns for ther jacket. If you are doing narrow stripes i don't think it would matter, but what I am doing is using either DK or 4 ply and lace weight combined. I'll take a photo of what Ive done so far and let you see. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan.... I never did find what you did to hurt yourself.... 

Londy.... Sorry to hear about your vision problem... To heck with the typos.... can you knit??????

Purly.... Seems like it is a chile kind of day... DH has the makings out on the counter... It is a little humid and grey here today but it is supposed to be a cold tomorrow... 58 degrees... Of course tomorrow is when I have to take mom to nephrologist.... I'm sure football will be on when DH returns from his outing... Maybe that is when I'll go out and plant the last dianthus!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

JYNX.................DON't laugh......Hahaha. Go on then!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fell over in the bath. I hadn't secured my bath mat and I yelled and yelled in pain and for help and Handy man DH sat down stairs, oblivious to my yells.. the deaf b****r....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the photo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Jynx, being lazy is good. With regard to the different weight yarns for ther jacket. If you are doing narrow stripes i don't think it would matter, but what I am doing is using either DK or 4 ply and lace weight combined. I'll take a photo of what Ive done so far and let you see. xx


That will work out lovely... I will definitely have to double up on some of the finer yarns, but I do have one rather chunky I want to add for the color... I may just have to do a wrapped sample to test out the stripes and colors.... It would be a lot of stitches to frog if I just play on the actual project!!!!!! Then again.... I seldom take the time to actually make a plan....... no adventure in that... but some of these are rather pricey yarns, so I would like it to come out wearable.....

I have pictures to post of some projects,, if I could only discover wear I safely tucked away the cord to the camera...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV... I'm being a bit lazy at the moment. DH fixed the brakes on my car and then went on an adventure to look for some antique woodworking tools. The house is nice and quiet. I *should* finish planting the flat I started yesterday..... maybe later.
> 
> Love the mitts.. I wear the ones with the mitten cap, but this is so much easier to knit and to wear.. I must make a pair for my friend who walks dogs early in the morning.. Love the yarn on the crocheted mitts and the wonderfujl little bag. Mine is sitting on the table right next to my chair.
> 
> I was just going over some of the yarns for my ASJ and think I am going to combine different weights. Thoughts? I figure if I return to a regular knitting yarn after each odd wieght, it should maintain overall size and will just make a bit of a textured fabric.... I'd be interested to hear if you and Londy think that would work.....


Hi jynx! I did exactly that and it worked fine, in fact, I have allsorts in there from Aran to eyelash, boucle, double knitting and 4ply. I would say that you probably need a _majority_ of one particular weight to give it some stability. I just used up a lot of bits and pieces! Have a closer look:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's the photo


Oooh, that is looking yummy!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jynx, being lazy is good. With regard to the different weight yarns for ther jacket. If you are doing narrow stripes i don't think it would matter, but what I am doing is using either DK or 4 ply and lace weight combined. I'll take a photo of what Ive done so far and let you see. xx
> ...


I dont think the odd few rows of chunky every now and again would cause any great problem. Try looking in the fridge for your camera cord I found my car keys there! :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> JYNX.................DON't laugh......Hahaha. Go on then!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fell over in the bath. I hadn't secured my bath mat and I yelled and yelled in pain and for help and Handy man DH sat down stairs, oblivious to my yells.. the deaf b****r....


Oh No :shock: Good thing you didn't crack a rib.... I was always a bit afraid of bathmats for just that reason and only put one in my tub a year ago.... We installed a metal grab bar on both of mom's tubs but I still worry about a fall.  You've given my pause for thought... now that DH is wearing hearing aides.... and then taking them out when home ( so the TV still drives me crazy) chancees of him coming to my rescue are slim and none... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > PV... I'm being a bit lazy at the moment. DH fixed the brakes on my car and then went on an adventure to look for some antique woodworking tools. The house is nice and quiet. I *should* finish planting the flat I started yesterday..... maybe later.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

it looks fantastic...who's the model?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > PV... I'm being a bit lazy at the moment. DH fixed the brakes on my car and then went on an adventure to look for some antique woodworking tools. The house is nice and quiet. I *should* finish planting the flat I started yesterday..... maybe later.
> ...


What a gorgeous model!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's the photo


Gorgeous! those are blending beautifully. That light color is like one I used in a weaving project and reminds me that I have an entire bin of different purple wools..... Hmmmm... I really don't need *two* jackets and I hesitate to use wool for anything my DD's are going to wash.... and this *is* Texas...I may just have to do it anyhow!!! :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've made coffee and tea for Londy....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the photo
> ...


Thanks for the compliments. Go for it!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi jynx! I did exactly that and it worked fine, in fact, I have allsorts in there from Aran to eyelash, boucle, double knitting and 4ply. I would say that you probably need a _majority_ of one particular weight to give it some stability. I just used up a lot of bits and pieces! Have a closer look:


That turned out great!!! I had not thought about looking in my eyelash stash..... I am trying to use up all those "special" yarns I bought on trips... not enough to do anything big... but too yummy to be sitting in the closet... Funny how you tend to buy the same colors all the time,,, so I think most of them will go well together and many are the same weight... so I think that willl give enough stability... I think mine will be dark blues with aqua and peach thrown in and one rather bright blue..... Did you "plan" or just go with "Flo"? Perfect fit and the edge looks nice... I'm a little concerned about that... as I thoght the BSJ edge needed some help....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've made coffee and tea for Londy....


That's sweet of you. Think she might need something stronger. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Back in the 80s - or possibly the 70s, I knitted a very flattering tunic. It had a trellis-type stitch on the bodice (below bust to shoulder) and the bottom bit was a wide rib that got narrow as it got to the bust bit. Do you think I can find it? I wish I had the knowhow to design my own pattern! I am no artist but it was something like this:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi jynx! I did exactly that and it worked fine, in fact, I have allsorts in there from Aran to eyelash, boucle, double knitting and 4ply. I would say that you probably need a _majority_ of one particular weight to give it some stability. I just used up a lot of bits and pieces! Have a closer look:
> ...


Londy's jacket looks good in real life. Im doing mine in stocking stitch and will probably do a moss stitch/seed stitch edge to it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've made coffee and tea for Londy....


Oh bless you dear!! Got a drop of anything to put in it....?!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back in the 80s - or possibly the 70s, I knitted a very flattering tunic. It had a trellis-type stitch on the bodice (below bust to shoulder) and the bottom bit was a wide rib that got narrow as it got to the bust bit. Do you think I can find it? I wish I had the knowhow to design my own pattern! I am no artist but it was something like this:


I might have a similar pattern. I will have a look sometime. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back in the 80s - or possibly the 70s, I knitted a very flattering tunic. It had a trellis-type stitch on the bodice (below bust to shoulder) and the bottom bit was a wide rib that got narrow as it got to the bust bit. Do you think I can find it? I wish I had the knowhow to design my own pattern! I am no artist but it was something like this:


LOVE IT That is just my style... I like a high neck, no collar and tunic shape down over hips.... PLEASE find the pattern... I wonder if you could to that with the link that Lifeline posted on the top down sweater formula.... Once you got past the bodice.... you could increase stitches to make the rib flare and just wing that part...... I've just purchased a baby dress pattern recently with the trellis top like that....

BTW.... It looks as though you added ribbing on the jacket... or is that an optical illusion? Of not.... did you do it after the fact? No, that would not work,,,, since your entire outer edge is the dark......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off now as Mr P wants feeding and Im a tad hungry too. I'll pop back later. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've made coffee and tea for Londy....
> ...


There's a cupboard full of whiskeys and rum and other stuff...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi jynx! I did exactly that and it worked fine, in fact, I have allsorts in there from Aran to eyelash, boucle, double knitting and 4ply. I would say that you probably need a _majority_ of one particular weight to give it some stability. I just used up a lot of bits and pieces! Have a closer look:
> ...


I lierally put my hand in the bag and used what came out!! :lol: :lol: :lol: The only thing I would say about the edge is to do the last lot of decreases (that form the front bottom corners) really loose. As you can see, I didn't and it keeps trying to curl up!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye purple....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll stay a while longer. I might take my knitting upstairs and try my back support out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Londy's jacket looks good in real life. Im doing mine in stocking stitch and will probably do a moss stitch/seed stitch edge to it.


So, you are going to add the moss stitch as your last rounds? That is a great idea... as I might like to do stockinette with some of these fancier yarns...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll stay a while longer. I might take my knitting upstairs and try my back support out.


I saw where you were searching for the right support. What type did you settle on? I had a back pillow with arms on it at one point but I used it for sitting on the floor with the Inkle loom... or the grands liked it for watching TV... I can't do a darned think in bed but sleep. I don't even read in bed... no TV in the room.... Of course, my headboard is metal.... so I have to have lots of pillows to sit up. My BFF get's into bed as soon as supper is over and knits or works on other stitchery and falls asleep to the TV... which has a timer on it so it eventually shuts off.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a bit like your BFF....I love my bed for peace...DH watches some awful TV progs and they get on my nerves. He doesn't like any of my progs, so it works out fine. I just wanted to see if I could knit in bed......I got a back support like a beach chair, without arms. I've not tried it yet...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well it looks as if he's put his TV on and I'm sitting in this room, swealtering!!! We have to keep it warm for him and his little digits!!!! they must be kept warm. I can't stand it, it's cooler in the bedroom...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OK OK OK he's won....There's some car racing on his TV. That's me off to bed hahahah...bye xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well it looks as if he's put his TV on and I'm sitting in this room, swealtering!!! We have to keep it warm for him and his little digits!!!! they must be kept warm. I can't stand it, it's cooler in the bedroom...


I have one upstairs that is kind of like a beach chair and the back is sturdy and adjustable too, but you have to sit on it.... I totally understand the need to escape the TV.... DH no longer ever *asks* if I want to watch a particular show.... and heaven forbid i take over the remote.... The choices and the volume are issues and I also have my chair near the front door... so there are times I feel a little draft... but we each have afgahns if the weather is chilly... We are somewhat sympatico on temperature... unless he is cooking.... and then he can freeze me out and I *like* cool. My light is bright and can bother him at times, so it would be niceto be able to retreat and also nice to spread things out all over the bed!!!!

Have a nice night and let me know how the support works out..... Maybe a picture? (I do watch the open wheel racing with him.... but some of the reality shows and the cooking shows drive me up the wall.)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Yeh, chuck 'em all in!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Hahaha, it's my granny!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Not looking so gorgeous today dear!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a lovely Merlot I'd be happy to share.... Maybe a nice hot toddy would help that cold or make you not care!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the 80s - or possibly the 70s, I knitted a very flattering tunic. It had a trellis-type stitch on the bodice (below bust to shoulder) and the bottom bit was a wide rib that got narrow as it got to the bust bit. Do you think I can find it? I wish I had the knowhow to design my own pattern! I am no artist but it was something like this:
> ...


I only picked up round the neck in garter stitch and of course, I extended the sleeves before I sewed up the slleve/shoulder seam and then finished them in k1, p1 rib.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a lovely Merlot I'd be happy to share.... Maybe a nice hot toddy would help that cold or make you not care!


Had hot toddies last night! I was up in London with my friend, doing a London Walk and when it finished, we found a pub and I had two glasses of mulled wine, lovely!!! They had Marmite flovoured vodka in the pub, as well as lots of other infusions and the bartender gave me a sip. I llove Marmite but this was disgusting, he said he'd sold quite a few shots of it that evening too!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :twisted:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know the infused vodkas are all the rage..... but some things are best left alone...... Marmite falls in that category..... tell me what these London Walks involve... is it sort of a walking tourof buildings, sites, etc.? We have Walking Tours of interesting sites here as well but DH is not that thrilled with walking!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to do a little planting and then a little knitting... I'll check back later.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Londy's jacket looks good in real life. Im doing mine in stocking stitch and will probably do a moss stitch/seed stitch edge to it.
> ...


Not just the last round. I'll probably do about an inch and a half of it and around the cuffs too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Not just the last round. I'll probably do about an inch and a half of it and around the cuffs too.


   Silly me, I meant last round of color.....

Saw your post on MeMe, Nanna, etc... My French grandmonther spoke no English at all until she went to school and was actually a French countess but born here in a French community and had nothing but the name..... She was so terribly disappointed when my folks took her to Paris and the people refused to "understand" her French.... She was so upset, she told mom to tell people she was Swiss(? I think) because the people there treated them so well.

My youngest daughter is fluent in the language, as is my GD. Mom is very French in appearance..... I had a grandfather that was pure Swede and a Grandmother also and then there is a little German and English thrown in.... so I'm pretty much a Heinz 57 variety.... but the Swedish and German coloring came through the most..... I speak a little German,, but very poorly with total lack of use....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Not just the last round. I'll probably do about an inch and a half of it and around the cuffs too.
> ...


My family have now gone full circle. As my son now lives in France. His eldest son although with two English parents soeaks better French than English and now the little one is half French with a French Mum. I was useless at French at school, but having lived in France one and off for the past 10 years I am now pretty fluent.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> My family have now gone full circle. As my son now lives in France. His eldest son although with two English parents soeaks better French than English and now the little one is half French with a French Mum. I was useless at French at school, but having lived in France one and off for the past 10 years I am now pretty fluent.


 And what a beautiful place your son has.... a wonderful place for the boys to run and play... Loved the picture of the eldest holding the youngest..... Nothing like a "big brother" to look up to.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going to turn this computer off and get some knitting done....It may be the last quiet moment all week.... Hope to see some good news from Tammie soon, but did see that Gemma is doing better.. Hope your shots are starting to pay off... I *did* see that you actually got some real swimming in ... that sounds like an improvement.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > My family have now gone full circle. As my son now lives in France. His eldest son although with two English parents soeaks better French than English and now the little one is half French with a French Mum. I was useless at French at school, but having lived in France one and off for the past 10 years I am now pretty fluent.
> ...


They had about 20 acres on the edge of a forest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Had? I hope just a typo.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Had? I hope just a typo.....


Oops you are right typo - they have 20 acres. Im getting tired so I must go to bed now. You enjoy your evening Jynx. I am so so pleased about your good news. You take care. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm going to turn this computer off and get some knitting done....It may be the last quiet moment all week.... Hope to see some good news from Tammie soon, but did see that Gemma is doing better.. Hope your shots are starting to pay off... I *did* see that you actually got some real swimming in ... that sounds like an improvement.....


Happy knitting xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Oops you are right typo - they have 20 acres. Im getting tired so I must go to bed now. You enjoy your evening Jynx. I am so so pleased about your good news. You take care. Love and hugs xxx


I thought you were up rather late.... Sleep well... and thanks for good thoughts... I am very relieved.... still not 100%, but a whole lot better than going through cancer again!!!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know the infused vodkas are all the rage..... but some things are best left alone...... Marmite falls in that category..... tell me what these London Walks involve... is it sort of a walking tourof buildings, sites, etc.? We have Walking Tours of interesting sites here as well but DH is not that thrilled with walking!!!


No, my DH isn't that interested and can't walk much either so I go with my friends! There is a company called 'London Walks' (worth a Google!) who organise these walks. They are usually guided by historians or actors (resting?). They do about 20 different ones everyday and you can find out where to meet from their brochure or online. They generally cover small areas that can be walked in a couple of hours with stopping points where you get a mini-lecture from your guide. Some of the titles are The Inns of Court, Old Kensington, Little Venice etc.They also do whole-day trips out of London which a also great. I am a Londoner by birth but do not know my city very well and am slowly learning more on these walks. Trouble is, I then forget it all!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the Walks..... What a great way to learn about your city, and so many differnt ones.... Ialso really like the "Super Adults" title versus "Seniors" I'm not sure what the CONES mean..... The video was super.... I would like to do the Cotswolds Day Tour as well.... What fun....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back in the 80s - or possibly the 70s, I knitted a very flattering tunic. It had a trellis-type stitch on the bodice (below bust to shoulder) and the bottom bit was a wide rib that got narrow as it got to the bust bit. Do you think I can find it? I wish I had the knowhow to design my own pattern! I am no artist but it was something like this:


Londy & anyone else who is interested in the above design, might be able to adapt this pattern to match that one

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1100.html?noImages=

I am going to use this but put my own design in the top of the tunic


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone, I'm first up. Didn't sleep at all well last night. I thinkI've only had about 4 hrs. Need to help little treasure today. Then it's s and b then dancing, I won't be doing much of that tonight.I know you are all dying to know what my back support was like!!!!!You all need to get a life hahaha...I put it on the bed and it looked massive, and I thought I'll keep the plastic on it until I'm sure I'm keeping it. I took my knitting up there and sat and knitted for an hour and a half and the back rest was wonderful...The snag is there's only one colour and it looks big..I got a lot of knitting done though...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I know the infused vodkas are all the rage..... but some things are best left alone...... Marmite falls in that category..... tell me what these London Walks involve... is it sort of a walking tourof buildings, sites, etc.? We have Walking Tours of interesting sites here as well but DH is not that thrilled with walking!!!
> ...


At least you are having a go at learning about your native area - doesn't matter if you forget it later :roll: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm first up. Didn't sleep at all well last night. I thinkI've only had about 4 hrs. Need to help little treasure today. Then it's s and b then dancing, I won't be doing much of that tonight.I know you are all dying to know what my back support was like!!!!!You all need to get a life hahaha...I put it on the bed and it looked massive, and I thought I'll keep the plastic on it until I'm sure I'm keeping it. I took my knitting up there and sat and knitted for an hour and a half and the back rest was wonderful...The snag is there's only one colour and it looks big..I got a lot of knitting done though...


Good morning Susan, so glad your back support worked well - wont be able to get you away from the bed now :lol: :lol:

I spent last night at DD4's house, and arrived home this afternoon. Poor little munchkin has chicken pox & the spots are just starting to come out, & Miss M has severe tonsillitis, so I might be spending a couple more nights at her house, over the next week or so :? , on those nights, there won't be any knitting done, cos I usually end up with one or the other of the children sleeping on me :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Judi, it's been ages since I saw you...Are you OK? Hows your project coming on. I can tell you are all keen. I phoned carphone warehouse to see how much it cost to text you and they told me 25/28p you and america. That's good isn't it????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Poor little sweethearts. I bet all they want is mam and grandma....You'll enjoy their love but wish they weren't poorly. You be there for them...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Judi, it's been ages since I saw you...Are you OK? Hows your project coming on. I can tell you are all keen. I phoned carphone warehouse to see how much it cost to text you and they told me 25/28p you and america. That's good isn't it????


That is excellent, I thought it would have cost more than that.

My projects are coming along very well. I have almost finished my Noro jacket, then I need to begin my Christmas projects. I like to have a few projects going, so that if I get fed up with one I can work on a different one.

Have you decided what you are going to do next?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've a lot of wool that wont make adult projects. So I though I may knit some kiddies clothes for my friends charity.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Poor little sweethearts. I bet all they want is mam and grandma....You'll enjoy their love but wish they weren't poorly. You be there for them...


Yes ...... Munchkin was going back & forwards between us, the whole time I was there, and now she has a burst chicken pox lesion on the thumb that she sucks, so her mum is going to have a lovely time, trying to stop her sucking it :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've a lot of wool that wont make adult projects. So I though I may knit some kiddies clothes for my friends charity.


That is a great idea, or if you wanted to, you could mix & match, like Londy did & make yourself an ASJ. I will be starting one for me, after I have finished with Christmas & my other jackets


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

My post card arrived today, I love the story behind the statue of the dog. There is a similar one in Gundagai (NSW) - that one is a dog on a tucker box, & he stayed there, waiting for his master, who had unfortunately died. The townsfolk looked after him & kept him fed & watered, until he died


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS goes for his medical today and then if he passes it he will accept his new job....Fingers crossed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I may just have to disappear quickly because my friend is coming to help me with the housework soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS goes for his medical today and then if he passes it he will accept his new job....Fingers crossed.


That is excellent, he shouldn't have any problems with that, unless there is something he doesn't know about. I imagine that he will be ecstatic when he gets the final acceptance


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I may just have to disappear quickly because my friend is coming to help me with the housework soon.


That's ok Susan, I am knitting as well as chatting, so I will just continue with my knitting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

i'M ONTO THE raglan shaping for the right front of my red aran. It's definitely red hahaha santa red.....Then it's just the neck and stitch up. I've got no further with DIL's wrap.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i'M ONTO THE raglan shaping for the right front of my red aran. It's definitely red hahaha santa red.....Then it's just the neck and stitch up. I've got no further with DIL's wrap.


That will get done, when you are ready to continue with it - no point doing any of it, if your heart isn't in it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH's cold seems to be a bit better today. He's not coughing so much. I threatened him with the doctors because he was straining and I didn't think that would do him any good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

If he has a viral infection, then I don't think that there is much that the doctor can do. The best thing for him might be some deep heat rubs, to help relieve the muscle pain from the coughing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold, grey and drizzly Surrey. But Im as snug as the poroverbial bug in a rug. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Susan and Xiang. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Susan and Xiang. xx


Good morning Purple, I am recuperating from a night at DD4's house, helping with sick children. I will possibly be spending a few more nights there, over the next 10 days - so she can maintain her sanity :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Susan and Xiang. xx
> ...


Hope little ones get better soon. Is it chickenpox? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH's cold seems to be a bit better today. He's not coughing so much. I threatened him with the doctors because he was straining and I didn't think that would do him any good.


Glad he is feeling a bit better. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm first up. Didn't sleep at all well last night. I thinkI've only had about 4 hrs. Need to help little treasure today. Then it's s and b then dancing, I won't be doing much of that tonight.I know you are all dying to know what my back support was like!!!!!You all need to get a life hahaha...I put it on the bed and it looked massive, and I thought I'll keep the plastic on it until I'm sure I'm keeping it. I took my knitting up there and sat and knitted for an hour and a half and the back rest was wonderful...The snag is there's only one colour and it looks big..I got a lot of knitting done though...


So glad your back rest works and you were able to get some knitting done. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes - Munchkin has chicken pox & Miss M has a very severe case of tonsillitis, almost Quinsey - both sick little chicks :-( :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS goes for his medical today and then if he passes it he will accept his new job....Fingers crossed.


I shall keep everything crossed :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH's cold seems to be a bit better today. He's not coughing so much. I threatened him with the doctors because he was straining and I didn't think that would do him any good.


Yes, I am better today too! Had a good night and that always helps! I'm still a bit sneezy though!! Glad DH is better!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Oh that is bad luck. Lots of hugs needed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Susan and Xiang. xx


Good morning Susan, Xiang and PurpleV!!! I'm just off to Zumba then to Argos to get gds Christmas present!!! Catch you later! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DH's cold seems to be a bit better today. He's not coughing so much. I threatened him with the doctors because he was straining and I didn't think that would do him any good.
> ...


I put a link in for you, that you might be able to adapt to make your previous tunic pattern


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DH's cold seems to be a bit better today. He's not coughing so much. I threatened him with the doctors because he was straining and I didn't think that would do him any good.
> ...


Hi Londy, Glad you are feeling a bit better. I have found the patterns from the 70 and I WILL m\ke my scanner work and hopefully send you a pattern. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Susan and Xiang. xx
> ...


Bye


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I must go too as apparently I have hidden Mr Ps credit card!!!! Catch you later. Have a good evening Xiang. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Susan and Xiang. xx
> ...


Bye Londy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I must go too as apparently I have hidden Mr Ps credit card!!!! Catch you later. Have a good evening Xiang. Love and hugs xxx


Bye Purple, & yes ..... there will be lots of cuddles for the girls. I hope Mr P's card isn't too hard to find  :lol:  , is it in the freezer :?: :?:

Love & hugs back xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from wet and drizzly Surrey. Mr P has bought my Christmas present ................

Well I have ordered a yarn swift and told him he could give it to me for Christmas but - I WANT IT NOW!!!

How is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. Is to be 86 degrees today, nice breeze blowing. Had a good night sleep and just about finished with putting things where they go. Just a bit more to do. Making some small Christmas surprises. Started one last evening and just about finished it before bedtime.

Judi sorry to hear little GDs are ill. I know they will both love having you with them. They'll feel extra good with Grandma. Chicken Pox and Tonsilitis, poor babies, hope they both feel much better soon.

GS have fun with your treasure this morning and as always look forward to your stories re. s and b. Glad your support is working out so well for you. Doesn't matter if it is large, as long as it does what you want it to and you are comfortable.

Londy enjoy your day day out. I guess it is time to start shopping for Christmas, although I have to say I haven't done any yet. Being in Fl. we don't really exchange gifts with too many folks. I am sending gift cards for GGSs this year and probably to Gnephews and Niece also. Perhaps a gift basket or some such to others. Speaking of Christmas, I was wondering what traditions etc. that you all do for the holidays.

Purple sorry you have chilly weather, but glad you are all sug as a bug. Hope you found Mr. P's credit card. Are you working on your projects????

Need to run numerous errands this am, so will go get presentable. Till later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I must go too as apparently I have hidden Mr Ps credit card!!!! Catch you later. Have a good evening Xiang. Love and hugs xxx
> ...


No it is exactly where I told him it was!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. Is to be 86 degrees today, nice breeze blowing. Had a good night sleep and just about finished with putting things where they go. Just a bit more to do. Making some small Christmas surprises. Started one last evening and just about finished it before bedtime.
> 
> Judi sorry to hear little GDs are ill. I know they will both love having you with them. They'll feel extra good with Grandma. Chicken Pox and Tonsilitis, poor babies, hope they both feel much better soon.
> 
> ...


Well Pearlie, we always used to try and leave opening presents until after breakfast on Christmas morning but now the little ones won't eat as they are too excited so now. we open them first, the youngest one always does the passing out of gifts although I don't think little Charlotte will be quite ready for that yet! There are going to be nine of use staying over at DDs house on Christmas Eve and Christmas night, so it's going to be cosy but very exciting! We always have our main Christmas dinner around 2pm, with every trimming you could think of! Then after that, while someone clears up (think it's my turn!) we all sit and watch a film on TV or play with the kids and their new toys. Pretty standard stuff really!! Only 3 weeks and 5 days before the Kiwi invasion!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the 80s - or possibly the 70s, I knitted a very flattering tunic. It had a trellis-type stitch on the bodice (below bust to shoulder) and the bottom bit was a wide rib that got narrow as it got to the bust bit. Do you think I can find it? I wish I had the knowhow to design my own pattern! I am no artist but it was something like this:
> ...


Thank you Judi, I think that might work!!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. Is to be 86 degrees today, nice breeze blowing. Had a good night sleep and just about finished with putting things where they go. Just a bit more to do. Making some small Christmas surprises. Started one last evening and just about finished it before bedtime.
> 
> Judi sorry to hear little GDs are ill. I know they will both love having you with them. They'll feel extra good with Grandma. Chicken Pox and Tonsilitis, poor babies, hope they both feel much better soon.
> 
> ...


Hello Purly! I have only two projects that I am working on at the moment Mom's teapot and MIL's afghan which has gotten quite big already..our Thanksgiving traditions are that everyone comes to my house (all 25 of us now) and then for christmas we open presents with MIL on christmas eve and then bright and early Christmas morning we open gifts at home then load up and head to grandmas were we eat and then open gifts there and I better not even think of showing up without my sausage balls our I might get lynched! :shock: :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm first up. Didn't sleep at all well last night. I thinkI've only had about 4 hrs. Need to help little treasure today. Then it's s and b then dancing, I won't be doing much of that tonight.I know you are all dying to know what my back support was like!!!!!You all need to get a life hahaha...I put it on the bed and it looked massive, and I thought I'll keep the plastic on it until I'm sure I'm keeping it. I took my knitting up there and sat and knitted for an hour and a half and the back rest was wonderful...The snag is there's only one colour and it looks big..I got a lot of knitting done though...


Oh I am so glad that it worked out for you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. Is to be 86 degrees today, nice breeze blowing. Had a good night sleep and just about finished with putting things where they go. Just a bit more to do. Making some small Christmas surprises. Started one last evening and just about finished it before bedtime.
> ...


This sounds like so much fun I always thought it would be so nice to have all the family stay together over christmas and enjoy every minute together (like going and renting a cabin someplace with a huge log fireplace and snow on the ground and just being all cozy and enjoying the company)

YAY!!!! for Kiwi invasion almost being here!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang I hope the little ones feel better soon mine never did have them but they did have the vaccine for it....Lots of hugs sent there way!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon from a dull north east.

Binky I hope you don't have any bother with your sausage balls this year.

Pearly we are very much like Londy. We go up our son's on Christmas eve, It's his birthday, then we stay over with DIL's mam and dad and go home usually the 28/29th December. DS cooks the lunch with (like Londy) all the trimmings and of cause DIL runs round after him. Boys open their father Christmas presents in the morning then ours after lunch....I think I'm buying from amazon or some such place this year. I really don't think I can stand the shops this year. I'm wanting next year to come to see if I begin to feel better.

Went to S and B today, I've really got to think this through after Christmas. The same set of women don't go any more and these new ones do my head in. Jam and Jerusalem!!!!I looked round today and I thought there are only 2 of us from the original ones left now, It's changed so much and not for the better. I've been going about 15 yrs I think.

ANYWAY.....DS has passed his medical for his new job and he starts January 2/3rd I'm not sure which. He is handing his notice in to the firm in the morning. He couldn't continue the way he was going. So good luck my son.....(incase you are reading this). hahaha...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang... Thanks for the link...I think that could work if you increased the stitches at the color change area to make it fuller for the rib section,,, I saved it in my lb account,

Didn't you say that your couldn't remember having the chicken pox?... I sure remember ALL the times I had tonsillitis... Mom was so sure I would outgrow it... HAH... Finally had them out at 15 or 16.... 

Can't wait to see your Noro jacket....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan..... We disbanded the stitching group just this past month... It only met one night a week, but had shrunk in size and really outlived it's usefulness.... Some moved away, life happens, changes.. there were only 3 or 4 that I really cared about anymore and I get together with all of them other times... Besides, we all had to drive a bit of a distance and gas prices are high and some wanted to go out and eat afterwards..... I guess I'm half hermit... My chair looks mighty good in the evening.

So glad all is set for your DS's new job. What a great way to start the New Year....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Christmas traditions... we have so many.. but the actual holiday, we usually meet at oldest DD's after church on Christmas Eve for a chile and tamale meal with neighbor's dropping in. Our other DD spends the night with them. We are called as soon as they wake up and drive the 8 miles to their house... I even stay in PJ's. We watch the family open stockings and Santa gifts.. then take a break for a breakfast buffet that always includes bagels and lox and Mimosas, along with other goodies... Back to the staks of presents.... followed by a fashion show so we know that everything fits... We play with toys, watch a movie... and finally go back to our house to rest.... Christmas night is dinner at our place..... and we open packages all over again... This year, mom will be included in all... of course, I have a brother about an hour away and he will want to see her sometime... but that is not decided yet.

We used to make a day of cutting down our own trees and lots of silliness, but only DD 2 now gets a live tree... I prefer the live but have to admit the commericial artificial one we have is easy - but still takes me a couple of days to decorate. I also put up a village... as my grandmother always had one with a train set under the tree. One year I asked that my birthday gifts start one for me and each building is represenative of something or someone. DH gave me a huge church to start. There is a theater for the actors, a wool shop for me, and of course a fleece laden wagon and sheep going up to the mill... a Dr.s office for DD#2, an ice skating rink in the center of town, (as DH and I started dating at an ice skating event) There is also a brewery for a certain Irishman I know and I don't like it so it has it's place on the "industrial" side of town, out in the country... so many others.... I'll take a picture when it is up.... Of course, DH built me a cabinet (without asking) so that it could be out all year... but the cabinet is too small to start with and I told him it was like Brigadoon... and could only come out once a year or it would loose all it's magic... (and I don't want to DUST it.)

We include gifts for the pets... and I continue to give everyone a special ornament with their name and the year on it... The grandmothers also did this for my girls so they had quite a collection when they left home. 

With much begging and pleading, my siblings and I were allowed to open one gift on Christmas Eve... Mom picked the box and it was ALWAYS PJ's so we would look good in morning pictures... That happens still.... 

When DH and I were dating, we always went to midnight mass and then exchanged our gifts... I am was an expert at opening gifts ahead of time without messing up wrappings... and then resealing them.... so, when we married, DH would booby trap all my gifts... He would place a hair under the tape or some such thing... just to taunt me...

Since I am named for after Christmas Carols... and came home from the hospital on Christmas day, I have always done christmas up big... I always considered it my heavenly gift to have snow on my birthday and also for Christmas but that doesn't happen here in TX....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon from a dull north east.
> 
> Binky I hope you don't have any bother with your sausage balls this year.
> 
> ...


Well done DS. I am so pleased for him. Bet he can't wait to start his new job. You must be so proud of him Susan. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. Anyone here. Just in from a drizzly comute home...its like autumn out there (yucky autumn...not the nice crisp sun shinny autumn :| )


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. Anyone here. Just in from a drizzly comute home...its like autumn out there (yucky autumn...not the nice crisp sun shinny autumn :| )


Hi Rebecca, Hope you had a good day at work. I've not been out today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have finally caughtup. My computer is not back yet, so am having to use the netbook, which is slower, and not so user friendly.
last few days were hectic, as normal in Armistice week, but everything worked out well in the end. On Friday evening we were invited to a firworks display as VIPs. There were the Mayor, Leader of the Council and the Chief Executive. Very useful, and I was able to clear up all the eggshells I ws walking on. I think I'm too useful.
Yesterday the sun shone and I had a wonderful if exhausting day. 10 hours in new court shoes!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caughtup. My computer is not back yet, so am having to use the netbook, which is slower, and not so user friendly.
> last few days were hectic, as normal in Armistice week, but everything worked out well in the end. On Friday evening we were invited to a firworks display as VIPs. There were the Mayor, Leader of the Council and the Chief Executive. Very useful, and I was able to clear up all the eggshells I ws walking on. I think I'm too useful.
> Yesterday the sun shone and I had a wonderful if exhausting day. 10 hours in new court shoes!


Hi Saxy, Sounds like you have had a busy but fruitful week end. I got a lot of knitting done.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Anyone here. Just in from a drizzly comute home...its like autumn out there (yucky autumn...not the nice crisp sun shinny autumn :| )
> ...


It has been good but busy...and it gets busier from now on in with the Christmas preparations...

Nice that you haven't been outtodat.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Saxy. Glad you have cleared up the eggshells...it's horrid when things are not right.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Both DD and SIL are busy with all the school CHristmas stuff and DD has some other productions coming up as well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I've done catch-up and I have to go and cook now...
Lots to comment on, but that will have to wait. 

See you lovely ladies later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's par for the course at this time of year :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I've done catch-up and I have to go and cook now...
> Lots to comment on, but that will have to wait.
> 
> See you lovely ladies later.


Im off to get dinner now. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lie in this am, and easy day. I have finished the main part of the cape,now bck to the collar. Nearly done!
Purple I loved the mittens, and the BSJ is looking good.
The toolbar is the bar across the top of the computer. You can have more than one. From it you can get into things like ebay and google.
Londy, I loved Charlotte's cardi.
Linky, Ethan did well. What a great play.
GS, glad the back rest works, and well done to your DS.
Judi, sorry to hear the babies are so unwell. At least they have you to dole out the healing cuddles.
I spend Xmas Eve am here and wait for sons and grandies to wish me happy birthday. The this year DH and I are off to London with my brothers. They take me out to birthday dinner, Stay in London for a few days. DS2 joins us on Xmas day as his boys go to their mother after opening their pressies


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy.... It is terribly hard to walk on eggshells with court shoes..... I find tippy toes are even difficult. Glad that you have had a chance to clear up a few things... Now, if you weren't so darned "useful"..... think how bored you would become. You wouldn't know what to do with yourself if you didn't have several irons in the fire..... Oh,,,, well,,,, you *could* knit!

It is still cold here so i've accomplished nothing and have to leave in a couple hours so off to do something productive... and have a bite of lunch...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been lazy today, abd do not care


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have been lazy today, abd do not care


Good for you...... I think you've earned at least ONE "lost" day....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lie in this am, and easy day. I have finished the main part of the cape,now bck to the collar. Nearly done!
> Purple I loved the mittens, and the BSJ is looking good.
> The toolbar is the bar across the top of the computer. You can have more than one. From it you can get into things like ebay and google.
> Londy, I loved Charlotte's cardi.
> ...


Thanks for the compliments Saxy. I get into ebay through my favourites and google is my home page, still none the wiser about toolbar :roll:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Back from errand runs. I am so proud of myself. Dh and I went to Lowes Home Store to get a piece of equipment to fix the loo in my bathroom. Well we got the part and I managed to do a good plumber job and loo is now in fine working order.

Ladies enjoying so much your stories of what you do for the Christmas Holidays. I used to have all the families come and I cooked huge meals, with lots of cookies and breads and I do miss those days. This Christmas will be just DH and myself again. I'll make a nice dinner and we'll watch a movie or two and chat on skype with kids not here in states.

Binky you know you can't mention about your sausage rolls without me asking for the recipe.

Saxy you should have extra presents as your birthday and GS son's birthday arw Christmas Eve. It does sound like a wonderful time for you and your brothers to get together and how nice they treat you to a special dinner. Enjoy London. I did chuckle a bit when you mentioned wearing your court shoes all day, as we know you enjoy your flip flops. Glad no more egg shells.

Jynx enjoyed hearing about your holidays also. it is wonderful that you and your family can be together.Stay warm dear.

GS please express sincere good wishes to your son on his new job. Hopefully he won't need to travel so much. Bet his old company is going to miss him a bunch.

Londy it sounds like so much fun at your DD's house for Christmas. It seems you and GS do alot of the same types of things with your families. Love them and hug them close. Can't wait for your DS and his family to arrive. The count down is on.

Xiang and Rebecca what do you do for the holidays??I just love to hear the stories of how everyone celebrates.

Dh and I are going to go see the new James Bond movie Wednesday afternoon and have a late lunch early dinner after the movie. Going to go knit for awhile.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly, you asked about Christmas...

The children get up and open their stockings nd then at the gien time come into our room, climb onto our bed and show us what Santa brought them. Then we all pile down stairs, DH sorts the breakfast- easy stuff like brioche and puts in the front room. Then it's an orgy of present opening.. Everyone goes off doing their own thing, eventually DH and I get dressed and start on the food...which gets eaten at about 2/3 pm. If it's still light after we go to the park, back home, wash up. Sometimes we have friends around in the evening and eat some more if there is room in nour tummies. We tend not to do the traditional turkey, but we do all the trimmings. I always get a pudding but I don't think we ever ate it on Christmas day...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

GSusan. Do congratulate your DS on the passing all the tests for the new job.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evebubg Rebecca, I'm now on the increase of my jacket. Did you enjoy your dinner. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evebubg Rebecca, I'm now on the increase of my jacket. Did you enjoy your dinner. xx


OOps meant evening :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Evebubg Rebecca, I'm now on the increase of my jacket. Did you enjoy your dinner. xx
> ...


No worries...typolitus strikes again...

Dinner was ok, nothing special.

What about yours?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Pickled herrings and salad. Delicious.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Rebecca and Purple, just thought I'd pop in for a minute to see if anyone was on.

Rebecca sounds like a lovely holiday you have with your families. So many traditions kept alive. Hope dinner was good.

Purple what traditions do you and your family have for the holiday???I love your mittens by the way. You are always so busy. Your bsj is coming along.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Rebecca and Purple, just thought I'd pop in for a minute to see if anyone was on.
> 
> Rebecca sounds like a lovely holiday you have with your families. So many traditions kept alive. Hope dinner was good.
> 
> Purple what traditions do you and your family have for the holiday???I love your mittens by the way. You are always so busy. Your bsj is coming along.


Hi Pearlie, We share the mid winter celebrations with my DDs family and her In laws. We take it in turn to host lunch and everybody contributes to the cooking. We are hosting this year so I will be providing everything for the main course and desserts except the turkey which SIL will be cooking. The inlaws will do the starter and cheeses.

The house will be decorated with holly, ivy and misteltoe and we have a tree in the lounge. The children will receive their gifts in the morning and afterlunch everyone will get very silly gifts and we play games like charades and have a sing song. The day after Christmas we usually go on a walk to one of the local lakes and do a spot of bird watching.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Rebecca and Purple, just thought I'd pop in for a minute to see if anyone was on.
> 
> Rebecca sounds like a lovely holiday you have with your families. So many traditions kept alive. Hope dinner was good.
> 
> Purple what traditions do you and your family have for the holiday???I love your mittens by the way. You are always so busy. Your bsj is coming along.


Hi. It sounds like you've had a busy day. How's the vertigo? Mine has subsided, but comes back a little to tease me :?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Vertigo is pretty good at the moment. Docs did say once you have this problem it will probably always drop in and say hello occasionally, just not as severe as original onset. So far they are correct. Hope yours completely subsides and goes away for a very long time. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I'm going now. I want to do a little knitting before bed. Enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night everyone.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Need to start dinner stuff. Chat later if you are up and on if not have a good night and good day tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well, I'm going now. I want to do a little knitting before bed. Enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night everyone.


Night night Rebecca, sleep well. Love to MM xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Vertigo is pretty good at the moment. Docs did say once you have this problem it will probably always drop in and say hello occasionally, just not as severe as original onset. So far they are correct. Hope yours completely subsides and goes away for a very long time. Fingers crossed for you.


Thanks. Eerytime it goes away for a long time I start to feel hopeful it hs gone for good and then I get a wake up call :|


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Need to start dinner stuff. Chat later if you are up and on if not have a good night and good day tomorrow.


Enjoy your dinner. I need to go to bed soon as Ive had a busy day. Love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm going now. I want to do a little knitting before bed. Enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night everyone.
> ...


Night night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Need to start dinner stuff. Chat later if you are up and on if not have a good night and good day tomorrow.


Enjoy your dinner...what ever you have it always sounds yummy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from wet and drizzly Surrey. Mr P has bought my Christmas present ................
> 
> Well I have ordered a yarn swift and told him he could give it to me for Christmas but - I WANT IT NOW!!!
> 
> How is everyone this afternoon?


Well done on attaining your Christmas present, it will be a blessing for you :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Glad I could help, it had some of the design features, so now you really only need the trellis/honeycomb instructions, unless you can wing it  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang I hope the little ones feel better soon mine never did have them but they did have the vaccine for it....Lots of hugs sent there way!!!!


Yes ...... Unfortunately the Munchkin is due for hers now, but the chicken pox got her first  all the other girls are vaccinated for it - so the should be ok :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 pm EST and just back from the Chinese Buffet. We broke a temperature record today 18'C (64.4'F) and yesterday 17.8'c (64'F) with partly sunny skies. It was perfect for Remembrance day ceremony. Our veterans that are still mobile have a parade down Main Street with a bagpipe band to the Cenotaph at Memorial Park beside Town Hall. The ceremony got interupted by the 11:00 train, (as it does every year) so we just waited until it passed to continue. The ceremony is so long that they provide chairs for the elderly. The police had to block off the roads around the park this year because so many people showed up we filled the park and overflowed it.
I got a panicky call last night from Mum. "Come pick me up, my car is broken" I'm thinking she's had a car accident, cause she has CAA and would call them if it broke down. I asked where she was and she said that she was standing beside a tree with yellow crab apples on it and there was a broken street light! Her guy friend yelled in the background, tell her to pick us up at Division and King. THAT I can find, in the dark. It turns out that she had left her car lights on again, (that's the 3rd time in 6 months) AND her cell phone battery was dead because she had left it on. CAA will only come if you have a cell phone and can stay beside the car, so they can call you when they are near to get exact directions (like I'm beside a tree with yellow crab apples!) I picked the two of them up and we went back for the car this morning. Turns out she needs a new alternator, so she would have had a dead battery anyways.
Tonight it is raining and the temperature is dropping down to -1'C (30'F). I'm hoping the rain turns into snow and not ice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang I hope the little ones feel better soon mine never did have them but they did have the vaccine for it....Lots of hugs sent there way!!!!
> ...


How are you doing? I thought you said you hadn't had chicken pox?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Back from errand runs. I am so proud of myself. Dh and I went to Lowes Home Store to get a piece of equipment to fix the loo in my bathroom. Well we got the part and I managed to do a good plumber job and loo is now in fine working order.
> 
> Ladies enjoying so much your stories of what you do for the Christmas Holidays. I used to have all the families come and I cooked huge meals, with lots of cookies and breads and I do miss those days. This Christmas will be just DH and myself again. I'll make a nice dinner and we'll watch a movie or two and chat on skype with kids not here in states.
> 
> ...


Such a handy woman! Good for you. It helps the wallet if you don't have to call the plumber for the minor things.

For Christmas, we open up the presents for Mum, DD and myself in the morning after coffee and tea. We set up a buffet so anyone who comes to visit can have a snack and drink before they head out. The house gets decorated with pine and spruce boughs along the stairs and a wreath on the door. We didn't have a full size tree for a couple of years when the kittens were little, but I think we'll have one this year.
At night, my sister, BIL and ourselves drive to my brother and SIL's who live 2 hours north of us. His inlaws stay with his family for the week, since some of them live out in the prairies My SIL is sure to have my brother suitably inebriated because he is a happy drunk. We each buy a common present and draw numbers to take turns picking out a present. My neice is the only one under 18, so she gets her own presents and gets to open them. 
My SIL starts making dinner about 7 pm. She doesn't have a big table so she puts enough tables together that they go out of the dining room into the family room and we all gather round. We don't get to drive home until midnight. And I just pray that the roads are good and the weather holds. I have driven home from his place in blizzards.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


That is right, I haven't had chicken pox (that I am aware of & mum couldn't remember) I am doing fine, I really don't think I will get chicken pox, but if I do - it will just be another bump in the road of life :? . I did have shingles when I was 12, but have never contracted that again either - my immune system is usually pretty strong :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon from a dull north east.
> 
> Binky I hope you don't have any bother with your sausage balls this year.
> 
> ...


That's great news for your DS. Good luck!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang... Thanks for the link...I think that could work if you increased the stitches at the color change area to make it fuller for the rib section,,, I saved it in my lb account,
> 
> Didn't you say that your couldn't remember having the chicken pox?... I sure remember ALL the times I had tonsillitis... Mom was so sure I would outgrow it... HAH... Finally had them out at 15 or 16....
> 
> Can't wait to see your Noro jacket....


I had mine out at 5 and DD had hers out at 2. Hers were so badly swollen, she couldn't get food down.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Christmas traditions... we have so many.. but the actual holiday, we usually meet at oldest DD's after church on Christmas Eve for a chile and tamale meal with neighbor's dropping in. Our other DD spends the night with them. We are called as soon as they wake up and drive the 8 miles to their house... I even stay in PJ's. We watch the family open stockings and Santa gifts.. then take a break for a breakfast buffet that always includes bagels and lox and Mimosas, along with other goodies... Back to the staks of presents.... followed by a fashion show so we know that everything fits... We play with toys, watch a movie... and finally go back to our house to rest.... Christmas night is dinner at our place..... and we open packages all over again... This year, mom will be included in all... of course, I have a brother about an hour away and he will want to see her sometime... but that is not decided yet.
> 
> We used to make a day of cutting down our own trees and lots of silliness, but only DD 2 now gets a live tree... I prefer the live but have to admit the commericial artificial one we have is easy - but still takes me a couple of days to decorate. I also put up a village... as my grandmother always had one with a train set under the tree. One year I asked that my birthday gifts start one for me and each building is represenative of something or someone. DH gave me a huge church to start. There is a theater for the actors, a wool shop for me, and of course a fleece laden wagon and sheep going up to the mill... a Dr.s office for DD#2, an ice skating rink in the center of town, (as DH and I started dating at an ice skating event) There is also a brewery for a certain Irishman I know and I don't like it so it has it's place on the "industrial" side of town, out in the country... so many others.... I'll take a picture when it is up.... Of course, DH built me a cabinet (without asking) so that it could be out all year... but the cabinet is too small to start with and I told him it was like Brigadoon... and could only come out once a year or it would loose all it's magic... (and I don't want to DUST it.)
> 
> ...


We used to have presents for our dog. She used to sit like gold waiting for her present. The cats weren't so good, they would sniff theirs out from among the other presents and tear them open before we got up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Well I'm feeling a little less stuffed now, so I'm going to sit back and knit until bedtime. Night all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, double posted.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida. Is to be 86 degrees today, nice breeze blowing. Had a good night sleep and just about finished with putting things where they go. Just a bit more to do. Making some small Christmas surprises. Started one last evening and just about finished it before bedtime.
> 
> Judi sorry to hear little GDs are ill. I know they will both love having you with them. They'll feel extra good with Grandma. Chicken Pox and Tonsilitis, poor babies, hope they both feel much better soon.
> 
> ...


Our Christmas celebrations change each year. When mum & dad were still in their own home & were still well, we alternated between their place & DH's parents for Christmas Day, the presents would be opened before breakfast, then we would get ready, load the car up & head off to that years destination. The parents that we didn't see on Christmas Day were visited on Boxing Day (Proclamation Day) and gifts were exchanged again. I did manage to have Christmas at my house once, but I was so stressed ..... That I have not done it since. Now we have Christmas at BIL's place, & visit the girls & their families. I don't want my girls to be spending Christmas like I did, for way too many years. I really don't feel much about Christmas anymore, and haven't for probably the last 12 years. The joy might come back at sometime, but now I only participate for the sake of the GK's


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone, I'm first up. Didn't sleep at all well last night. I thinkI've only had about 4 hrs. Need to help little treasure today. Then it's s and b then dancing, I won't be doing much of that tonight.I know you are all dying to know what my back support was like!!!!!You all need to get a life hahaha...I put it on the bed and it looked massive, and I thought I'll keep the plastic on it until I'm sure I'm keeping it. I took my knitting up there and sat and knitted for an hour and a half and the back rest was wonderful...The snag is there's only one colour and it looks big..I got a lot of knitting done though...
> ...


And the main thing is ....... It works for you :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon from a dull north east.
> 
> Binky I hope you don't have any bother with your sausage balls this year.
> 
> ...


That is great news for your son ...... He will be much happier.

As for S&B ..... really sounds like it is time for a change. If it is doing your head in, don't wait another 15 years, call it time, & move on .....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally caughtup. My computer is not back yet, so am having to use the netbook, which is slower, and not so user friendly.
> last few days were hectic, as normal in Armistice week, but everything worked out well in the end. On Friday evening we were invited to a firworks display as VIPs. There were the Mayor, Leader of the Council and the Chief Executive. Very useful, and I was able to clear up all the eggshells I ws walking on. I think I'm too useful.
> Yesterday the sun shone and I had a wonderful if exhausting day. 10 hours in new court shoes!


I don't know if we have anything formal for Remembrance Day. As far as I know, the only thing that happens in Australia is the minute of silence at 11:11 on 11/11 & the laying of wreaths. It has been the same for as far back as I can remember. Our main celebration day, is ANZAC Day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have been lazy today, abd do not care


I don't call it lazy ..... I am catching up with myself :idea: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Well I'm feeling a little less stuffed now, so I'm going to sit back and knit until bedtime. Night all.


It is good to hear that you are feeling a little less stuffed now :shock: enjoy your knitting - I am almost caught up now, so I will be closing out, then will finish my Noro jacket & get it posted. Bye for now


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi, No way can we leave the kitty gifts out and they pretty much could care less about thetoys, but our Grandpuppy several years ago was a little white American Eskimo and he LOVED his gifts at Grandma's. I wrapped each one in white tissue and he would take one and run to our bedroom and shred it.... he always brought them out to "show" me his toy butwasn't about to share. I learned to only wrap as much eating treat as was good for him and give his Mom the rest or we would havea had a very sick puppy. I wish I had a picture.... our bedromm floor looked like a snowstorm struck....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's half pst eight in the morning here. I haven't gone to work yet. I woke in the night with a uti so waiting to go to the docs. I most peobably won't go into work at ll today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's half pst eight in the morning here. I haven't gone to work yet. I woke in the night with a uti so waiting to go to the docs. I most peobably won't go into work at ll today.


Increase your fluid intake & get yourself some cranberry juice :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have now finished the Noro jacket & it is now being blocked, so will post a photo when it is properly dry - I think it looks great, I love it :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Having a late breakfast. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's half pst eight in the morning here. I haven't gone to work yet. I woke in the night with a uti so waiting to go to the docs. I most peobably won't go into work at ll today.


Sorry you are poorly Rebeccae you fell better soon. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Having a late breakfast. How is everyone today?


Hi there, I am doing well .....I have spent a lot of today just sleeping, resting & knitting. Now I am watching tv & knitting. The 2 little ones have improved today, so that is good.

How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Having a late breakfast. How is everyone today?
> ...


Hi Xiang, So glad the little ones are improving. I am all excited the postman has just delivered my wool swift and I only ordered it yesterday. How about that for prompt service. Now got to persuade Mr P not to wrap it and let me open it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Wow ..... That is excellent, was it from within the UK? I am waiting on a set of lace weight crochet hooks, the smallest is 0.6mm & I am hoping that will fit through my beads :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I ordered it from a little online company in Oxford (50 miles away) It wzs beautifully well wrapped and it is made from rosewood and it is lovely and smooth. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oooohhhh ....... yyyyyuuuuummmmm ...... I want one like that, mine is made from pine wood & is very plain, but it does the job :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


It is nw clamped on to my kitchen table with a skein of purple lace yarn on it. Mr P wants to know what tv channels it picks up :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is my Noro jacket, it is in the blocking process now. I will post a pic of me wearing it later

This one is a keeper :lol: :lol: [/quote]

That is one gorgeous jacket I just love the colours and the shawl collar is great. Do you have a pattern that you can share or tell me where to get it. xxxxx You are brilliant and so is your knitting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > It's half pst eight in the morning here. I haven't gone to work yet. I woke in the night with a uti so waiting to go to the docs. I most peobably won't go into work at ll today.
> ...


Just got back from picking up mt prescription.

Doing both the things you suggested Xiang. Thanks x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going to have a walk down town shortly and see if I can get some hanging storage units to put in the cupboard in my craft room to take my wool as it is bursting out of the drawers. Have a good evening and I will catch you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hi Rebecca, How you feeling. As well as Xiangs suggestion I would like you just relax and knit today. You take care. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have now finished the Noro jacket & it is now being blocked, so will post a photo when it is properly dry - I think it looks great, I love it :-D :-D :-D


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > It's half pst eight in the morning here. I haven't gone to work yet. I woke in the night with a uti so waiting to go to the docs. I most peobably won't go into work at ll today.
> ...


I am going to spend the dy taking it easy with my knitting. I already got a load done whilst waiting to see the docs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang...love the noro jacket. Really lovely work.

Purple...enjoy your walk down town. I am taking your advise too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple the swift sounds lovely...can we have pics of it please... The Rose wood sounds great.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here is my Noro jacket, it is in the blocking process now. I will post a pic of me wearing it later
> 
> This one is a keeper :lol: :lol:


That is one gorgeous jacket I just love the colours and the shawl collar is great. Do you have a pattern that you can share or tell me where to get it. xxxxx You are brilliant and so is your knitting.[/quote]

I have it saved, and it is on Ravelry, so I will find the name of it. It is under "Drops 120 - 12" pattern number Z-500
This is the site for the jacket, I just adapted it to my size

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/120-12-knitted-jacket-with-rib-in-2-threads-alpaca


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hope you get better soon xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im going to have a walk down town shortly and see if I can get some hanging storage units to put in the cupboard in my craft room to take my wool as it is bursting out of the drawers. Have a good evening and I will catch you later. xxx


Enjoy your walk, & hope you find the hanging storage that you need xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning or afternoon, whatever. I've had quite a lazy morning in that I never woke up until 11 am. Now that is disgusting.... I've doen a catch up and I'm pleased that the babies are on the mend Judi.
Rebecca what's up with you? You must be ill to take a day off. Hope you get better soon, although maybe not so soon as you should have another coupe of days off. 
I'm doing Over 60's today...hahaha..I know, I'm sad, BUT I do enjoy it. haha and look forward to it. DH's cold seems to be subsiding but he's doing very little. He seems to be happy sat in a chair. I've asked him if we shouldn't go to the docs but he wont. I think he maybe needs his pills tweeking...BUT he knows best. Truth is I worry over him.
My tummy seems to be relaxing out this morning, I think at long last it's behaving itself or at least trying to. I went dancing last night, but didn't dance at all. Just watched. I wanted to go out but felt too tired and lustreless to dance. I'm better this morning....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

JUDI...Forgot to say, I love your jacket. You are so fast and knit some beautiful things. I said this to purple when we were in Edinburgh.....You're a clever girl....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> JUDI...Forgot to say, I love your jacket. You are so fast and knit some beautiful things. I said this to purple when we were in Edinburgh.....You're a clever girl....


Thank you, I am about to start work on my Vintage Jacket, again now. I tried to go to bed - but that didn't work, as usual. :roll: so I am updating my blog and am about to start watching a series called "Waking the Dead" - its about solving cold cases of crime - I love it
How are you, you should be feeling really chipper .... with your wonderful sleep in
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I will catch you later Susan xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > JUDI...Forgot to say, I love your jacket. You are so fast and knit some beautiful things. I said this to purple when we were in Edinburgh.....You're a clever girl....
> ...


I really do Judi. I'm feeling so much better today, I hope this feeling lasts for a while. We used to have the series of waking the dead on here. DH used to watch it...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning or afternoon, whatever. I've had quite a lazy morning in that I never woke up until 11 am. Now that is disgusting.... I've doen a catch up and I'm pleased that the babies are on the mend Judi.
> Rebecca what's up with you? You must be ill to take a day off. Hope you get better soon, although maybe not so soon as you should have another coupe of days off.
> I'm doing Over 60's today...hahaha..I know, I'm sad, BUT I do enjoy it. haha and look forward to it. DH's cold seems to be subsiding but he's doing very little. He seems to be happy sat in a chair. I've asked him if we shouldn't go to the docs but he wont. I think he maybe needs his pills tweeking...BUT he knows best. Truth is I worry over him.
> My tummy seems to be relaxing out this morning, I think at long last it's behaving itself or at least trying to. I went dancing last night, but didn't dance at all. Just watched. I wanted to go out but felt too tired and lustreless to dance. I'm better this morning....


Hello Susan...just a little infection...woke me in the night needing the loo...not very comfy. Hae got anti-biotics from docs.

I am glad your DH is beginning to improve. He should do what I did and get off to the docs to see if he needs a treatment or tonic.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I am gld you are feeling better Susan and that the tummy isn't troubling too much.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from another sunny and warm day in Florida, love this weather. Trying to plan out my day. Need to go to the craft store, pharmacy and a few other places. Think I will then knit the afternoon away. I do have other things I should be doing, but who cares, I don't. All will get done in good time.

Rebecca so sorry to hear you have a UTI. They are nasty buggars. Take your medicine, drink lots of water and rest for a day or so. Hope it goes away quickly for you.

GS perhaps you should go back to your doctor and see how your thyroid is doing and perhaps a check up on the tummy.I so hate to have you feeling under the weather. Glad your DH's cold is better, but he needs to have a check up with his doc too. try to take it easy today. Enjoy the over 60's group. I always get the s and b group confused with the over 60 crowd.

Xiang, super job done on your Noro jacket Judi. You are very fast and accurate in your knitting. As the ladies say, you are a clever girl. Glad to hear the babes are feeling better today.

Purple enjoy your walk into town and hope that you find the baskets you are looking for. Yes, please post a picture of your new swiffer, it sounds quite lovely.

I have so enjoyed reading the stories of how everyone celebrates the holidays. It seems no matter where we live our families are most important to us, especially at this time of year. I am really looking forward to next Christmas when my youngest DD and her family will be here from Saudi Arabia to spend Christmas with us. Don't know yet if son will be able to make it at the same time or not. Haven't had Christmas with DD in many years. AT least 16 years. 

Just another curious question on my part, is there any specific dish you must make or and specific item you must bake for your families at Christmas. I know Binky said she could not show up without her sausage rolls. Hope she puts the recipe out, I would love to try making them.
My items still to this day is cut out cookies (Penna. Dutch Recipe) and the California Sunshine Salad my grandma used to make, also her frozen fruit salad.

Well off to get dressed and start my day. Love to all.xxx Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Wow that sounds really nice I am looking to get a yarn ball winder and swift just haven't found the one that I like yet can you list the name of the company so I can look at it?

I also want the jumbo ball winder as I do not like having to add a new ball to what I am making and would love to be able to just wind all of it at once instead of being stuck to a 4 oz size.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from another sunny and warm day in Florida, love this weather. Trying to plan out my day. Need to go to the craft store, pharmacy and a few other places. Think I will then knit the afternoon away. I do have other things I should be doing, but who cares, I don't. All will get done in good time.
> 
> Rebecca so sorry to hear you have a UTI. They are nasty buggars. Take your medicine, drink lots of water and rest for a day or so. Hope it goes away quickly for you.
> 
> ...


Purly so sorry that you haven't enjoyed Christmas with DD in that long of a span I sure hope that it hasn't been that long since a visit? What is California Sunshine Salad?

We have 2 dishes that have to be on the table the first is a tomato and cucumber salad that has oil, lemon juice and garlic in it and it is really yummy, second is the sausage balls that I make and here is the recipe:

2 rolls of sausage
bisquick 
cheddar cheese

just mix them together (I don't do exact measurements of the bisquick just eyeball it) form it to little balls bake and eat its like eating a sausage cheese biscuit all rolled up yummy!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a really chilly (29 F) Southern Indiana

Been working on the teapot and MIL's blanket about halfway on both the teapot and the blanket then I have to work on some other things for Christmas I hope that is...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang Love the colors of the Noro jacket that would take me a year to make you all work so fast...and do absolutely lovely knitting

Question did I ever post a picture of the skull hat I really can't remember?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Binky, a couple of questions: 1. approx how much bisquick and chees do you estimate you put with the sausage. 2. Is each roll of sausage a one lb. roll? 3. Is any special flavor of sausage the best. ex. mild Italian sausage???4. Do you bake these in oven or pan fry. If in oven what temperature do you use.5. lastly how big is you balls that you make. Thanks for your help. I am going to try this recipe, simple and easy, my kinda cooking. Thanks.

California Sunshine Salad is easy also;

I large can pineapple tidbits drained

2 large can mandaring orange pieces drained

1 8 oz. container of sour cream

1 medium container of cool whip

1 medium sized jar of maroschino cherries drained and then cut in half or leave whole, I usually cut in half

1/2 cup of shredded coconut or can leave this ingredient out if you desire.

1/2 chopped walnuts (Toast lightly in oven for approx 8 mins, then let cool and use. Toasted walnuts have great flavor)

Mix cool whip and sour cream together.

after above incorporated well, add drained pineapple and mandaring oranges, cherries, coconut(if using) and most of walnuts. Mix well and refrigerate for at least 8 hrs in the refrig. covered.
Leftover walnuts maybe scattered on top of salad.

This recipe is easy to double, or quadruple in size if you are feeding a crowd. Normal recipe feeds 6 to 8 folks.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky love tomato and cucmber salad. Have numerous recipes for it too. No matter how it is made it is always goobled up.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky love tomato and cucmber salad. Have numerous recipes for it too. No matter how it is made it is always goobled up.


I know it is delicous!

The sausage I use is the breakfast sausage and whatever is fine I just buy a 2 cup pack of the cheese and the bisquick is just to hold it together so I would start with a half a cup and you do not have to use two sausge rolls if it is just you and DH although they are awesome leftovers


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Binky, a couple of questions: 1. approx how much bisquick and chees do you estimate you put with the sausage. 2. Is each roll of sausage a one lb. roll? 3. Is any special flavor of sausage the best. ex. mild Italian sausage???4. Do you bake these in oven or pan fry. If in oven what temperature do you use.5. lastly how big is you balls that you make. Thanks for your help. I am going to try this recipe, simple and easy, my kinda cooking. Thanks.
> 
> California Sunshine Salad is easy also;
> 
> ...


That sounds so good


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have been lazy today, abd do not care
> ...


not lost - gained!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Binky, a couple of questions: 1. approx how much bisquick and chees do you estimate you put with the sausage. 2. Is each roll of sausage a one lb. roll? 3. Is any special flavor of sausage the best. ex. mild Italian sausage???4. Do you bake these in oven or pan fry. If in oven what temperature do you use.5. lastly how big is you balls that you make. Thanks for your help. I am going to try this recipe, simple and easy, my kinda cooking. Thanks.
> 
> California Sunshine Salad is easy also;
> 
> ...


about the size of the sausage roll I buy the small ones unless the larger ones are on sale, but I usually get the small roll when they are on sale also and just use about 6 of them they do make alot if you keep them small

sorry I can't be more specific about the bisquick I had an actual recipe along time ago but I make them every year so I just wing it if you put to much they won't hold together so I just add a little at a time


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 pm EST and just back from the Chinese Buffet. We broke a temperature record today 18'C (64.4'F) and yesterday 17.8'c (64'F) with partly sunny skies. It was perfect for Remembrance day ceremony. Our veterans that are still mobile have a parade down Main Street with a bagpipe band to the Cenotaph at Memorial Park beside Town Hall. The ceremony got interupted by the 11:00 train, (as it does every year) so we just waited until it passed to continue. The ceremony is so long that they provide chairs for the elderly. The police had to block off the roads around the park this year because so many people showed up we filled the park and overflowed it.
> I got a panicky call last night from Mum. "Come pick me up, my car is broken" I'm thinking she's had a car accident, cause she has CAA and would call them if it broke down. I asked where she was and she said that she was standing beside a tree with yellow crab apples on it and there was a broken street light! Her guy friend yelled in the background, tell her to pick us up at Division and King. THAT I can find, in the dark. It turns out that she had left her car lights on again, (that's the 3rd time in 6 months) AND her cell phone battery was dead because she had left it on. CAA will only come if you have a cell phone and can stay beside the car, so they can call you when they are near to get exact directions (like I'm beside a tree with yellow crab apples!) I picked the two of them up and we went back for the car this morning. Turns out she needs a new alternator, so she would have had a dead battery anyways.
> Tonight it is raining and the temperature is dropping down to -1'C (30'F). I'm hoping the rain turns into snow and not ice.


In Worthing on Sunday the shops were all open, and the town was busy in the sunshine. By 11.00 thousands of people were surrounding the front of the Town Hall, where hundreds of soldiers, cadets, scouts and guides, police, firmen, etc were on paarade, along with nearly 100 veterans. At 11.00 the boom was sounded on the beach as the Town Hall clock sounded. The ensuing silence ws total - not a vehicle, bird or child even. I have never witnessed such total silence. Very moving.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Saxy. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from grey Surrey. Had a walk this morning. Mr P has gone swimming and Im sitting curled up on my chair knitting. How is everyone this afternoon? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple, did you manage to get your storage items?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Saxy. How are you?


relaxed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple, did you manage to get your storage items?


Didn't get them today, but I have now received a text to say they are in stock, so I can pick them up tomorrow. How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Saxy. How are you?
> ...


That is good news. Lets hope it stays that way for long time to come :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purple, did you manage to get your storage items?
> ...


That's good news. You appear to get good serice where ever you go :thumbup:

I'm much better for sitting all day knitting nd reading


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon from a weary over 60's old biddy. hahahaha..What an afternoon, filled with excitement. hahaha. I won twice. The first time I won £1. and the second time I wone £2 but had to share it 3 ways!!!!!! we got 70p each,,,,, Then my friend won the tote double £10 and has got home and realised she never got her winnings. Oh you couldn't make all this up. They are still arging over what they want to do at Christmas for food etc.....You know me! I'm just going with Flo. DH is still sitting in the chair and waiting for me to cook the tea. I've carried some groceries up from the town and he still sits. Well, suprise I'm not cooking tea! hahahaha...He is......It'll either be, a tin of soup or toast or maybe both!!!!!I'm beginning to get cross now. I know I shouldn't but his mother used to sit in a chair all day too....I sometimes think he's waiting for God. He assures me he feels absolutelu fine!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats on the winnings Susan. Dis you get a share of the tenner? I would love to be a fly on the wll at your group...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon from a weary over 60's old biddy. hahahaha..What an afternoon, filled with excitement. hahaha. I won twice. The first time I won £1. and the second time I wone £2 but had to share it 3 ways!!!!!! we got 70p each,,,,, Then my friend won the tote double £10 and has got home and realised she never got her winnings. Oh you couldn't make all this up. They are still arging over what they want to do at Christmas for food etc.....You know me! I'm just going with Flo. DH is still sitting in the chair and waiting for me to cook the tea. I've carried some groceries up from the town and he still sits. Well, suprise I'm not cooking tea! hahahaha...He is......It'll either be, a tin of soup or toast or maybe both!!!!!I'm beginning to get cross now. I know I shouldn't but his mother used to sit in a chair all day too....I sometimes think he's waiting for God. He assures me he feels absolutelu fine!


Afternoon sUSAN, What excitement. Give DH a cuddle from me. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

No not a share on the tenna. A share on a whole £2.....As for the £10, it appears to be illusibve as my friend says she wasn't given it. She wouldn't say that if it wasn't tru but she's so flipping dotty at the moment god knows if she did or she didn't....
My other friend who lost her husband and then broke her hip went for a Cataracht operation on Friday. Something went wrong and the Dr damaged the sacking on her eye, or something like that. So all afternoon she's been saying all she can see is birds flying around in her eye!!!! She still managed to wim £9. though...Honestly Rebecca You couldn't make this stuff up..It's a hoot...I'm demented by the time I come home, but I was giggling this afternoon....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a weary over 60's old biddy. hahahaha..What an afternoon, filled with excitement. hahaha. I won twice. The first time I won £1. and the second time I wone £2 but had to share it 3 ways!!!!!! we got 70p each,,,,, Then my friend won the tote double £10 and has got home and realised she never got her winnings. Oh you couldn't make all this up. They are still arging over what they want to do at Christmas for food etc.....You know me! I'm just going with Flo. DH is still sitting in the chair and waiting for me to cook the tea. I've carried some groceries up from the town and he still sits. Well, suprise I'm not cooking tea! hahahaha...He is......It'll either be, a tin of soup or toast or maybe both!!!!!I'm beginning to get cross now. I know I shouldn't but his mother used to sit in a chair all day too....I sometimes think he's waiting for God. He assures me he feels absolutelu fine!
> ...


OK I'll go and do that now, but I don't know if he'll realise....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No not a share on the tenna. A share on a whole £2.....As for the £10, it appears to be illusibve as my friend says she wasn't given it. She wouldn't say that if it wasn't tru but she's so flipping dotty at the moment god knows if she did or she didn't....
> My other friend who lost her husband and then broke her hip went for a Cataracht operation on Friday. Something went wrong and the Dr damaged the sacking on her eye, or something like that. So all afternoon she's been saying all she can see is birds flying around in her eye!!!! She still managed to wim £9. though...Honestly Rebecca You couldn't make this stuff up..It's a hoot...I'm demented by the time I come home, but I was giggling this afternoon....


How funny.

But can they correct the mess-up of the cteract removal?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Any reaction?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P is back - coffee and battenburg cake anyone?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Mr P is back - coffee and battenburg cake anyone?


Yes please :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Mr P is back - coffee and battenburg cake anyone?
> ...


Coming right over. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yay. I'll make the next pot, sorry I don't have any tasty treats to offer... :|


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > No not a share on the tenna. A share on a whole £2.....As for the £10, it appears to be illusibve as my friend says she wasn't given it. She wouldn't say that if it wasn't tru but she's so flipping dotty at the moment god knows if she did or she didn't....
> ...


Sheb went back yesterday for them to look at it. And they told her that it's very rare it happens but her eye will settle down!!!! Don't know about the birds in them though????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


He said he needed the loo.............So I've made myself some toast and a sandwich for him.....before I starve...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Were they singing?...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


What's in your sndwich?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to eat now and watch and knit for a while. May be on later, unless DH shows a bit of life and then Lord knows what we might get up to......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


cheese savoury....... :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to eat now and watch and knit for a while. May be on later, unless DH shows a bit of life and then Lord knows what we might get up to......


Have fun what ever happens. It's been nice chatting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to eat now and watch and knit for a while. May be on later, unless DH shows a bit of life and then Lord knows what we might get up to......


Now that sounds interesting. Enjoy your tea. I'm off to find what we are going to have tonight. I'll pop back later. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to eat now and watch and knit for a while. May be on later, unless DH shows a bit of life and then Lord knows what we might get up to......
> ...


Bye Purple. DS#1 has made chille for tonight.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

> 2 rolls of sausage
> bisquick
> cheddar cheese
> 
> just mix them together (I don't do exact measurements of the bisquick just eyeball it) form it to little balls bake and eat its like eating a sausage cheese biscuit all rolled up yummy!!


Now ..... I know what sausages & cheddar cheese are, but what is "bisquick" .... possibly similar to our hamburger helper


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang Love the colors of the Noro jacket that would take me a year to make you all work so fast...and do absolutely lovely knitting
> 
> Question did I ever post a picture of the skull hat I really can't remember?


Bink .... If you can make that hat, you can make the jacket I made. It is ONLY a mixture of purl and knit stitches & the majority of the jumper is stocking stitch - super easy :lol: :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> > 2 rolls of sausage
> > bisquick
> > cheddar cheese
> >
> ...


it is a mix that you can use to make biscuits and pancakes and such with already has all the dry ingredients in it for baking, thats the best way I know to describe it :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang Love the colors of the Noro jacket that would take me a year to make you all work so fast...and do absolutely lovely knitting
> ...


I thought it turned out pretty good myself :roll: and I have to make 3 more.

BRB have to get DD's lunch out of the oven


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Binky love tomato and cucmber salad. Have numerous recipes for it too. No matter how it is made it is always goobled up.
> ...


I have one of those scoops that has silicone on the bottom and that is what I use to make my sausage balls they are smallish perfect for 2 bites or if you have a big mouth like some do in my family 1 bite and i bake them at about 350 for about a half an hour check and see if they are done and add time if needed sorry I cant be more specific :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening all. I've watched the ews and casted on DH's front for his jumper. there's still not any life coming from over the other side of the room haha. When I looked over he was asleep. This cold has taken more out of him than he'll admit. I've suggested we go to a retail park tomorrow. Now that's good for me. I HATE shopping but if it gets him pout of this mood then I'll go. I feel at screaming pitch in here....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all. I've watched the news and casted on DH's front for his jumper. there's still not any life coming from over the other side of the room haha. When I looked over he was asleep. This cold has taken more out of him than he'll admit. I've suggested we go to a retail park tomorrow. Now that's good for me. I HATE shopping but if it gets him out of this mood then I'll go. I feel at screaming pitch in here....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a dark Surrey. Had dinner (fish curry) and am now tucking into my butterscotch ice cream. How are you all this evening. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all. I've watched the ews and casted on DH's front for his jumper. there's still not any life coming from over the other side of the room haha. When I looked over he was asleep. This cold has taken more out of him than he'll admit. I've suggested we go to a retail park tomorrow. Now that's good for me. I HATE shopping but if it gets him pout of this mood then I'll go. I feel at screaming pitch in here....


We are going to B&Q tomorrow to buy a back gate. Can you feel the excitement growing. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

If it's anything like our B and Q you'll just end up taking it back! There's usually something wrong with their products. I detest that shop. Just think.....Would our DH's walk round a craft show as big as B and Q warehouse? !!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If it's anything like our B and Q you'll just end up taking it back! There's usually something wrong with their products. I detest that shop. Just think.....Would our DH's walk round a craft show as big as B and Q warehouse? !!


I could always take some knitting and wait in the car!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You're thinking now girl.....There's still no conversation from anyone here.....I may join the Tibetan monks..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You're thinking now girl.....There's still no conversation from anyone here.....I may join the Tibetan monks..


You wouldn't like it, they eat lots of nuts, seeds and pulses and ring very large bells!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to knit in bed. I can't stand this silence any longer...Night...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to knit in bed. I can't stand this silence any longer...Night...


Night night love, I'm going to knit too. Hows the backrest working out? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Purple and Grandma Susan


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Darn I missed Grandma Susan, she is quick

I was going to ask if you have seen the picture of the hat that I made, the one that DH said that I couldn't make


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I missed you both darn have a lovely evening 

Love and hugs

Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Darn I missed Grandma Susan, she is quick
> 
> I was going to ask if you have seen the picture of the hat that I made, the one that DH said that I couldn't make


Sorry I missed you Lisa. Love the hat. I'm off to bed now. Have a good night/evening/day everyone. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:59pm EST and 2'C (37'F). There were very light flurries this morning, but the sun appeared later today. I need my mitts to be finished. My fingers get colder than any other part of me.
My WIP's are all in progress when they haven't been claimed by a cat as something warm to lay on. Luckily I have enough on the go that they can lay on some and I still have something to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Darn I missed Grandma Susan, she is quick
> 
> I was going to ask if you have seen the picture of the hat that I made, the one that DH said that I couldn't make


I see a hat. A hat that DH said that you couldn't make. he he. Doesn't he know by now that you will rise to any challenge! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You're thinking now girl.....There's still no conversation from anyone here.....I may join the Tibetan monks..


Start practising mantras as you knit. Apparently he won't notice.
Repeat after me... ooom ... wooly wooly yarn... oooom

(Just kidding  )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


What a reaction! :shock: 
Would it help if you wrote him a note. Then he could write back to you. Maybe his throat is sore?
:wink:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No not a share on the tenna. A share on a whole £2.....As for the £10, it appears to be illusibve as my friend says she wasn't given it. She wouldn't say that if it wasn't tru but she's so flipping dotty at the moment god knows if she did or she didn't....
> My other friend who lost her husband and then broke her hip went for a Cataracht operation on Friday. Something went wrong and the Dr damaged the sacking on her eye, or something like that. So all afternoon she's been saying all she can see is birds flying around in her eye!!!! She still managed to wim £9. though...Honestly Rebecca You couldn't make this stuff up..It's a hoot...I'm demented by the time I come home, but I was giggling this afternoon....


Mum has had "black snow" in her eyes ever since her laser eye surgery. She is a little frustrated at the moment because she can't find any glasses that are strong enough for her to see up close. I bought her a big magnifying glass but she won't use it. Her doctor won't give her a new prescription until all the laser surgery is finished.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I haven't seen Mum since she went to pick up her car. I hope I don't get another call that she has left her lights on again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from another sunny and warm day in Florida, love this weather. Trying to plan out my day. Need to go to the craft store, pharmacy and a few other places. Think I will then knit the afternoon away. I do have other things I should be doing, but who cares, I don't. All will get done in good time.
> 
> Rebecca so sorry to hear you have a UTI. They are nasty buggars. Take your medicine, drink lots of water and rest for a day or so. Hope it goes away quickly for you.
> 
> ...


The only tradition we have is to forget the cranberry sauce! We used to make olieballen (sp?) They were like deep fried little donut balls with raisins in them. But we havent' made them since Mum's deep fryer broke.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I guess I'll go knit.
Night all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Darn I missed Grandma Susan, she is quick
> ...


 :lol: he does now :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Binky.... Great hat.. the kis really do love them.. i havetwo more to make, and I hardly know these gals.... oh well...

XIang.... What a FABULOUS jacket. The yarn is wonderful and I love the way the ribbed band totally breaks up the front... Great shawl collar... I've added that to my ravelry favorites.... It is truly a Technicolor Dreamcoat..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from another sunny and warm day in Florida, love this weather. Trying to plan out my day. Need to go to the craft store, pharmacy and a few other places. Think I will then knit the afternoon away. I do have other things I should be doing, but who cares, I don't. All will get done in good time.
> ...


We forget that sometimes too and I love cranberry sauce when it is really cold we put the cans in the fridge that is how it gets forgotten sometimes :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Binky.... Great hat.. the kis really do love them.. i havetwo more to make, and I hardly know these gals.... oh well...
> 
> XIang.... What a FABULOUS jacket. The yarn is wonderful and I love the way the ribbed band totally breaks up the front... Great shawl collar... I've added that to my ravelry favorites.... It is truly a Technicolor Dreamcoat..


My dh claimed that one and I have to make three more :lol:

It didn't show in the picture but the skulls are a very light green and almost looks like glow in the dark!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't seen Mum since she went to pick up her car. I hope I don't get another call that she has left her lights on again.


I hope she's ok!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I am going to work on mil's blanket for awhile and then knit a little

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH has a horrid cold and tucked in recliner under his flanner quilt. Guess that means i need to go make him somed dinner and find something fo me as well. 

I did manage (after a gazillion phone calls)to locate and make an appointment with a infectious disease Dr. for the Tues. after Thanksgiving... and get the other 2 Dr.s offices working on the written referrals and records. YEAH

We had Lowes out to quote siding the house (which is brick.. but for second floor studio.... $18,000. HAH... not happening. DH is so out of touch,,, He guesd $5. I told him that would just about cover getting it painted.... 

Friend had double masectomy today and may get to go home TOMORROW.... A little early in by mind, since she lives alone... 

Mom fell in love with the young Dr. we saw yesterday.... Of course, since he said she didn't have to come back for year.

A dear man, the father of one of our friends has died. I must get a note off and a donation to one of his chosen charities... He was quite the man, very successful lawyer, mayor of the town, etc. etc. and had this huge collection of toby mugs... Hope brother called to tell mom, as I don't really want to be the bearer of bad news.... He would have been 88 next week.

oK... of to scrounge food and then knit. I'm going to friend's to knit all day tomorrow instead of Thurs. (if I remember to get gas!)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Binky.... Great hat.. the kis really do love them.. i havetwo more to make, and I hardly know these gals.... oh well...
> 
> XIang.... What a FABULOUS jacket. The yarn is wonderful and I love the way the ribbed band totally breaks up the front... Great shawl collar... I've added that to my ravelry favorites.... It is truly a Technicolor Dreamcoat..


I shall now do a blanket "thank you" to everyone ..... For all of the wonderful comments. It really gives a great confidence boost, when reading them xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and grey Surrey. How is everyone today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Darn I missed Grandma Susan, she is quick
> 
> I was going to ask if you have seen the picture of the hat that I made, the one that DH said that I couldn't make


Binky I love your hat, I forgot to comment on it earlier. Once again neat work. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Susan, How are you today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning all. Slept well, Still no conversation down here. We are supposed to be going out today so I'll take my knitting for the car.Thee weather looks promising. How are you all today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Purple. I'm fine, are you? I'm up before normal time, thought I'd make a real effort. I put the alarm on for 8. Got up, turned it off and then got back into bed and slept until 9.45.....I'm improving.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

His master's voice has been used......It looks like we might be going out. hahaha...I know he's fed up with himself but there's only so much ?I can do for him. He has o be responsible for his interests.He'll be fine, he'll be fine. I think this cold took an awful lot out of him....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im ok. Ive just won 200 little plastic purple safety pins on ebay. Coming all the way from China. I had a sweet letter from the seller in most amusijng broken Englis. I was referred to as dear friend and it ended with - your happiness is my happiness. How cute is that!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> His master's voice has been used......It looks like we might be going out. hahaha...I know he's fed up with himself but there's only so much ?I can do for him. He has o be responsible for his interests.He'll be fine, he'll be fine. I think this cold took an awful lot out of him....


Mr P bashed his shins while chopping logs and keeps asking me should he bandage it. I said I thought it needed amputating! He didn't see the funny side. Hope DH starts to get his strength back soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Purple. I'm fine, are you? I'm up before normal time, thought I'd make a real effort. I put the alarm on for 8. Got up, turned it off and then got back into bed and slept until 9.45.....I'm improving.


Im getting later at getting up. Must be the dark mornings.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We are off to B&Q soon so I guess Id better go and get some knitting ready. Cant take my surprise jacket as it is getting rather too big to transport. I'll put a bit of crochet in my bag as LM wants mitts 'like Nannas'.

Have a good day. Catch you later at some point.

Forgot to say I had a nice pm from Polly. 

Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Purple. I'm fine, are you? I'm up before normal time, thought I'd make a real effort. I put the alarm on for 8. Got up, turned it off and then got back into bed and slept until 9.45.....I'm improving.
> ...


I think it is very ok just let your body wake naturally, unless of course an appointment couldn't be made later in the day :lol: then an alarm might be needed.

Hello Susan & Purple, how are you both?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a great day...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hi Xiang, Im ok. We are just off to buy a back gate. How exciting is that. Hope you are ok and catch you later. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a great day...


Thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Bye for now, have fun xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi, what have you been up to? I loved your jacket. I'm taking my knitting in the car today because it's about an hours drive to the retail park. we haven't been there for about 10 yrs. (not long enough) hahahah


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Binky.... Great hat.. the kis really do love them.. i havetwo more to make, and I hardly know these gals.... oh well...
> ...


Well, I'm a bit late Judi cos I missed it due to being poorly but I'm better now and just had a look, it is *stunning*!! Well done !!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning Susan and anyone else I haven't spotted!!! Didn't get on here yesterday, under the weather and busy sewing!! Today, we are going to a National Trust property in Sussex called Sheffield Park, which has the most wonderf trees that really look good in the Autumn! It's just a excuse for lunch out really! Catch you later, be good and stay out of trouble!! xxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly overcast but warm Florida. They say a little rain may fall, but we need the rain to make up for the dry season.

GS have a nice ride and day at the retail park. Do they have lots of shops you might enjoy looking through???Hope DH feels better soon.

Xiang a blanket sounds like a lovely idea, Will it be for one of your DDs??

Jynx have a lovely day knitting with your friend. Go out for lunch and make a day of it.

Purple hope you find the gate you are wanting. I'm sure your DH will take awhile looking at all the men toys in this type of store. Smart of you to take some handwork along.

Londy hope you are feeling better today. A day at the park sounds nice if the weather will cooperate. The trees always look gorgeous when they change colors.

Binky you can do whatever you set your mind too. Your hat is very well done.

Nitzi I hope your Mom is okay finding her car. DH has had catarract surgery and I know for awhile he saw strange things, but it finally did go away and he wears prisms in his glasses now too.

Under the weather myself yesterday and it appears to be doing the same today. Dr. increased my RA med and I had bad GI reaction to it, plus insomnia. Think I will do some more knitting today. need to do some frogging on son's scarf. It is almost finished. Then I will make him or try to make him some glittens to match the scarf. After the holidays I am going to get into my shawl and cape coat. They both should take me awhile to do them.Hope everyone is having a great day.Miss you all. xxPurly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast but warm Florida. They say a little rain may fall, but we need the rain to make up for the dry season.
> 
> GS have a nice ride and day at the retail park. Do they have lots of shops you might enjoy looking through???Hope DH feels better soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, glad you're feeling a little better today, it's tough when the things that are supposed to make you better make you worse!!! The park was wonderfull, quite mild for the time of year and although the trees are past their best, they are still absolutely lovely, here are some for you to see........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello to you all. I enjoyed shopping today. I mainly went out for buttons for my red aran but ended up getting quite a few Christmas prezzies.
Londi and Purley, I hope you are feeling a bit better today. This is my 2nd day in a row I've felt like I've got some energy, it's wonderful.
I've been knitting in the car and I'm going to do some more now, I may come back on in 2 hours about 7ish.....Before I go and knit in my bed.
I bought a lovely baby knitting book from the works book shop....All I need is a baby........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im ok. Ive just won 200 little plastic purple safety pins on ebay. Coming all the way from China. I had a sweet letter from the seller in most amusijng broken Englis. I was referred to as dear friend and it ended with - your happiness is my happiness. How cute is that!


Aawwww!!! ......and just what are you going to do with 200 little plastic purple safety pins, may I ask??!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a slightly overcast but warm Florida. They say a little rain may fall, but we need the rain to make up for the dry season.
> ...


Londy, these tres are wonderful. The colours are gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Im ok. Ive just won 200 little plastic purple safety pins on ebay. Coming all the way from China. I had a sweet letter from the seller in most amusijng broken Englis. I was referred to as dear friend and it ended with - your happiness is my happiness. How cute is that!
> ...


they'll be handy if her knicker elestic give out!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hehehehe !!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Its been a lovely day here. How is everyone?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Its been a lovely day here. How is everyone?


Hi Purple, I'm good, did you see my trees from Sheffield Park? Had a great day, weather was lovely, trees were gorgeous and the spiced parsnip soup was very, very warming!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well we now have a back gate. First we went to Wicks to look at their gates which they didnt have. Then we looked at their hinges which we liked, but didnt buy. They it was across the road to B&Q to find their gates which were at the complete opposite end of the store than where we were looking. Mr P found one - too expensive, then he found another which he liked. There were five the same so we got them all out to admire and wiggle about and look at. Finally decided on the one he wanted. Lots of huffing and puffing to get it on the trolley. Made it through the check out and then out to the car. Gate lifted onto roof rack. Bunges and chords got out of car. Chords looped around gate in the most eleaborate design only to find that the ends would not meet for tying. Bungies and chords replaced and finally we were happy that the gate would not take off from the roof rack. Then we had to go back to Wicks to get the hinges that we liked. It was at this point that I decided to make a tactical retreeat to the pet food shop while Mr P went and chose two hinges out of the hundreds that we had seen earlier. 
I was looking for pigeon feed which according to my SIL is the cheapest food to put out for squirrels to stop them eating the bird food. Shop did not have any pigeon feed and tried to sell me chicken feed. Why! Left the shop in a state of confusion and found Mr P who was happilly waving two hinges at me.
Came home and went to pick up my storage units and spent the afternoon moving wool. My craft room looks like a bombs hit it. I am now officially knackered! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Im ok. Ive just won 200 little plastic purple safety pins on ebay. Coming all the way from China. I had a sweet letter from the seller in most amusijng broken Englis. I was referred to as dear friend and it ended with - your happiness is my happiness. How cute is that!
> ...


I haven't a clue why I bought them except they are purple. Your trees are lovely. Glad you had a nice time. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all who are here. I have just got in and thought I would do a catch-up. I'm just going to pour the coffee...it should be brewed by now...how many?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Well we now have a back gate. First we went to Wicks to look at their gates which they didnt have. Then we looked at their hinges which we liked, but didnt buy. They it was across the road to B&Q to find their gates which were at the complete opposite end of the store than where we were looking. Mr P found one - too expensive, then he found another which he liked. There were five the same so we got them all out to admire and wiggle about and look at. Finally decided on the one he wanted. Lots of huffing and puffing to get it on the trolley. Made it through the check out and then out to the car. Gate lifted onto roof rack. Bunges and chords got out of car. Chords looped around gate in the most eleaborate design only to find that the ends would not meet for tying. Bungies and chords replaced and finally we were happy that the gate would not take off from the roof rack. Then we had to go back to Wicks to get the hinges that we liked. It was at this point that I decided to make a tactical retreeat to the pet food shop while Mr P went and chose two hinges out of the hundreds that we had seen earlier.
> I was looking for pigeon feed which according to my SIL is the cheapest food to put out for squirrels to stop them eating the bird food. Shop did not have any pigeon feed and tried to sell me chicken feed. Why! Left the shop in a state of confusion and found Mr P who was happilly waving two hinges at me.
> Came home and went to pick up my storage units and spent the afternoon moving wool. My craft room looks like a bombs hit it. I am now officially knackered! xx


Well, busy day for you but at least Mr P can stop you wandering out of the back garden now!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I frightened everyone off :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think I frightened everyone off :-(


No you haven;t I was reading a very silly email Londy sent me. How are you today? Feeling better I hope. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all who are here. I have just got in and thought I would do a catch-up. I'm just going to pour the coffee...it should be brewed by now...how many?


I'd rather have a glass of wine please. Purely for medicinal reasons!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello...yes feeling better today...but not 100%. Haven't felt 100% for a while now :-( 

I loved your story about buying the gate Purple


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all who are here. I have just got in and thought I would do a catch-up. I'm just going to pour the coffee...it should be brewed by now...how many?
> ...


Yes medicinal...coming over...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello...yes feeling better today...but not 100%. Haven't felt 100% for a while now :-(
> 
> I loved your story about buying the gate Purple


At one point I was loosing the will to live! It was only the thought of redoing my craft room that kept me going. Of course he is going to have to completely remake the dgate as the gap for it to go in is smaller that gate. I think I might have to leave the country. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thanks, hope its a large one. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly...I'm sorry to see you are not feeling too good at the moment. I wish you well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Is there another size? :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello...yes feeling better today...but not 100%. Haven't felt 100% for a while now :-(
> 
> I loved your story about buying the gate Purple


Have you been to work today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have recently been re-reading books I read 20+ years ago. I think my memory is completly to pot. I keep thinking they must have re-written the endings, because nothing is what I remember... :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello...yes feeling better today...but not 100%. Haven't felt 100% for a while now :-(
> ...


Yeh I did...came home earlier than I would normally. What I really need is a break....half term is only just behind us and this term is sssssssssssssoooooooooo busy. Xmas feels a very long time away... :|


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Aren't you entitled to a few days sick leave otherwise you will not get better?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have recently been re-reading books I read 20+ years ago. I think my memory is completly to pot. I keep thinking they must have re-written the endings, because nothing is what I remember... :?


That's nothing I can watch a film and then watch it again the next week and not remember any of it. But then I am soooio much older than you. :roll: :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am, but too conscientious... feel I need to go in...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently been re-reading books I read 20+ years ago. I think my memory is completly to pot. I keep thinking they must have re-written the endings, because nothing is what I remember... :?
> ...


Not too much older...remember Mm thinks we are the same age...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Does she need glasses????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


The place WILL NOT fall apart without you and your health is much more important. Anyway whats better a couple of days off now or weeks later cos you still havent recovered. OK end of lecture, I am definitely showing my age, but please take care of yourself. xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Maybe not coscientious...perhaps stupid is a better description...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you been to work today?[/quote]

Yeh I did...came home earlier than I would normally. What I really need is a break....half term is only just behind us and this term is sssssssssssssoooooooooo busy. Xmas feels a very long time away... :|[/quote]

Aren't you entitled to a few days sick leave otherwise you will not get better?[/quote]

I am, but too conscientious... feel I need to go in...[/quote]

Maybe not coscientious...perhaps stupid is a better description...[/quote]

Please read above message. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No you are right...I keep pushing myself and I should stop sometimes. I felt really bad yesterday not going in. When I went in today I thought everyone would think I was a fraud and didn't need to be off yesterday...but people did tell me I didn't look well...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Have you been to work today?


Yeh I did...came home earlier than I would normally. What I really need is a break....half term is only just behind us and this term is sssssssssssssoooooooooo busy. Xmas feels a very long time away... :|[/quote]

Aren't you entitled to a few days sick leave otherwise you will not get better?[/quote]

I am, but too conscientious... feel I need to go in...[/quote]

Maybe not coscientious...perhaps stupid is a better description...[/quote]

Please read above message. xxxx[/quote]

Read and noted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The place WILL NOT fall apart without you and your health is much more important. Anyway whats better a couple of days off now or weeks later cos you still havent recovered. OK end of lecture, I am definitely showing my age, but please take care of yourself. xxxxx[/quote]

No you are right...I keep pushing myself and I should stop sometimes. I felt really bad yesterday not going in. When I went in today I thought everyone would think I was a fraud and didn't need to be off yesterday...but people did tell me I didn't look well...[/quote]

So you are going to take the next couple of days off? Right?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Please read above message. xxxx[/quote]

Read and noted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Now Ive sorted you out I must go and get dinner ready or Mr P will start telling me about his gate AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll pop back later, you take it easy. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> The place WILL NOT fall apart without you and your health is much more important. Anyway whats better a couple of days off now or weeks later cos you still havent recovered. OK end of lecture, I am definitely showing my age, but please take care of yourself. xxxxx


No you are right...I keep pushing myself and I should stop sometimes. I felt really bad yesterday not going in. When I went in today I thought everyone would think I was a fraud and didn't need to be off yesterday...but people did tell me I didn't look well...[/quote]

So you are going to take the next couple of days off? Right?[/quote]

You are very persuasive...I want to very much...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Please read above message. xxxx


Read and noted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Now Ive sorted you out I must go and get dinner ready or Mr P will start telling me about his gate AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll pop back later, you take it easy. xxxx[/quote]

Have a lovely dinner.

DH has just arrived home so I'm off too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

So you are going to take the next couple of days off? Right?[/quote]

You are very persuasive...I want to very much...[/quote]

If you do not do as you are told I will send Susan over to lamp you one. Seriously give it some thought. Take care. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> So you are going to take the next couple of days off? Right?


You are very persuasive...I want to very much...[/quote]

If you do not do as you are told I will send Susan over to lamp you one. Seriously give it some thought. Take care. xxxx[/quote]

I'm nearer. Rebecca do as you're told


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I got clever today. I had to go down town to get my new glasses. DH wanted to go with me, so when we got to Specsavers I got them to test his hearing on their simple machine. I think it shocked even him to see the results. He now has an appointment for both a full hearing and sight tests. Result!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello...yes feeling better today...but not 100%. Haven't felt 100% for a while now :-(
> 
> I loved your story about buying the gate Purple


Do you reckon they'll paint it purple? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have recently been re-reading books I read 20+ years ago. I think my memory is completly to pot. I keep thinking they must have re-written the endings, because nothing is what I remember... :?


Join the club!. I'm sorry you aren't too well love. There's one thing about the repeats on tv when you get older you can't remember seeing it before


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


The cemetery is full of concientious people......Don't neglect yourself for any firm, whoever they are. Take it from one who knows......There's not a place of emloyment worth it.....Here endeth the 3rd lesson.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Grandma Susan so glad that you got alot of Christmas presents bought today (I wish I could say the same I have only shopped for DD)I think this is the year they will get money.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been under the weather today also I hope it passes soon as I have a ton of stuff to do for Thanksgiving


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The boys and DIL and DS got money last year. GS1 wants money this year but the youngest one doesn't.....Even when you give money I feel that they have to have a little something for Christmas day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What date is Thanksgiving Binky? What are you under the weather with love?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The boys and DIL and DS got money last year. GS1 wants money this year but the youngest one doesn't.....Even when you give money I feel that they have to have a little something for Christmas day.


I know I do to there is not much joy in waking up to an empy tree!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What date is Thanksgiving Binky? What are you under the weather with love?


It is next Thursday the 22nd, I think it is a sinus infection


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you got anything to inhale???? Lavendar is supposed to be very good for clearing it. Have you got a lavendar perfume or candle ?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have you got anything to inhale???? Lavendar is supposed to be very good for clearing it. Have you got a lavendar perfume or candle ?


No, but I do have some medicine that I can only take at night as it will knock me out it usually helps I just need to go and get some more on friday


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I fell off line and hurt myself hahahaha....I'll never be aby good at this computor lark.....I bought myself a lovely little book from a cheap book shop here. I don't know if you have the, It's called "The Works". It got lots of different baby items in. There was quite a few knitting books there. I was very suprised. Saxy put me onto it when we were in Edinburgh. She had a beautiful book that she'd bought. I Only paid £4 for it and to buy a single pattern here now is sometimes £3, so I did well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I fell off line and hurt myself hahahaha....I'll never be aby good at this computor lark.....I bought myself a lovely little book from a cheap book shop here. I don't know if you have the, It's called "The Works". It got lots of different baby items in. There was quite a few knitting books there. I was very suprised. Saxy put me onto it when we were in Edinburgh. She had a beautiful book that she'd bought. I Only paid £4 for it and to buy a single pattern here now is sometimes £3, so I did well.


I hope it didn't hurt to bad 

That sounds so nice I just found out that my 2nd cousin is having her 3rd baby due in July next year! I see another blankie in my future and maybe even a hat and mittens of some such when I find out what she is having :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Your blankets are really professional. I think they are gorgeous...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Your blankets are really professional. I think they are gorgeous...


Thank you so much they are fun to make I am making another one right now for MIL for Christmas and I still have to make the one for the little one's baby brother due next month but I still have some time for that one


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I always think Judi is good aswell as fast also....I love looking at everyones work when they show it. We are all lovely aren't we? Talking of lovely.....(ahem) how is that sister of yours?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I always think Judi is good aswell as fast also....I love looking at everyones work when they show it. We are all lovely aren't we? Talking of lovely.....(ahem) how is that sister of yours?


Yes everyone is so very talented on here, She is doing good she is making a skull hat right now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope she's not in too much pain.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope she's not in too much pain.


She has another doctors appointment coming up I think the 30th unless I am totally wrong which is possible I have to drive Dad tomorrow to his doctor again we went twice last week I think that in combo with the trip out of town wore me out the doctors office is probably 30 miles one way for me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

That's a long way. Do you have a local doctors surgery, like we do here? If I need to see a consultant then the nearest hospital is about 25 miles, The local surgery is just down the high street, about a 10min walk.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello...yes feeling better today...but not 100%. Haven't felt 100% for a while now :-(
> ...


Mr P has other ideas, but Im working on it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just finished my butterscotch ice cream and am now going to knit the night away. Surprise jacket is coming on a treat. How is everyone?xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's a long way. Do you have a local doctors surgery, like we do here? If I need to see a consultant then the nearest hospital is about 25 miles, The local surgery is just down the high street, about a 10min walk.


My doctors is just 100 yards away. Dentist 300 yards and hospital less than a mile.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's a long way. Do you have a local doctors surgery, like we do here? If I need to see a consultant then the nearest hospital is about 25 miles, The local surgery is just down the high street, about a 10min walk.


No you have to see the doctor that performed the surgery or the insurance won't pay for it


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, How are you. Is your Dad getting on ok? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > That's a long way. Do you have a local doctors surgery, like we do here? If I need to see a consultant then the nearest hospital is about 25 miles, The local surgery is just down the high street, about a 10min walk.
> ...


Wow I wouldn't know how to act if it was that close

I currently don't have one to see or I would probably be there I might have a kidney infection too so pooey I guess I need some cranberry juice and lots of water


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lisa, How are you. Is your Dad getting on ok? xx


Yes he is, he goes back tomorrow to see his doctor again that is what I was just tell GS he is walking with a cane now so doing really good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well done to you then!!!!!! We have a new wool shop now which we've never had, so there! I wanted some needles, they didn't have the size. I wanted red buttons, they didn't have the size....It cost me a fortune for buttons today at Hobbycraft. They are so dear there, but We live in the sticks and have to get what we can when we are out for the day.We are, however, overjoyed that we are getting a supermarket in the area. It will be only 5 miles from me. It's an Asda's and very needed round here. We've only had 3 small co-ops that all charge different prices in the same high street. There's been absolutely no competition in all the years I've lived here which is nearly 40 yrs in this area. AND we shall be able to get lower priced fuel too. My nearest Supermarket at the moment is nearly 25 miles away. By the time we've paid for diesel for the car to get there and back it's a waste of time going....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa, How are you. Is your Dad getting on ok? xx
> ...


Wo, he is doing well. I bet hes pleased with himself. Hope the cranberry juice works for you. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done to you then!!!!!! We have a new wool shop now which we've never had, so there! I wanted some needles, they didn't have the size. I wanted red buttons, they didn't have the size....It cost me a fortune for buttons today at Hobbycraft. They are so dear there, but We live in the sticks and have to get what we can when we are out for the day.We are, however, overjoyed that we are getting a supermarket in the area. It will be only 5 miles from me. It's an Asda's and very needed round here. We've only had 3 small co-ops that all charge different prices in the same high street. There's been absolutely no competition in all the years I've lived here which is nearly 40 yrs in this area. AND we shall be able to get lower priced fuel too. My nearest Supermarket at the moment is nearly 25 miles away. By the time we've paid for diesel for the car to get there and back it's a waste of time going....


that sounds like here we have a supermarket put it is a little higher than walmart but it is so close with gas prices being what they are it is better just to go there and pay extra it works out less in the end...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


he is and also happy not to be in pain anymore he is weening himself off of the pain meds he doesn't like to have to rely on them for to long


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Give him a big hug from me and tell him well done. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well done to you then!!!!!! We have a new wool shop now which we've never had, so there! I wanted some needles, they didn't have the size. I wanted red buttons, they didn't have the size....It cost me a fortune for buttons today at Hobbycraft. They are so dear there, but We live in the sticks and have to get what we can when we are out for the day.We are, however, overjoyed that we are getting a supermarket in the area. It will be only 5 miles from me. It's an Asda's and very needed round here. We've only had 3 small co-ops that all charge different prices in the same high street. There's been absolutely no competition in all the years I've lived here which is nearly 40 yrs in this area. AND we shall be able to get lower priced fuel too. My nearest Supermarket at the moment is nearly 25 miles away. By the time we've paid for diesel for the car to get there and back it's a waste of time going....
> ...


Living in the town I can walk to the supermarket with my shopping trolley. We try not to use the car if at all possible.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to my bed now girls, see you all tomorrow. GS2 has just phoned Grandad. He just likes to chat with him, He's as old fashioned as can be!. hahaha. Grandad, dad and GS2 are going to the carshow at Birmingham at the weekend so I think thats why they are chatting.....Anyway goodnight all........


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I sure will!!

It has been really lovely chatting with you both but I need to go and help the kids with there biology

Love and Hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I wish I could do that but we live out in the boonies!!! :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye Susan and Lisa. Im off too to make a coffee and then get on with my knitting. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to my bed now girls, see you all tomorrow. GS2 has just phoned Grandad. He just likes to chat with him, He's as old fashioned as can be!. hahaha. Grandad, dad and GS2 are going to the carshow at Birmingham at the weekend so I think thats why they are chatting.....Anyway goodnight all........


Good Night!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oops just missed everyone again. I seem to have impeccable timing for doing that. Oh well, sounds as if everyone had a lovely day.

GS so glad you will have a supermarket by you soon. Didn't realize you were so far away from one. Do you think the little shops you go to now will lower their prices to compete with the larger store????Glad also you are feeling a little better and had a nice time out and about and got Christmas pressies. Haven't even thought along that line yet. After Thanksgiving will get more in the mood.

Londy gorgeous pictures of the trees, also loved the view of the lake or large pond. Thank you. Sounds as if you enjoyed your soup and had a splendid day too.

Purple your story was priceless. I did have to do a small chuckle. DH's are all the same about somethings. Glad you got the gate home without it blowing off the roof of your car. Hope DH has no problem trying to fit the gate in its space. Yes, wondering about 2oo purple safety pins, what to do with all of them.

Binky you do make lovely blankets. I hope at some point to learn how to do these stitches. I have so many things I want to learn and time just slips by so fast.

Lifeline listen to Purple, GS and Saxy. I also thought I was a conscientous worker. In the end nobody cares if you came in being ill, no one will remember your sacrifices, and they won't remember your call off days. If you weren't here tomorrow would any of this really matter?????work is work, but should never ever become more important than your health or your family and your time with them. So endth my lecture #4 (I think Susan was lecture #3) Have been there done that and now see the error of my ways. Take good care of yourself Rebecca, you are so deserving of it.

Well off to do some minor things like knit and more relaxing. Hope I feel back to my old self tomorrow. Love to all.xxPurly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, Are you still there. I have been getting on with my surprise jacket. I have absolutely no idea what I am going to do with 200 purple plastic pins, but they will look very pretty in a glass jar in my craft room! How are you today? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Very sensible, so glad he is getting about so soon after the op, he must be made of tough stuff!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to my bed now girls, see you all tomorrow. GS2 has just phoned Grandad. He just likes to chat with him, He's as old fashioned as can be!. hahaha. Grandad, dad and GS2 are going to the carshow at Birmingham at the weekend so I think thats why they are chatting.....Anyway goodnight all........


Night night Susan, sleep well!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I fell off line and hurt myself hahahaha....I'll never be aby good at this computor lark.....I bought myself a lovely little book from a cheap book shop here. I don't know if you have the, It's called "The Works". It got lots of different baby items in. There was quite a few knitting books there. I was very suprised. Saxy put me onto it when we were in Edinburgh. She had a beautiful book that she'd bought. I Only paid £4 for it and to buy a single pattern here now is sometimes £3, so I did well.
> ...


Your needles never get a chance to get cold, do they hon? Still, if it keeps you out of mischief......!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Your blankets are really professional. I think they are gorgeous...


....and so warm and nice and weighty, so they will not slide off baby in the night!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I hope she's not in too much pain.
> ...


Oh, please give her - and yourself - a big hug from me?!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Londy. Im just going to make a hot chocolate. I've been looking at poncho patterns. How are you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh major drama!!! I broke one of my symphonie needles this evening, the one that was in the middle of my surprise jacket. I am now knitting the jacket with odd needles. Mr. P thinks he may be able to repair the broken one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to bed. Night night everyone xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

Purple sorry you broke a asymphonie needle. Did it break from weight of project. I wonder how Mr. P will fix this. Please let us know. Those purple pins will look very decorative in a pretty glass jar. Have a good night's rest, see you in the morning.

Hi Londy how are you???Are you working on any new projects? Your are correct Binky keeps her needles warm from all the baby blankets she makes, plus the hats and I do believe some mittens. I get her and Linkys projects confused at times. they are busy beavers.

Good night GS. Sweet dreams.

Well off I go. Tummy is still acting up somewhat. I hope it straightens out by tomorrow. Tired of not eating anything and making a mad dash down the hall.

Sweet dreams to everyone and good day to those just waking up. love xx Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


That's ok, I knew you would love it, so you were included in there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast but warm Florida. They say a little rain may fall, but we need the rain to make up for the dry season.
> 
> GS have a nice ride and day at the retail park. Do they have lots of shops you might enjoy looking through???Hope DH feels better soon.
> 
> ...


No Purly, the blanket will be for one of the DGD's, I have 3 knitted or crocheted ones to make, and 3 quilted ones to finish - then the grandchildren all have one of each


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a slightly overcast but warm Florida. They say a little rain may fall, but we need the rain to make up for the dry season.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Well we now have a back gate. First we went to Wicks to look at their gates which they didnt have. Then we looked at their hinges which we liked, but didnt buy. They it was across the road to B&Q to find their gates which were at the complete opposite end of the store than where we were looking. Mr P found one - too expensive, then he found another which he liked. There were five the same so we got them all out to admire and wiggle about and look at. Finally decided on the one he wanted. Lots of huffing and puffing to get it on the trolley. Made it through the check out and then out to the car. Gate lifted onto roof rack. Bunges and chords got out of car. Chords looped around gate in the most eleaborate design only to find that the ends would not meet for tying. Bungies and chords replaced and finally we were happy that the gate would not take off from the roof rack. Then we had to go back to Wicks to get the hinges that we liked. It was at this point that I decided to make a tactical retreeat to the pet food shop while Mr P went and chose two hinges out of the hundreds that we had seen earlier.
> I was looking for pigeon feed which according to my SIL is the cheapest food to put out for squirrels to stop them eating the bird food. Shop did not have any pigeon feed and tried to sell me chicken feed. Why! Left the shop in a state of confusion and found Mr P who was happilly waving two hinges at me.
> Came home and went to pick up my storage units and spent the afternoon moving wool. My craft room looks like a bombs hit it. I am now officially knackered! xx


Well done on the gate & hinges. Your craft room will look wonderful, when you have finished rearranging things


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello...yes feeling better today...but not 100%. Haven't felt 100% for a while now :-(
> ...


Come over here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Don't keep going in, when you aren't well ....... Take it from me, if you don't take time out to get well, then your health will only get worse & then you will end up finishing work before you are really ready to ...... :lol: :lol: :lol: ..... End of lecture :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I think we are all the same age to anyone under 18 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have just given her a lecture, also ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No ..... Never stupid, just think (erroneously) that you should go to work, even when ill - but there will be no medals when you end up becoming much worse, health wise - you are the only one (apart from your family) who can maintain, & care, about your health - please do look after yourself xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got clever today. I had to go down town to get my new glasses. DH wanted to go with me, so when we got to Specsavers I got them to test his hearing on their simple machine. I think it shocked even him to see the results. He now has an appointment for both a full hearing and sight tests. Result!


Well done, things will definitely begin improving in the hearing department :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have you got anything to inhale???? Lavendar is supposed to be very good for clearing it. Have you got a lavendar perfume or candle ?


Eucalyptus & TeaTree oils, the lavender might also help you sleep, if your illness is affecting your sleep xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and late Surrey. Didint wake up until 9.15 but I was knitting until after midnight last night! How is everyone today?xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and late Surrey. Didint wake up until 9.15 but I was knitting until after midnight last night! How is everyone today?xx


Good morning, how are you today? I am going well, had second spinning lesson & learned how to ply yarn today. I'm not ready to start spinning from scratch, yet, but I don't think it will be much longer before I can. I think it will also help me relax more, as well, once I really get into it


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Purple sorry you broke a asymphonie needle. Did it break from weight of project. I wonder how Mr. P will fix this. Please let us know. Those purple pins will look very decorative in a pretty glass jar. Have a good night's rest, see you in the morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, I broke the needle by putting my knitting down on the arm of the chair and then leaning on it. Luckily it broke right near the metal bit and at an angle so Mr P thinks he can glue it. At the moment I am use one slightly smaller needle on the purl row and knitting a bit looser! Home your tummy settles down soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a grey and late Surrey. Didint wake up until 9.15 but I was knitting until after midnight last night! How is everyone today?xx
> ...


Evening Xiang. Glad the spinning is going well. I am very good at spinning multi ply yarn!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


At the moment, I am plying acrylic yarns together, for practice. I will probably use these yarns for making toys or dolls. I was also watching one of the other ladies spin her fleece - she is using raw wool - and I was able to watch her technique & see what I was doing wrong in my first lesson


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Its so useful seeing someone else work. How are you plying the yarna - bytwisting the threads together?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

At the moment, I am plying acrylic yarns together, for practice. I will probably use these yarns for making toys or dolls. I was also watching one of the other ladies spin her fleece - she is using raw wool - and I was able to watch her technique & see what I was doing wrong in my first lesson[/quote]

Its so useful seeing someone else work. How are you plying the yarna - bytwisting the threads together?[/quote]

I have 2 balls of the acrylic, and have the wheel spinning opposite to the way that it goes for spinning the first yarn, then just have both going onto the same spool. I turned 8 ply yarn into 16 ply


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> At the moment, I am plying acrylic yarns together, for practice. I will probably use these yarns for making toys or dolls. I was also watching one of the other ladies spin her fleece - she is using raw wool - and I was able to watch her technique & see what I was doing wrong in my first lesson


Its so useful seeing someone else work. How are you plying the yarna - bytwisting the threads together?[/quote]

I have 2 balls of the acrylic, and have the wheel spinning opposite to the way that it goes for spinning the first yarn, then just have both going onto the same spool. I turned 8 ply yarn into 16 ply[/quote]

I take it you have your own spinning wheel. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to go with Mr P for a swim this morning, although I dont think I will be able to do too much so I will take some crochet with me so if I get out early I will have something to do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have sent a text to Lifeline to see if she's gone into work or not. I hope that if she is not well she does take some time off.
Im off now as Mr P is getting ready to go out. Happy spinning. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, I am plying acrylic yarns together, for practice. I will probably use these yarns for making toys or dolls. I was also watching one of the other ladies spin her fleece - she is using raw wool - and I was able to watch her technique & see what I was doing wrong in my first lesson
> ...


I have 2 balls of the acrylic, and have the wheel spinning opposite to the way that it goes for spinning the first yarn, then just have both going onto the same spool. I turned 8 ply yarn into 16 ply[/quote]

I take it you have your own spinning wheel. xx[/quote]

Yes, the mother of the woman teaching bought herself a new one, and then she just gave me her old one - that was very generous of her


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I have sent a text to Lifeline to see if she's gone into work or not. I hope that if she is not well she does take some time off.
> Im off now as Mr P is getting ready to go out. Happy spinning. Catch you later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


I hope she books off for a few days.

Enjoy your swim, I am going to do some more knitting - I have lots of Christmas presents to make. Love & hugs back to you xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning all, I'm really going to have to rise earlier than this on a morning. 10.30 is no good to me! haha. I'm in a deep sleep though. I need to go to the farm today for my eggs and veg. Tidy up. It's amazing in this house. I o off to bed at 8ish get up at 10ish and the house is a tip!!! I've heard of tooth fairies but my goodness the one in this house causes a lot of work. i hope everyone is ok today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you every one for the lectures. I didn't go into work. I did get up to go to work...DH saw me and ordered me back to bed. I slept until mid-day. And am not going in tomorrow. One of the reasons I don't like taking time off is because I know what it's like- no extra help is got in and everyone ends up having to do extra work and makes their day horrid...so don't want to be the cause of that. I am going to try and look at it in a different light after all your kind lectures.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you every one for the lectures. I didn't go into work. I did get up to go to work...DH saw me and ordered me back to bed. I slept until mid-day. And am not going in tomorrow. One of the reasons I don't like taking time off is because I know what it's like- no extra help is got in and everyone ends up having to do extra work and makes their day horrid...so don't want to be the cause of that. I am going to try and look at it in a different light after all your kind lectures.


I understand only too well where you are coming from. You do feel terrible because of the extra work others have to do. BUT, you aren't any good to them when you aren't well. School will cope, don't worry..... :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Judi it sounds like your spinning is coming on well. It must be lots of fun...or it will be when you really get into it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you every one for the lectures. I didn't go into work. I did get up to go to work...DH saw me and ordered me back to bed. I slept until mid-day. And am not going in tomorrow. One of the reasons I don't like taking time off is because I know what it's like- no extra help is got in and everyone ends up having to do extra work and makes their day horrid...so don't want to be the cause of that. I am going to try and look at it in a different light after all your kind lectures.
> ...


I am working on 5263(this is the cat's addition to the conversation- he just jumped onto my lap)making myself see and believe that.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Why is nothing easy on these web sites hahaha. It must be me. It has taken me 20 mins to download info from a website and I've made a mess of it hahaha I think I'm going to do some knitting. Will speak to you later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Why is nothing easy on these web sites hahaha. It must be me. It has taken me 20 mins to download info from a website and I've made a mess of it hahaha I think I'm going to do some knitting. Will speak to you later.


That doesn't sound fun. Get GSs onto the case, they will do it in a flash :XD: 
Happy knitting.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from Florida. Another lovely day. Read where they had snow in Erie, so glad we missed it.

Lifeline so happy to hear to are looking after yourself and will stay home for 2 days and get back on your feet. Remember dear girl, you are not the first nor the last person who will call off ill and the place still functions. Hope you feel beter soon.

GS sorry to hear your downloading didn't go as well as you would have liked. Computers can be stickywickets at times. I also wonder how my house gets so upset in just a few hours???If you ever discover why this happens let me know please, have never figured it out. lol

Xiang sounds like you are coming right along with the spinning lessons. Glad you enjoy doing it so much. GDs will be so pleased to each have their own blanket from grandma, especially when they are adults.

Purple have a lovely afternoon at the pool. Hope your shoulder is okay??

Need to hustle this morning, DH has to go to the lab for blood work, I need to do some grocery shopping and go to the pharmacy. Hope to be on ;ater. Everyone enjoy your day. xxPurly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Judi it sounds like your spinning is coming on well. It must be lots of fun...or it will be when you really get into it.


It is very soothing, especially when everything works the way it should :roll: and the other good thing about it is that I know, immediately, when to stop and rest, or do another activity.

I am really pleased that you are taking the time off. It is as Susan said, you are no good at work, if you are not well xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey and getting dark Surrey and it's only just 4pm. The log fire is lit, the craft room is tidy (sort of), had a very late lunch and now going to sit and knit. How is everyone. Rebecca thanks for texts glad you are taking it easy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rebecca, swim was ok although I couldnt do too much, but just floated around for a few widths and had a bit of a stretch. I can do front crawl as long as I dont breath cos turning my head hurts my neck and shoulder.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and getting dark Surrey and it's only just 4pm. The log fire is lit, the craft room is tidy (sort of), had a very late lunch and now going to sit and knit. How is everyone. Rebecca thanks for texts glad you are taking it easy. xx


Well thank you for the texts too. It's been grey here all day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My chenille pipe cleaners arrived this morning and I now have all the things I need to make some fairies. Londy and I saw some lovely ones at the fair last week. I shall take everything with me tomorrow as I am picking LM and GS up from school tomorrow and I thought they might like to have a go at making fairies and pixies. Gots lots of PVA glue and wool tops and stuff. It could get very messy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a grey and getting dark Surrey and it's only just 4pm. The log fire is lit, the craft room is tidy (sort of), had a very late lunch and now going to sit and knit. How is everyone. Rebecca thanks for texts glad you are taking it easy. xx
> ...


The sort of day to stay in and do nothing. xxx How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Oh major drama!!! I broke one of my symphonie needles this evening, the one that was in the middle of my surprise jacket. I am now knitting the jacket with odd needles. Mr. P thinks he may be able to repair the broken one.


you really shouldn't be so vicious


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Oh major drama!!! I broke one of my symphonie needles this evening, the one that was in the middle of my surprise jacket. I am now knitting the jacket with odd needles. Mr. P thinks he may be able to repair the broken one.
> ...


Honestly I wasn't being at all vicious. I just put the knitting on the arm of the chair and then lent on it. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm intermittant girs. I'm packing my case and cooking the dinner and DH sits....I'm off to Newcastle tomorrow for a couple of days with BP. We are going to see Lionel Richie tomorrow night. I'm looking forward to that but I wish we weren't stopping over night. Never mind.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm intermittant girs. I'm packing my case and cooking the dinner and DH sits....I'm off to Newcastle tomorrow for a couple of days with BP. We are going to see Lionel Richie tomorrow night. I'm looking forward to that but I wish we weren't stopping over night. Never mind.


Dont forget your knitting! How are you today? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Feeling better, but think it's wise to have an extra day to recover otherwise I will be back to where I was again. Looking forward to not having to get up tomorrow morning.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


with a vicious right arm hook!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I am really really please you are looking after yourself. x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've finishe all the Red aran knitting. Just have to pick up neck and stitch it up.....Knitting some plain at the moment. Got a great book yesterday from the works...."cutest ever baby knits" by val pierce. Should be £9.99 at the works £3.99........It's gorgeous. over 20 patterns in it


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


No, no, no. I was just trying to get in a comfy position so I could rest my poor shoulder. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm intermittant girs. I'm packing my case and cooking the dinner and DH sits....I'm off to Newcastle tomorrow for a couple of days with BP. We are going to see Lionel Richie tomorrow night. I'm looking forward to that but I wish we weren't stopping over night. Never mind.


Hello intermittent, Have lots of fun with Lionel. Oh no the cats back to join in. He's putting his paw on my arm as if to say "Look I'm here".


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have my computer back, but it isn't right, and it's very slow. I do hope DS3 can fix it shortly. I'm lost without it. I don't get on with the netbook. The Blackberry is actually safer. But takes too long to type with my long nails.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


thatshoulder seems to be taking a long time improving.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've finishe all the Red aran knitting. Just have to pick up neck and stitch it up.....Knitting some plain at the moment. Got a great book yesterday from the works...."cutest ever baby knits" by val pierce. Should be £9.99 at the works £3.99........It's gorgeous. over 20 patterns in it


Our Works shop has gone. Are you knitting any thing from the book? Ive got to make LM a pair of crochet fingerless mitts like mine by tomorrow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


THAT SHOULDER has got worse since I had the injections. So glad I didnt pay to have it done.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've finishe all the Red aran knitting. Just have to pick up neck and stitch it up.....Knitting some plain at the moment. Got a great book yesterday from the works...."cutest ever baby knits" by val pierce. Should be £9.99 at the works £3.99........It's gorgeous. over 20 patterns in it


Excellent value. I keep looking at the books in THe Works, but I'm so mean I put them back on the shelf...I think there has to be at least 2 patterns I want to knit...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've finishe all the Red aran knitting. Just have to pick up neck and stitch it up.....Knitting some plain at the moment. Got a great book yesterday from the works...."cutest ever baby knits" by val pierce. Should be £9.99 at the works £3.99........It's gorgeous. over 20 patterns in it


I love The Works, but I bought my cable book at another bookshop whose name I don't remember. Same sort of place. There are a few around. And well worth a visit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have my computer back, but it isn't right, and it's very slow. I do hope DS3 can fix it shortly. I'm lost without it. I don't get on with the netbook. The Blackberry is actually safer. But takes too long to type with my long nails.


I had forgotten you were computerless. I too hope for you that DS can sort it out to usefulness.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just fancying doing some small items for a change. I just seem to have been doing adult jumpers lately. I also have to find a pattern for a cabled cardigan in DK for a friend. I've probably got one upstairs....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have my computer back, but it isn't right, and it's very slow. I do hope DS3 can fix it shortly. I'm lost without it. I don't get on with the netbook. The Blackberry is actually safer. But takes too long to type with my long nails.


You could cut your fingernails. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm just fancying doing some small items for a change. I just seem to have been doing adult jumpers lately. I also have to find a pattern for a cabled cardigan in DK for a friend. I've probably got one upstairs....


I am sure you could make up a pattern if you didnt have one.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am so sorry to read that. Is there anything more they can do for you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have my computer back, but it isn't right, and it's very slow. I do hope DS3 can fix it shortly. I'm lost without it. I don't get on with the netbook. The Blackberry is actually safer. But takes too long to type with my long nails.
> ...


with a netbook and Blackberry I will never quite be computerless, but they're not so user friendly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have my computer back, but it isn't right, and it's very slow. I do hope DS3 can fix it shortly. I'm lost without it. I don't get on with the netbook. The Blackberry is actually safer. But takes too long to type with my long nails.
> ...


sacrilege! I used to bite my nails down to the quick when I was a teenager, so I'm quite proud of them now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


YES THERE IS **********************
We could all have a few days away together and massage her shoulder for her?????? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I agree. I'm not sure what net book is...is it like a tablet? And the phone is too small...I tried once reading and commenting on KP with my new phone...I'm not sure I will do it again


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I have to wait for three months and then ring the pain clinic to see if there has been any change during that time. They have mentioned surgery but I do not fancy having a knife anywhere near my spine.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I second that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


There must be something, apart from constant painkillers. I know mine was a different problem but mine's fine now. Despite arthritis in it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No I'm not sure I would either.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


with lovely soft warm hands, like our hearts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

YES THERE IS **********************
We could all have a few days away together and massage her shoulder for her?????? :?: :?: :?:[/quote]

Thanks for the nice thought, but I cant bear to have anyone touch it. Even my bra strap hurts. I have decided that the nerves need a good soak in alcohol (lots and lots and lots of it)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


The netbook is like a small laptop. Neither fish nor foul as they say. Just a more convenient size for carrying around.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No, don't. That has to be a last resort. DH has lived in agony for years rather than submit to the knife in the spine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> YES THERE IS **********************
> We could all have a few days away together and massage her shoulder for her?????? :?: :?: :?:


Thanks for the nice thought, but I cant bear to have anyone touch it. Even my bra strap hurts. I have decided that the nerves need a good soak in alcohol (lots and lots and lots of it)[/quote]

that's DH's solution as well. Painkillers stop working after a while, but alcohol never does.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I think my Dell Mini is a type of netbook. About the size of A$, but the keyboard is 90% full size and it does everything a grown up laptop does.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > YES THERE IS **********************
> ...


that's DH's solution as well. Painkillers stop working after a while, but alcohol never does.[/quote]

Then I shall keep taking the red wine!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hopping mad............I need to take a pr of pj's and a pair of knickers so asked DH to get me the holdall out of the garage. It's bloody rotten filthy...I'm sick of him, he's just work, work, work, and he moans about a ball of wool....I'd better go girls before #I say something...I'll be back about 7ish....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


sounds like my netbook. Mine's a Samsung. My brothers gave it to me for Xmas last year. The GSs love it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


my complaint about it is that it is rather too sensitive. Hover over something and it reacts!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm hopping mad............I need to take a pr of pj's and a pair of knickers so asked DH to get me the holdall out of the garage. It's bloody rotten filthy...I'm sick of him, he's just work, work, work, and he moans about a ball of wool....I'd better go girls before #I say something...I'll be back about 7ish....


Oh Susan, you can borrow my holdall anytime. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm hopping mad............I need to take a pr of pj's and a pair of knickers so asked DH to get me the holdall out of the garage. It's bloody rotten filthy...I'm sick of him, he's just work, work, work, and he moans about a ball of wool....I'd better go girls before #I say something...I'll be back about 7ish....


 :? :? :?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hopping mad............I need to take a pr of pj's and a pair of knickers so asked DH to get me the holdall out of the garage. It's bloody rotten filthy...I'm sick of him, he's just work, work, work, and he moans about a ball of wool....I'd better go girls before #I say something...I'll be back about 7ish....
> ...


I have more than one. I wish I could send one down the computer for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Mr Ps laptop is like that. Mine is ok, but I prefer to use a remote mouse. Ive had mine for a few years now and I am very pleased with it. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am going now. I haven't done anything all day and feel worn out. I think I'm going to have some shut-eye. Have a loely evening ladies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am going now. I haven't done anything all day and feel worn out. I think I'm going to have some shut-eye. Have a loely evening ladies.


You take it easy and have a good nights sleep and then do absolutely nothing tomorrow. Hope you feel better soon. Lots of healing hugs and love. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I am going now. I haven't done anything all day and feel worn out. I think I'm going to have some shut-eye. Have a loely evening ladies.
> ...


Thank you. I've always believed in sleep to be a great healer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Well get plenty then. xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going now to get these mitts finished. Ill pop back later. Love and hugs xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Back from all my errands. Getting some lunch, take out Ms. Daisy then off for the second round of shopping needs.

Purple feel so bad for you dear, with the shoulder not coming along as it should be. Do have an extra wine when it gets too bad. I would talk with a shoulder specialist to see what else could or can be done. This is terrible ordeal for you.Please post a pic of LM mitts when finished. Have lovely time with GKs making fairies and such.

Lifeline so happy you are taking care of yourself. Get lots of rest and drink
plenty of water. Tomorrow just loaf around some more. Perhaps you'll feel like doing a little knitting.

GS wish I could send you through the computer one of our over nite bags. Know it is hard some days. Love you and thinking of you. Have an enjoyable evening with Lionel, I know you'll love his show.

Saxy I did not know you had long nails and used to chew your nails to the quick in your teens. I did the exact same thing, so I am very proud of my long nails also.

Well off I go to finish up shopping needs for today. Hope everyone is doing well or as well as possible. xx Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my new needles just arrived, I am so excited to get them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh my new needles just arrived, I am so excited to get them.


What did you get?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!! Hope you are all well, haven't done catch up yet so don't know how you all are!! I had a day out in Tenterden, which for those who do not know it a little country town in Kent, which has nice little antique shops and restaurants. I met my friend there, she lives about 15 miles the other side of the town so we thought it would be a good place to meet. I live 45 miles away and was home, by car, in less than an hour, she went by bus(es) and it took her 3 hours!!! Anyway, we had a grand time, a nice lunch and I bought a Christmas dog that sings something festive when you squeeze his paw and a new going-out top - in purple!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Bummer!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I take it you have your own spinning wheel. xx[/quote]

Yes, the mother of the woman teaching bought herself a new one, and then she just gave me her old one - that was very generous of her[/quote]

Wow, yes that _was_ generous!! So much easy to get to grips with a new skill when you have the right equipment, I expect she wanted to encourage you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you every one for the lectures. I didn't go into work. I did get up to go to work...DH saw me and ordered me back to bed. I slept until mid-day. And am not going in tomorrow. One of the reasons I don't like taking time off is because I know what it's like- no extra help is got in and everyone ends up having to do extra work and makes their day horrid...so don't want to be the cause of that. I am going to try and look at it in a different light after all your kind lectures.


Good for you! Glad your DH was able to push you over the edge into staying off! It's great to be so concientious but as it has been said on here, you're no use to anyone if you're poorly! Hope you are back to very rude health very soon!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


......and heads!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am going now. I haven't done anything all day and feel worn out. I think I'm going to have some shut-eye. Have a loely evening ladies.


Kinda proves that you are still not right, although I suspect you've already worked that out! Just do what you feel like doing and no more. Hope you fell better after your nap!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello , sorry to hear that everyone seems to not be feeling well .
I got the card from GSusan and it was so sweet thanks so much , we have all got a little bit of the flu going on here too .
DS is the worst right now , but i have it too and dd's fiance has it too .

 

But it will pass soon enough .. everything else is !! HAHA 

Purple i am so sorry to hear that your shoulder is worse , it literally pains me to hear it as i know that pain very well and it is miserable to get anything done when your arm wont cooperate with you  
I hope it gets better on its own .... my solutions have done nothing to really help me .
So i hope that they do not have to go to extremes with you too.

I love you all and have missed you , i have almost finished a skull hat like BInky and Jynx  
But for now i think i will go back to bed too , my bones hurt and i want my blankie :| 

Love and hugs to you all 
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning ........ Looks like I have just missed everyone, so will go and do catchup from pg 134 :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening everyone.

Angela, sorry you and your family have the flu, make sure you drink plenty and rest as much as you can. Sending lots of healling vibes.

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning ........ Looks like I have just missed everyone, so will go and do catchup from pg 134 :roll:


Hi Xiang, I am here. Getting on with LMs crochet mitts.

Mr P has repaired by needle, but Ive yet to try it out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh my new needles just arrived, I am so excited to get them.


What are they. Wood or metal? Straights or circulars? Can you post a picture? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> My chenille pipe cleaners arrived this morning and I now have all the things I need to make some fairies. Londy and I saw some lovely ones at the fair last week. I shall take everything with me tomorrow as I am picking LM and GS up from school tomorrow and I thought they might like to have a go at making fairies and pixies. Gots lots of PVA glue and wool tops and stuff. It could get very messy.


Are you doing the Faeries from a picture in your head, or a pattern ...... If it is a pattern, is it online ....... I think I will stop being lazy & do a search :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > My chenille pipe cleaners arrived this morning and I now have all the things I need to make some fairies. Londy and I saw some lovely ones at the fair last week. I shall take everything with me tomorrow as I am picking LM and GS up from school tomorrow and I thought they might like to have a go at making fairies and pixies. Gots lots of PVA glue and wool tops and stuff. It could get very messy.
> ...


Pattern - no I cant use patterns! These are pipecleaner fairies with cottn/paper ball heads and bits of lace and stuff to make frocks and wings. I think, but this could all change when LM has her input!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls I must apologise to you all for my badbehaviour.....I should have not said anything and carried on like a trooper...(no way). I could have murdered him. the flipping bag is still stitting in my lounge but my temper has cooled.....Anyway he's tidied up the dishes. I'm showered and in pj's and sitting knitting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning ........ Looks like I have just missed everyone, so will go and do catchup from pg 134 :roll:
> ...


Hi there .... How did your faery making go? If I can find instructions for them, that might be something I can do with M3 & LM, I am having them for 2 nights while the parents are having a very late honeymoon :lol: :lol: & it will be me & the 2 girls - DH will be in Adelaide, on a Toy Run for Christmas


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls I must apologise to you all for my badbehaviour.....I should have not said anything and carried on like a trooper...(no way). I could have murdered him. the flipping bag is still stitting in my lounge but my temper has cooled.....Anyway he's tidied up the dishes. I'm showered and in pj's and sitting knitting.


Dont apologise, I think we've all been there. Is he still in the dog house? Did you get my pm? xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ok ...... I have an imagination ...... I should just get brave & use it :XD: :XD: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


When I have made them I will put a picture on with instructions (of a sorts) Failing that we can do one together on skype!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi....I'm on page 138 catching up, We should meet up soon...I think purples somewhere too...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Girls I must apologise to you all for my badbehaviour.....I should have not said anything and carried on like a trooper...(no way). I could have murdered him. the flipping bag is still stitting in my lounge but my temper has cooled.....Anyway he's tidied up the dishes. I'm showered and in pj's and sitting knitting.
> ...


I'm just about to read it now...No he's not in the doghouse....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls I must apologise to you all for my badbehaviour.....I should have not said anything and carried on like a trooper...(no way). I could have murdered him. the flipping bag is still stitting in my lounge but my temper has cooled.....Anyway he's tidied up the dishes. I'm showered and in pj's and sitting knitting.


Susan ...... If you had a rant earlier, it must have been warranted .... and as Purple said - we have all been there


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi....I'm on page 138 catching up, We should meet up soon...I think purples somewhere too...


Im here - put your glasses on. Yooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I was just watching a movie & my tv decided to do an update & is now reloading :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was just watching a movie & my tv decided to do an update & is now reloading :roll:


I did a scan earlier and everything else on my computer gave up. But Im all up and running again now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was just watching a movie & my tv decided to do an update & is now reloading :roll:


My bedroom one does that but it's in the night when it does.....I have flashy lights, just like flashy bedknobs.....as in "ALLO ALLO"....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I was just watching a movie & my tv decided to do an update & is now reloading :roll:
> ...


As long as that is all that is flashing!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you ever watch Allo Allo? I loved it...I thought Herr Flick was the greatest and I liked the policeman too. I once went to the theatre and saw "Dad's Army". It was fantastic. They were funnier on stage than they were on TV. Judi have you had any of these programs?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did you ever watch Allo Allo? I loved it...I thought Herr Flick was the greatest and I liked the policeman too. I once went to the theatre and saw "Dad's Army". It was fantastic. They were funnier on stage than they were on TV. Judi have you had any of these programs?


Loved both those programmes, also It aint half hot Mum.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I was just watching a movie & my tv decided to do an update & is now reloading :roll:
> ...


It's finished updating now, so I can watch it again - don't exactly know what it did :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Glad its all ok again.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever watch Allo Allo? I loved it...I thought Herr Flick was the greatest and I liked the policeman too. I once went to the theatre and saw "Dad's Army". It was fantastic. They were funnier on stage than they were on TV. Judi have you had any of these programs?
> ...


I loved those programmes, also & used to watch them religiously - they were so funny, I think they are on the site that I go on for my tv programmes


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been phoning my DS on the quiet. I needed to know what type of I-pad DH has because he needs a cover for it and I might get him one for Christmas. He had to ask the boys!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just back from second run of errands today. Lovely dy out and tummy so far is behaving and I feel better.

Londy and Purple I got the Skacel Addi Long lace needles with the 3 different size interchangeable cords.You can separate the cords at a slit they have made and put a lifeline there so as you knit it places the lifeline for you. This is an early Christmas present from DH. He wanted me to pick out what I wanted as he states all the needles look the same to him. I am just so thrilled to have them. I will try to post a pic later, but if you belong to the daily knitting blog that Johnny Vasquez puts out you have probably seen them, as he uses this set.

GS think nothing of releaving some frustration, we have all been there. Glad you are now comfy and knitting. I am sending you a pm shortly.

Xiang is was a very generous gift the lady who gave you her older model spinning wheel. I am sure she wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate it, treat it well and have enjoyment with it and that certainly is you dear.

Londy your day out sounds marvelous. How come the bus service is so slow that you got home before your friend did???

I am so tired out right now, think I will rest for a while. Chat a little later. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been phoning my DS on the quiet. I needed to know what type of I-pad DH has because he needs a cover for it and I might get him one for Christmas. He had to ask the boys!!!!!


Sherlock strikes again!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just back from second run of errands today. Lovely dy out and tummy so far is behaving and I feel better.
> 
> Londy and Purple I got the Skacel Addi Long lace needles with the 3 different size interchangeable cords.You can separate the cords at a slit they have made and put a lifeline there so as you knit it places the lifeline for you. This is an early Christmas present from DH. He wanted me to pick out what I wanted as he states all the needles look the same to him. I am just so thrilled to have them. I will try to post a pic later, but if you belong to the daily knitting blog that Johnny Vasquez puts out you have probably seen them, as he uses this set.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, Enjoy your newneedles they sound lovely. Have a good rest. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Only because he has a good friend in Holmes.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going to go now and have a go at fairy making and i DOnt thing pva glue and computer go together. Catch you later. Love ands hugs xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley I'm going to look those needles up now!!! I can't imagine what they are like. BRB


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Only because he has a good friend in Holmes.....


And together they can take on the Moriatis of this world. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley I'm going to look those needles up now!!! I can't imagine what they are like. BRB


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a look, they look OK. I can't seem to get away with circulars.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just back from second run of errands today. Lovely dy out and tummy so far is behaving and I feel better.
> 
> Londy and Purple I got the Skacel Addi Long lace needles with the 3 different size interchangeable cords.You can separate the cords at a slit they have made and put a lifeline there so as you knit it places the lifeline for you. This is an early Christmas present from DH. He wanted me to pick out what I wanted as he states all the needles look the same to him. I am just so thrilled to have them. I will try to post a pic later, but if you belong to the daily knitting blog that Johnny Vasquez puts out you have probably seen them, as he uses this set.
> 
> ...


Purly, I think it was partly that, and partly that she felt a little sorry for me .... Cos I was going through the same sort of thing, concerning an ex-SIL, as her daughter has been through - but she is a wonderful lady & I would like to thank her personally - one day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been phoning my DS on the quiet. I needed to know what type of I-pad DH has because he needs a cover for it and I might get him one for Christmas. He had to ask the boys!!!!!


Are they different sizes, or do you mean the brand?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ladies .... I am going to sign off now, my neck & back are giving me a bit of a problem :XD: :XD:

Will hopefully catchup when you wake, tomorrow xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm off to my bed now as I've got to get up at 8am tomorrow to catch my bus.....I can't believe I used to get up at 6am every day when I worked full time, How did I do it!, Of course I was a "little" younger then. night night...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly, so glad your new needles have arrived. What a lovely DH. I could feel the excitment in your post.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And the needle that I broke and Mr P fixed is fine and I back with a pair of needles.

I'm off to bed. Have a good day,evening, afternoon everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


No they don't   ........mischief who me :shock: never!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Oh major drama!!! I broke one of my symphonie needles this evening, the one that was in the middle of my surprise jacket. I am now knitting the jacket with odd needles. Mr. P thinks he may be able to repair the broken one.


So sorry that you broke your needle but don't they replace them?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am so sorry you are worse, and I agree I don't want a knife near my spine either.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been phoning my DS on the quiet. I needed to know what type of I-pad DH has because he needs a cover for it and I might get him one for Christmas. He had to ask the boys!!!!!


Hahaha I know that feeling :shock:

I hope you have a fun time seeing Lionel Richie!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been phoning my DS on the quiet. I needed to know what type of I-pad DH has because he needs a cover for it and I might get him one for Christmas. He had to ask the boys!!!!!


The one I got for DH's is a Griffin and it is awesome!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have had a long day took dad to his appt. and doc said that he could start to drive in another week and he doesn't have to do anymore therapy, took dd and myself to dr she just has allergies bothering her and I have as suspected a sinus infection and apparently the cranberry juice helped warred of a kidney infection

Going to bed now love and hugs 

Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I have done KP on my phone, but I have the choice of making the text different sizes, in my settings, & I have made it to larger, cos the regular size is too small, I also have a stylus with my phone, which makes typing much easier


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone, I'm all packed and ready. Just got shoes to put on....I wrote quite a long message for this morning but my computor decided to update and there's something keeps trying to cut into KP. I think someone naughty out there is trying to vitus me. anyways...goodmorrning, how are you all. I hope you all note that it is 8.50am and grandma is UP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


We could have a massage therapy holiday, and everyone have the therapy, then we would all end up so fit & healthy, that we wouldn't recognise ourselves :shock: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > YES THERE IS **********************
> ...


that's DH's solution as well. Painkillers stop working after a while, but alcohol never does.[/quote]

Yeah ..... I might be heading that way, yet :?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi, how are you????????How are those lovely babies?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi, how are you????????How are those lovely babies?


Hello Susan, I am reasonably good. The babies are much better, now. The Munchkin has recovered her beautiful disposition & Miss 3 has also improved, and is a much happier little girl.

So today is the day you head off to Newcastle?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

yes, It's Lionel Richie tonight. I like him a lot but would never dream of going to see him? I like his music. BP has been given 2 tickets to go and see him so she is treating me with one of them. So we decided to stay overnight and have the morning in Newcastle.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> yes, It's Lionel Richie tonight. I like him a lot but would never dream of going to see him? I like his music. BP has been given 2 tickets to go and see him so she is treating me with one of them. So we decided to stay overnight and have the morning in Newcastle.


So will you check out any yarn shops, while you are there?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know if there'll be any in the city. BUT if I see one then I'll be there. I hate shopping as you know but BP likes it and as she is treating me I shall smile and try and enjoy it hahaha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi, I'm going now as I've a couple of things left to do. I'll see you all Saturday night or Sunday morning. Try and stay good all of you...Bye.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi, I'm going now as I've a couple of things left to do. I'll see you all Saturday night or Sunday morning. Try and stay good all of you...Bye.....


Have a great time Susan ..... I know you will enjoy yourself, but remember to take your knitting xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm all packed and ready. Just got shoes to put on....I wrote quite a long message for this morning but my computor decided to update and there's something keeps trying to cut into KP. I think someone naughty out there is trying to vitus me. anyways...goodmorrning, how are you all. I hope you all note that it is 8.50am and grandma is UP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I was up and out swimming before you, nananana-na!!! Have a good trip and throw some knickers at Lionel for me! Enjoy the knitting show too and come back with lotsa goodies!!!! Take care and have a good journey love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> yes, It's Lionel Richie tonight. I like him a lot but would never dream of going to see him? I like his music. BP has been given 2 tickets to go and see him so she is treating me with one of them. So we decided to stay overnight and have the morning in Newcastle.


Ok, I got that wrong, knitting show is next week! Wot ever!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls I must apologise to you all for my badbehaviour.....I should have not said anything and carried on like a trooper...(no way). I could have murdered him. the flipping bag is still stitting in my lounge but my temper has cooled.....Anyway he's tidied up the dishes. I'm showered and in pj's and sitting knitting.


No need for apologies, you are among friends and we get it! Feel free to let off steam any time!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Londy, how are you today ...... I need a good massage session :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just back from second run of errands today. Lovely dy out and tummy so far is behaving and I feel better.
> 
> Londy and Purple I got the Skacel Addi Long lace needles with the 3 different size interchangeable cords.You can separate the cords at a slit they have made and put a lifeline there so as you knit it places the lifeline for you. This is an early Christmas present from DH. He wanted me to pick out what I wanted as he states all the needles look the same to him. I am just so thrilled to have them. I will try to post a pic later, but if you belong to the daily knitting blog that Johnny Vasquez puts out you have probably seen them, as he uses this set.
> 
> ...


They missed a bus and the next one was half an hour late, so she tell me! Who'd live in the country eh? I could have driven them home first in about half an hour but they insisted they would be fine on the bus! Go figure!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good day everyone, hope you are all well! I have been for a swim and was hoping to go walking with my friend and her newly adopted whippet but she has a bad tummy bug so she is staying in, I am keeping away and the doggy is crossing her legs!! I am going to try and get back into this picture sweater (not literally!) for gd, it's no fun! Catch later girls, have a good one! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls I must apologise to you all for my badbehaviour.....I should have not said anything and carried on like a trooper...(no way). I could have murdered him. the flipping bag is still stitting in my lounge but my temper has cooled.....Anyway he's tidied up the dishes. I'm showered and in pj's and sitting knitting.


if you cannot misbehave with us who can you misbehave with? Ranting is good for you, and it's wasted on him. So rant on. We just laugh because we've been there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and misty and chilly Surrey. Not the day for going out much - apart from picking the gks up from school later. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm all packed and ready. Just got shoes to put on....I wrote quite a long message for this morning but my computor decided to update and there's something keeps trying to cut into KP. I think someone naughty out there is trying to vitus me. anyways...goodmorrning, how are you all. I hope you all note that it is 8.50am and grandma is UP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


We must warn Susan that there is someone on Connections pretending to be her! We know it cannot be, as it is far too early.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy, Love the new avatar very seasonal. Good for you with the early morning dip.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone, I'm all packed and ready. Just got shoes to put on....I wrote quite a long message for this morning but my computor decided to update and there's something keeps trying to cut into KP. I think someone naughty out there is trying to vitus me. anyways...goodmorrning, how are you all. I hope you all note that it is 8.50am and grandma is UP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


Morning Saxy, Im only just up, mind you I was up between 3 and 5.30!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The cape is finished, heavy, huge, and beautiful. I'm not sure that it can be blocked, or even that it needs it, but I shall try as I want it to be perfect. And I'll try to get some photos taken. I don't want to knit it again but I have enjoyed doing it.

I wonder if I'll ever wear it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I hate nights like that.They happen all too frequently these days. DS2 woke me this morning just after 9!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The cape is finished, heavy, huge, and beautiful. I'm not sure that it can be blocked, or even that it needs it, but I shall try as I want it to be perfect. And I'll try to get some photos taken. I don't want to knit it again but I have enjoyed doing it.
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever wear it?


Well done on finishing the cape. I bet it looks gorgeous, get DH to take a picture of you wearing it please. I bet you are proud of yourself. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I know that's naughty, but I am. It hasn't taken that long. Now for that jumper. First I need to get the wool, so I'll catch up on the WIPs. I have to stuff and sew Westie, and I hate that bit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I dont mind the sewing up, at least then you knoew it is nearly finished. x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple...are nyou still here? I've just arrived and having my breakfast. Looks like I've reversed places with Susan :XD: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple...are nyou still here? I've just arrived and having my breakfast. Looks like I've reversed places with Susan :XD: :roll:


Good morning Rebecca, Hope you are beginning to feel a bit better and so so glad you are taking a few days off to recover. Ive not been up long either. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have had a long day took dad to his appt. and doc said that he could start to drive in another week and he doesn't have to do anymore therapy, took dd and myself to dr she just has allergies bothering her and I have as suspected a sinus infection and apparently the cranberry juice helped warred of a kidney infection
> 
> Going to bed now love and hugs
> 
> Binky


So glad your Dad is improing greatly 

Sorry to hear about all the other ailments...DDs alergies, your sinuses. Glad you could ward off the kidney infection


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purple...are nyou still here? I've just arrived and having my breakfast. Looks like I've reversed places with Susan :XD: :roll:
> ...


Goodmorning. I think by Sunday I should be feeling back to my old self...not sure about the rude health that Londy mentioned 

Glad you are taking it easy and not getting up too early


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goodmorning. I think by Sunday I should be feeling back to my old self...not sure about the rude health that Londy mentioned 

Glad you are taking it easy and not getting up too early[/quote]

Have you felt like doing much knitting. I made a fairy last night - pipe cleaner - paper ball and bits of lace.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I've have just finished reading uo and seen that you were awke between 3 and 5.30 yuck poor you :-(


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Goodmorning. I think by Sunday I should be feeling back to my old self...not sure about the rude health that Londy mentioned
> 
> Glad you are taking it easy and not getting up too early


Have you felt like doing much knitting. I made a fairy last night - pipe cleaner - paper ball and bits of lace.[/quote]

I didn't do any yesterday but planning to get on with some in a little when I've checked my emails. 
Can we see pictures of the fairy? Are you pleased with the outcome?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It was quite funny really. I must have rolled on to my side, but I woke up with my leg pillow on top of me and I couldnt move and was rather sore. Mr P had to get up walk round the bed and sort me out. Its just my fm playing silly b....rs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Goodmorning. I think by Sunday I should be feeling back to my old self...not sure about the rude health that Londy mentioned
> ...


I didn't do any yesterday but planning to get on with some in a little when I've checked my emails. 
Can we see pictures of the fairy? Are you pleased with the outcome?[/quote]

I will post picture when it is finished. I got the idea from some that we saw at the Christmas Fair last week. I am picking the gks up from school today so I will let them have a go. Have lots of pva glue at the ready!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone, I'm all packed and ready. Just got shoes to put on....I wrote quite a long message for this morning but my computor decided to update and there's something keeps trying to cut into KP. I think someone naughty out there is trying to vitus me. anyways...goodmorrning, how are you all. I hope you all note that it is 8.50am and grandma is UP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I will post picture when it is finished. I got the idea from some that we saw at the Christmas Fair last week. I am picking the gks up from school today so I will let them have a go. Have lots of pva glue at the ready![/quote]

It sounds like you will have a ball with the GKs today. I can imagine they love this kind of stuff especially LM. Do let us see the results of their labours too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Xiang. How has your day been? I was telling Purple I'm just haing breakfast and it's gone 11am


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Purple & Lifeline, I can see you are both in fine form xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


It sounds like you will have a ball with the GKs today. I can imagine they love this kind of stuff especially LM. Do let us see the results of their labours too.[/quote]

I will - if I can unstick my fingers to take a photo!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going now to see if I can find some paint to paint the fairies heads so they are dry before this a\fternoon. Have a realxing day Rebecca and a good evening Xiang. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im going now to see if I can find some paint to paint the fairies heads so they are dry before this a\fternoon. Have a realxing day Rebecca and a good evening Xiang. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Bye Purple - take care & play gently .... Love & hugs xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple & Lifeline, I can see you are both in fine form xx


Yes thank you. How are the GKs with all their ailments now? On the way to a full recovery I hope. My three had chickenpox all at the same time whem Mm was a year old. She had hardly any spots and really you wouldn't know she had it. DS#1 had it so you could tell but not ill-ill. DS#2 ...well that's a completly different story. He was covered from head to toe, he was having a bad eczema atack at the same time- eczema on chickenpox and chickenpox on eczema. He slept solid for about 4 days... he was a sorry sight


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im going now to see if I can find some paint to paint the fairies heads so they are dry before this a\fternoon. Have a realxing day Rebecca and a good evening Xiang. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


Bye. Have a lovely time with the fairies and GKs.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Xiang. How has your day been? I was telling Purple I'm just haing breakfast and it's gone 11am


It has been good, saw the 2 youngest GK's & they are much better now. Have done very little today ........ 2hrs of enjoyment spinning = the next day recuperating ...... But that is better than the first time I used the spinning wheel - I couldn't move the next day :XD: :XD:

How are you - feeling much better I hope


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Xiang. How has your day been? I was telling Purple I'm just haing breakfast and it's gone 11am
> ...


I hadn't thought about the spinning taking so much out of you physically. 
I am felling better. Feeling a bit of a fraud being off today, but trying to be wise enough to realise if I had gone in I would be back at point one again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Judi I'm going now too. I really need to clean my teeth and then perhaps pick up my knitting. Have a good night. Chat soon xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


No, you shouldn't feel like a fraud, especially since you didn't wake til after 11 ..... You still need the rest. With some things, you might feel as if you are better, until you start doing things, again.

With me, I still think I should be able to do all the things I used to do, but I soon find out I cant :? .... just doing the dishes knocks the stuffing out of me, at the moment & hanging the washing is worse. Using the sewing machine is good, as is knitting ...... But with the spinning wheel, I am using my legs (one at a time) & that exercises the back muscles - hence the back pain .... I am hoping that situation will improve in time, cos I really do enjoy doing it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Judi I'm going now too. I really need to clean my teeth and then perhaps pick up my knitting. Have a good night. Chat soon xxxx


Ok, enjoy your rest, and that includes the weekend. I am going to do some knitting now also - I haven't done any all day xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Perfect timing once again. Missed everyone. It is slightly overcast with a few drops of rain here in Florida. Up early this am as DH needs to see nephrologist. They changed the appt. to earlier, hence the reason we are are up early. Doctor is about half hour away so will need to get ready to leave in a short while.

GS have a wild time with Lionel and enjoy yourself. You may throw knickers, some throw their bras also.

Purple sorry you were so tied up in bedclothes last night. Don't you hate when that happens????Hope your shoulder starts to feel some better. Keep that red wine close by if needed. What a neat idea you came up with to make fairies and pixies with GKs. Please do show picture of everyone's work.

Londy you are the winner for the first one up and about. Swimming already. I can barely get it together anymore before 10 am. Love the holiday avatar. She looks adorable.

Saxy congratulations on finishing your cape. Can't wait to see a picture of it.Know it will look smashing on you. Now to the wips!!!!

Lifeline, so happy you had a sleep in and hope by Monday you are feeling like yourself. Ne housework today, just rest and knitting is allowed.

Xiang hope your back and leg muscles get used to the new exercise regime from using the spinning wheel. Glad the munchkins are feeling much better also.

Binky know your Dad must be happy with his doctor report. Sorry your DD and you have beeen under the weather though. Feel better soon dear.

Haven't heard from Jynx this week, hope she is well.

Linky hope you are doing better too dear. 

Sharon you are missed as is McPasty, where are you????

Judi tell Smiley I said hi.

Well I am off to get our day started. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Just signing in. Been out to lunch with the veterans. The Mayor and Mayoress came too, and were enjoying themselves so much that theydidn't realise that, being ex-services, we were waiting for him to leave so that we could! Finally one old boy got up, and slowly the rest followed. Funny because this Mayor is a stickler for correct procedure but didn't realise that others are even stricter.
Lovely lunch, I don't need to eat again today.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Just signing in. Been out to lunch with the veterans. The Mayor and Mayoress came too, and were enjoying themselves so much that theydidn't realise that, being ex-services, we were waiting for him to leave so that we could! Finally one old boy got up, and slowly the rest followed. Funny because this Mayor is a stickler for correct procedure but didn't realise that others are even stricter.
> Lovely lunch, I don't need to eat again today.


Glad you had a good lunch. Shame about the long wait to leave, but you got away which is the main thing.

I am looking forward to seeing your shawl


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > yes, It's Lionel Richie tonight. I like him a lot but would never dream of going to see him? I like his music. BP has been given 2 tickets to go and see him so she is treating me with one of them. So we decided to stay overnight and have the morning in Newcastle.
> ...


Londy I just love the new avatar she is so cute!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evenng from Surrey. It has been very misty here all day, but it had cleared by the time we left the gks at around 7 pm. Had a lovely time making fairies with LM, GS was too busy racing Mr P on the Wii. I took some photos but they are on my phone and Iv4 got to work out how to get them on here.

How is everyone? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

doing ok had to run around this morning for a little bit and now the kids are doing there school work and then sewing circle which will probably be a short evening as I still don't feel 80%


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> doing ok had to run around this morning for a little bit and now the kids are doing there school work and then sewing circle which will probably be a short evening as I still don't feel 80%


Sorry you are still not feeling too good. Take it easy. I have the service man coming to look at my 45 year old sewing machine and the service is going to cost £5 more than the original cost of thr machine, but I wouldn't part with it for the world. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> doing ok had to run around this morning for a little bit and now the kids are doing there school work and then sewing circle which will probably be a short evening as I still don't feel 80%


Sorry to hear you are not feeling too good still.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > doing ok had to run around this morning for a little bit and now the kids are doing there school work and then sewing circle which will probably be a short evening as I still don't feel 80%
> ...


Good evening Purple. That's amazing about the sewing machine. What make is it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


It was a 21st birthday present from John Lewis, made by Jones a Japanese company. It is a very simple electric one and just does forward, backward and zig zag. I used it when I did my 4 yr City AND gUIld Embroidery course and it is brilliant for machine embroidery. IT can also cope with leather, metal and heavy canvas.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


the oldies are the best!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

oops double post


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

the oldies are the best![/quote]

You are rigfht there. Evening Saxy.xx

I also have a little Elna machine that is quite modern, only 39 years old. Oh and Auntie Ethels one that was a weddibng present in 1940 that my Uncle converted to electric and lastly a really new and by that I mean it has never been used and must be about 15 years old. which I picked up at a bring and buy for £2.50. Its a small basic electric which I think will be fine to get LM started.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Eening Saxy. Hae you lost some of the full feeling after your lunch?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Eening Saxy. Hae you lost some of the full feeling after your lunch?


Ive only had breakfast today and feel much better for it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going now as I want to get on with my jacket and have an early night and see if I can manage not to have a fight with my leg pillow.

Have a good afternoon/evening everyone/ Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple your machine sounds great. Mine does the same as yours, but not sure I would try sewin leather on it. I bought mine in 1986, It was second hand and I paid about £40 for it. It's a little singer starlett...suppose to be portable but you wouldn't really want to be carrying it around for too long.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That sounds really nice!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im going now as I want to get on with my jacket and have an early night and see if I can manage not to have a fight with my leg pillow.
> 
> Have a good afternoon/evening everyone/ Lots of love and hugs xx


Hope you win oer the pillow...don't let it wake you again.

Have a nice knit and a good night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I bet GSusan is haing a lovely time with LIonel


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Purple your machine sounds great. Mine does the same as yours, but not sure I would try sewin leather on it. I bought mine in 1986, It was second hand and I paid about £40 for it. It's a little singer starlett...suppose to be portable but you wouldn't really want to be carrying it around for too long.


Mine is definitely not portable since I have put it in a victorian singer stand that I renovated. But my little elna folds up into it own little case.
Glad you are feeling better, dont go overdoing it this 
week end. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Binky what are you going to do at sewing circle?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I bet GSusan is haing a lovely time with LIonel


Hope she's not throwing her knickers at the stage!!!

Night night xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Purple your machine sounds great. Mine does the same as yours, but not sure I would try sewin leather on it. I bought mine in 1986, It was second hand and I paid about £40 for it. It's a little singer starlett...suppose to be portable but you wouldn't really want to be carrying it around for too long.
> ...


Definitely will continue to take it easy.

I would loe an old singer with turning handle in a stand...it's what I learnt on.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I bet GSusan is haing a lovely time with LIonel
> ...


I bet she took spares just for it :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

good night purple hope you win too

I have to go now too I have to cook pizza and get ready for sewing circle

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> good night purple hope you win too
> 
> I have to go now too I have to cook pizza and get ready for sewing circle
> 
> ...


Have great time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Binky what are you going to do at sewing circle?


A little on my dear mom's teapot and MIL's afghan.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The cape is finished, heavy, huge, and beautiful. I'm not sure that it can be blocked, or even that it needs it, but I shall try as I want it to be perfect. And I'll try to get some photos taken. I don't want to knit it again but I have enjoyed doing it.
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever wear it?


I think you should give DH a nice surprise and appear wearing *only* the cape!!! Seriously well done for getting through it, it was a true labour of love and I can't wait to see it, happy blocking!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I'm getting worse;every hour almost on the hour, I'm awake! I need the loo, I'm too hot, I need a drink of water, I need the loo - again, round and round we go!! Hey ho!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's good Grasshopper, you are learning!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Perfect timing once again. Missed everyone. It is slightly overcast with a few drops of rain here in Florida. Up early this am as DH needs to see nephrologist. They changed the appt. to earlier, hence the reason we are are up early. Doctor is about half hour away so will need to get ready to leave in a short while.
> 
> GS have a wild time with Lionel and enjoy yourself. You may throw knickers, some throw their bras also.
> 
> ...


Hope all went well at the drs, Pearly, excuse my ignorance but what is a nephrologist? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thanks, I love it, got it from Facebook this morning!! Only three weeks from tomorrow and they will be here, YAY!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Londy, my DH has a kidney transplant, so he goes to a kidney doctor which is a nephrologist.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a quiet afternoon, and have now cleaned up after dinner. Will be working on my DS scarf. For such a simple pattern I certainly have a time remembering which row I am on. I have frogged ot tinked numerous times. Forgot to measure its length today. Need at least 84 inches. Know I am getting close. Next up the glittens that will match the scarf for him.

Londy I know you must be so excited about seeing new grandbaby. Give her a big cuddle from me when she arrives. How long will the family be staying??? Feel better soon.

Binky hope you start feeling 100% very soon. Have fun at sewing circle. An early night sounds good. Say hi to Linky for me.

Lifeline hope you are feeling better. Continue to rest and relax the rest of the weekend dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple I hope there is no further fights with the bed clothes. Have a good rest.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Just signing in. Been out to lunch with the veterans. The Mayor and Mayoress came too, and were enjoying themselves so much that theydidn't realise that, being ex-services, we were waiting for him to leave so that we could! Finally one old boy got up, and slowly the rest followed. Funny because this Mayor is a stickler for correct procedure but didn't realise that others are even stricter.
> Lovely lunch, I don't need to eat again today.


That sounds like a good time was had by all, despite the tardiness, in leaving, of the Mayor & Mayoress :lol: I wish a bit more of communities would follow correct procedures, sometimes.

I also forgot to congratulate you on the completion of your cape & am really looking forward to seeing it - I do love seeing the different things that everyone makes (tho I do forget to comment, at times :? )


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > doing ok had to run around this morning for a little bit and now the kids are doing there school work and then sewing circle which will probably be a short evening as I still don't feel 80%
> ...


A new machine, to match yours, would probably be much more than that - besides you know your machine & you would have to learn how to use a new one :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> the oldies are the best!


You are rigfht there. Evening Saxy.xx

I also have a little Elna machine that is quite modern, only 39 years old. Oh and Auntie Ethels one that was a weddibng present in 1940 that my Uncle converted to electric and lastly a really new and by that I mean it has never been used and must be about 15 years old. which I picked up at a bring and buy for £2.50. Its a small basic electric which I think will be fine to get LM started.[/quote]

That will be wonderful - I am hoping that I, or DD3, will teach the young ones to sew. I will need to start doing some sewing when the older ones are with me, so that they develop an interest


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I bet GSusan is haing a lovely time with LIonel
> ...


Maybe she took a pair, just for stage throwing  :lol: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


My mum had a treadle singer, in a table - it was beautiful, but I think that went west before I even left home :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Oooohhhhhh ........ That would be such fun to see the look on his face, but you had better have the paramedics on standby - just in case it's too much excitement for his heart


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect timing once again. Missed everyone. It is slightly overcast with a few drops of rain here in Florida. Up early this am as DH needs to see nephrologist. They changed the appt. to earlier, hence the reason we are are up early. Doctor is about half hour away so will need to get ready to leave in a short while.
> ...


Kidney Doctor, in UK he might have "Renal" somewhere in his title


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is all from me, for now - I was going to have Munchkin & Miss M for a while today, but am flat on my back, ATM, so couldn't look after them. Am about to try knitting in a recumbent position - then I can at least keep up with the Christmas present production :roll: :roll: 

Bye for now xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, either everyone is sleeping in, or you are all very busy ...... I might check back later xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a long lay in this morning and no fighting with pillows last night. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A new machine, to match yours, would probably be much more than that - besides you know your machine & you would have to learn how to use a new one :roll: :roll:[/quote]

You are right there, I cant cope with all this modern stuff.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy, my DH has a kidney transplant, so he goes to a kidney doctor which is a nephrologist.


Oh I see! Yes I do now seem to link that type of doctor with that part of the body!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!

http://www.facebook.com/l/TAQEmz2RSAQGhJMwCAtCSenX8NadIT2MieMOX6ATBezZRWA/www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhMWp_vl4Ww


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l/TAQEmz2RSAQGhJMwCAtCSenX8NadIT2MieMOX6ATBezZRWA/www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhMWp_vl4Ww


It worked, saw the foot & heard the voice  :lol:

Hello you 2 ...... You have just got on & I am about ready for bed, although I should be wide awake ..... As I have done very little today, just rested & knitted :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. Had a long lay in this morning and no fighting with pillows last night. How is everyone today?


So glad your sleep was much better last night xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!
> 
> When are you going tyo the Palace? Very impressed. xx
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l/TAQEmz2RSAQGhJMwCAtCSenX8NadIT2MieMOX6ATBezZRWA/www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhMWp_vl4Ww


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!
> ...


Sounds like you've had my ideal day. Im off shopping as family are coming to lunch tomorrow. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone from a warm and sunny Florida. Had a good rest last night once I got to sleep. Reading your comments Purple and Xiang on your sewing machines. I learned on my grandmothers treadle singer machine. I loved that machine. My Cousin now has it in his home. Yes, sometimes old is best.

Xing sorry you were laid up during the day, hope when you arise in your morning, you will feel much improved.

Purple have a lovely time at the grocery store. Sometimes I feel in a mood to grocery shop and other times not so much.

Saxy sounds like you had a lovely meal with the mayor and others. Too bad he didn't realize he had to leave first before others could. Chuckled at Xiang comments about paramedics standing bye.I know that is what would happen at my house.

Hope GS had fun evening with Lionel.

Our neighbors next to us just arrived last evening, it is so nice to have them back. We have alot of fun together. Well I need to get my knickers wadded up and start working on this house to clean it and organize it properly. Our Doggie, Daisy, has used the living room floor as her personal playpen with doggie toys everywhere. Oh well she is so cute it is okay, but need to get some spots for them besides middle of LR floor. Laundry out today as is sunny with a lovely breeze blowing. xxPurly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I've got loads of that lovely wool left. I'm knitting some fingerless mittens now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


He'd make a rude comment, but he wouldn't walk away!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l/TAQEmz2RSAQGhJMwCAtCSenX8NadIT2MieMOX6ATBezZRWA/www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhMWp_vl4Ww


thought that moment of fame was meant to be 15 minutes, not 15 miliseconds!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am in 7th heaven. That man!!Lionel Richie, he is fantastic. His show was spot on! nothing like TV...He sang constantly for 2hrs without a break. He's brilliant. BP and me were giving it Rock all.....Clapping, singing and then walked for 40mins in the puiroing rain to the Premier Inn at midnight. We were high as kites and couldn't get to sleep. The Premier Inn is a wonderful place, so clean and they guarentee you a nights sleep if they are unable to please you. I wonder if there's a one near Worthing????????I have to catch up ladies and I'm shattered So I'm going to just sit here quietly and relax....You all would have loved the show......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Just back from second run of errands today. Lovely dy out and tummy so far is behaving and I feel better.
> ...


I see we have yet ANOTHER WONDERFUL photo of Miss Kiwi.....She looks so grown up. OOOOOOOOOO just wait until you cuddle her...She'll be lovely to hold.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am in 7th heaven. That man!!Lionel Richie, he is fantastic. His show was spot on! nothing like TV...He sang constantly for 2hrs without a break. He's brilliant. BP and me were giving it Rock all.....Clapping, singing and then walked for 40mins in the puiroing rain to the Premier Inn at midnight. We were high as kites and couldn't get to sleep. The Premier Inn is a wonderful place, so clean and they guarentee you a nights sleep if they are unable to please you. I wonder if there's a one near Worthing????????I have to catch up ladies and I'm shattered So I'm going to just sit here quietly and relax....You all would have loved the show......


So glad you had a great time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan. It's sounds like you had a great time away. Did you do much shopping in Newcastle?

It's lovely to have you back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I don't like to see you suffer with FM....I'm giveing you a very "soft and gentle" hug...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


DON'T even go there...You aren't a fraud at all. You're just using sound sense..... I'm catching up on page 46 hahahah


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone from a chilly but sunny Southern Indiana

I have lots to do today must get this place in tip top shape before Thursday!!

I will try to jump in later but I must go for now and accomplish something.

Love and hugs

Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Londy don't encourage her, you know what she's like....!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


You lot are only envious because you didn't have the chance to throw yours at him....He kept wiping his brow because of the sweat on a brown towel.....OOOOOOOOOO I'd have paid a tenner for that. We were going to buy a t shirt but they were £35....We'd have paid a £10 and worn it for dancing hahahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone from a chilly but sunny Southern Indiana
> 
> I have lots to do today must get this place in tip top shape before Thursday!!
> 
> ...


Wow you came and went whilst I was looking at another post. What's happening Thursday?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l/TAQEmz2RSAQGhJMwCAtCSenX8NadIT2MieMOX6ATBezZRWA/www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhMWp_vl4Ww


Well I can see why you feel so proud.... :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!
> ...


  :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan I suspect you are still doing catch-up. I'm going to go and make shepherds pie. Chat soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Lifeline, I'm glad you are a little better. I've never been so tired in a long time. I'm not used to long walks and I walked 40mins along the Quayside and 40 mins back last night. Then today I've been on 4 buses and 4 yesterday and my back is aching. What my BP sees in buses I don't know....Apart from they are free for us. I have had a wonderful time with BP and feel close to her again. She says she UNDERSTANDS I can't go dancing sometimes and I haven't to worry about it. I was thinking she was getting cross, but she says not.....It's done us good this weekend. We have had some giggles....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

HELLO, IS THERE ANYBODY THERE??????? i'M dANCING ON THE CEILING, because I'M THREE TIMES A LADY.........(swoon swoon)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > OK, 'scuse me for showing off but this is my son and Charlotte's brush with royalty yesterday! You all know HRH but the foot is Charlotte's and the gravelly south London voice is my son's!! Hope it works!!
> ...


She's only warming up, she is, after all, only 6 months old, watch this space!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> HELLO, IS THERE ANYBODY THERE??????? i'M dANCING ON THE CEILING, because I'M THREE TIMES A LADY.........(swoon swoon)


Oh wow, was he your Penny Lover!!!? Sounds like he was good, he has such a good reputation as an entertainer! Bet you're rushing out to get the CD now?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am in 7th heaven. That man!!Lionel Richie, he is fantastic. His show was spot on! nothing like TV...He sang constantly for 2hrs without a break. He's brilliant. BP and me were giving it Rock all.....Clapping, singing and then walked for 40mins in the puiroing rain to the Premier Inn at midnight. We were high as kites and couldn't get to sleep. The Premier Inn is a wonderful place, so clean and they guarentee you a nights sleep if they are unable to please you. I wonder if there's a one near Worthing????????I have to catch up ladies and I'm shattered So I'm going to just sit here quietly and relax....You all would have loved the show......


Maybe we should also see who is performing near Worthing when we go.....?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Lifeline, I'm glad you are a little better. I've never been so tired in a long time. I'm not used to long walks and I walked 40mins along the Quayside and 40 mins back last night. Then today I've been on 4 buses and 4 yesterday and my back is aching. What my BP sees in buses I don't know....Apart from they are free for us. I have had a wonderful time with BP and feel close to her again. She says she UNDERSTANDS I can't go dancing sometimes and I haven't to worry about it. I was thinking she was getting cross, but she says not.....It's done us good this weekend. We have had some giggles....


aw, that's great news Susan, good to clear the air sometimes, it does bring you closer!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > HELLO, IS THERE ANYBODY THERE??????? i'M dANCING ON THE CEILING, because I'M THREE TIMES A LADY.........(swoon swoon)
> ...


He also san Penny Lover....Infact he sang most of them...The commadores are good too.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I love miss Kiwi's foot....I could cuddle her myself. When my DS was born he was a "cuddly" baby. He was 9.3 born and was always comfortable to hole. I used to lodge him on my hip..hahaha Did you enjoy your swim honey?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. tHERE WaS a christmas craft fair at our local theatre today so I had a wander around, lots of knitted and sewn items and cupcakes - all of which I can make!!! Glad yuoy are back home Susan. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Lifeline, I'm glad you are a little better. I've never been so tired in a long time. I'm not used to long walks and I walked 40mins along the Quayside and 40 mins back last night. Then today I've been on 4 buses and 4 yesterday and my back is aching. What my BP sees in buses I don't know....Apart from they are free for us. I have had a wonderful time with BP and feel close to her again. She says she UNDERSTANDS I can't go dancing sometimes and I haven't to worry about it. I was thinking she was getting cross, but she says not.....It's done us good this weekend. We have had some giggles....


Hi Susan, So glad you had such a lovely time with BP and enjoy the concert. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks Purple. I need to tell you that I was impressed with premier Inn....I don't know if there is much difference in the price between them and Travelodge. I would think so, because they were good. They even had (wait for it) (what was it that you and the others needed/) That's right!!!! a bottleopener in your room. Now I told my BP that you would have been impressed with that. Are you still in pain today love?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love miss Kiwi's foot....I could cuddle her myself. When my DS was born he was a "cuddly" baby. He was 9.3 born and was always comfortable to hole. I used to lodge him on my hip..hahaha Did you enjoy your swim honey?


Wow, that was a whopper, bet that made your eyes water! Mine were only tiddlers at about 6lb but yes, she does look like a cuddly one!! I had a lovely swim thank you, once I'd got away from the terratorials (sp) who think they own the lane they are swimming in!! I got sloshed once by a guy swimming up behind me, don't know how he missed me, I'm not that little!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. tHERE WaS a christmas craft fair at our local theatre today so I had a wander around, lots of knitted and sewn items and cupcakes - all of which I can make!!! Glad yuoy are back home Susan. How is everyone today. xx


A bit achey dear, don't think from swimming, more like I slept a bit awkwardly! I went to a big garden centre with my friend this afternoon and put loads of decorations in my basket then put them all back because I thought "I can make that"! lol!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks Purple. I need to tell you that I was impressed with premier Inn....I don't know if there is much difference in the price between them and Travelodge. I would think so, because they were good. They even had (wait for it) (what was it that you and the others needed/) That's right!!!! a bottleopener in your room. Now I told my BP that you would have been impressed with that. Are you still in pain today love?


I am very impressed with Premier Inn, and you are right it is much more expensive. I shall find out what's on offer.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine thanks Purple. I need to tell you that I was impressed with premier Inn....I don't know if there is much difference in the price between them and Travelodge. I would think so, because they were good. They even had (wait for it) (what was it that you and the others needed/) That's right!!!! a bottleopener in your room. Now I told my BP that you would have been impressed with that. Are you still in pain today love?
> ...


Thankyou Purple.......I got a map from them and asked if there was one near Worthing, but she said nothing was coming up....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just checked Premier Inn prices - about £60 pppn.

Just going to make a coffee, any one want one? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll haver one please. I've just rang DH,DS and GS2. they are on their way home from Birmingham and reckon they should be home about 10...Well I'll be in bed before then but won't be asleep.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll haver one please. I've just rang DH,DS and GS2. they are on their way home from Birmingham and reckon they should be home about 10...Well I'll be in bed before then but won't be asleep.


Coffee coming over. Sounds like you had a busy time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Lifeline, I'm glad you are a little better. I've never been so tired in a long time. I'm not used to long walks and I walked 40mins along the Quayside and 40 mins back last night. Then today I've been on 4 buses and 4 yesterday and my back is aching. What my BP sees in buses I don't know....Apart from they are free for us. I have had a wonderful time with BP and feel close to her again. She says she UNDERSTANDS I can't go dancing sometimes and I haven't to worry about it. I was thinking she was getting cross, but she says not.....It's done us good this weekend. We have had some giggles....


I am really glad you and BP are backj on track again. It's horrid when things aren't quite right.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going to watch Strictly and do some knitting. Byere for now. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im going to watch Strictly and do some knitting. Byere for now. xx


Hello and bye bye.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GS1 just been on the phone. Why not let mam come for me and take me up there to stop the night. I've had to refuse and feel awful, but I'm so tired and I've travelled all day. I really cant be bothered tonght. He went off the phone a little disheartened BUT, I am SO tired.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

There isn't a Premier Inn near Worthing, but it would bump our costs up for a few nights in their hotels, even though they are cheaper than most.
Today I went to a talk on Chanctonbury Ring, which was very disappointing. The speaker was once an archaeologist and I thought she would talk about the Roman temples found up there, but all she talked about were the Goring family at nearby Wiston House and how the first Goring planted all the beech trees around the ring in 1766, and how it was all filled with trees a few generations later - thus ruining the archaeology forever. And how most of the trees came down in the great storm of '87, but the archaeologists weren't allowed to clear the sire, dig, and replant. I did learn how it got it's name - it started life as Chankbury - chank being Celtic for a bump or clump.
For my far-away friends Chanctonbury Ring is an iron age hillfort near Worthing from which you can see for miles, well into other counties. And it's spooky. Especially in the dark. Tradition says walk round it 7 times widershins ( a very long way) and the devil will come out with a bowl of soup!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GS1 just been on the phone. Why not let mam come for me and take me up there to stop the night. I've had to refuse and feel awful, but I'm so tired and I've travelled all day. I really cant be bothered tonght. He went off the phone a little disheartened BUT, I am SO tired.


Awww don't feel bad. It is lovely he want's you to be there, but there will be other times. Imagine the time it would take for DIL to get to you and then get you up there...so late


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You are right Lifeline, hahaha..I just hate saying no. But I am so tired. I'm going to go to my bed soon....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are right Lifeline, hahaha..I just hate saying no. But I am so tired. I'm going to go to my bed soon....


I am not surprised you are tired. You get yourself a good night sleep.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There isn't a Premier Inn near Worthing, but it would bump our costs up for a few nights in their hotels, even though they are cheaper than most.
> Today I went to a talk on Chanctonbury Ring, which was very disappointing. The speaker was once an archaeologist and I thought she would talk about the Roman temples found up there, but all she talked about were the Goring family at nearby Wiston House and how the first Goring planted all the beech trees around the ring in 1766, and how it was all filled with trees a few generations later - thus ruining the archaeology forever. And how most of the trees came down in the great storm of '87, but the archaeologists weren't allowed to clear the sire, dig, and replant. I did learn how it got it's name - it started life as Chankbury - chank being Celtic for a bump or clump.
> For my far-away friends Chanctonbury Ring is an iron age hillfort near Worthing from which you can see for miles, well into other counties. And it's spooky. Especially in the dark. Tradition says walk round it 7 times widershins ( a very long way) and the devil will come out with a bowl of soup!


Hmmm, not so far away, but I didn't know about that, interesting but I'm sorry you didn't learn more. Was there no opportunity to ask her questions? What flavour soup? Just want to know if it's worth my while!! x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a txt.....Would I like to go for coffee tomorrow afternoon? hahahahah...Of course I would...

I never got you all told this...Son was sent for by the school on Friday. GS1 had been doing PE and another boy (double his size, because GS1 is small although he is up to my nose now) had fallen on GS's foot. They thought it was broken!!!! DS took him to the hospital but it's just badly bruised. It's only a few weeks since he broke his toe........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to my bed now girls....Sleep well all of you....xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a txt.....Would I like to go for coffee tomorrow afternoon? hahahahah...Of course I would...
> 
> I never got you all told this...Son was sent for by the school on Friday. GS1 had been doing PE and another boy (double his size, because GS1 is small although he is up to my nose now) had fallen on GS's foot. They thought it was broken!!!! DS took him to the hospital but it's just badly bruised. It's only a few weeks since he broke his toe........


He desperate to see his Grandma...

Hope GS1s foot gets better soon


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off to my bed now girls....Sleep well all of you....xxxx


You too...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


 :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a small nap in recliner while DH watched football on TV. Did large grocery shopping for our Thanksgiving which is this Thursday. I do believe this is what Binky was referring to in her missive. Can't remember who was asking. Got a frozen turkey breast and all the trimmings. Just the 2 of us but everything will be in smaller portions than for a crowd of folks. They have parades and football on TV all day, so DH very happy. Will make pumpkin pies.

Gs so happy to hear you enjoyed yourself. I can just imagine you up on your feet swaying clapping and singing along with Lionel. Hope GS's foot will feel better in a day or so.

Londy, wow what a neat quick video of Charlotte rubbing elbows or footsies with royalty. I know how excited you are for them to come.

Saxy sorry the lecture wasn't what you thought it would be. I wish they gave interesting lectures around here on interesting topics.I guess that is why I am such a vorocious reader. Love to learn new things.

Lifeline are you feeling better. Hope your weekend is going well.

Binky hope your flu has improved. Is everyone coming to your house for Thanksgiving. Take it easy so you don't have a relapse.

Purple hope you are doing well.Pleasant dreams. 

Good day Judi, miss you Sharon, Jynx, McPasty, Smiley and Linky.

Going to bake a pizza for supper tonight. A little guilty pleasure. Hope to chat with everyone tomorrow.xxPurly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are right Lifeline, hahaha..I just hate saying no. But I am so tired. I'm going to go to my bed soon....


I know what you mean, there - I had to say no to having Munchkin & Miss M yesterday, due to my pain levels ATM, and it continues today - I think it might have something to do with the weather here :? :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies ...... I have finally reached my standard level of comfort, and am able to do a little more today. Tomorrow i will get the spinning wheel out & do some more practice :XD: :shock: and only do half hour stints fir a while, until i get used to the pedal movement :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good monring from bright and sunny Surrey, there was a frost overnight. All the birds are queueing up at the feeders and my blackbird is knocking on the kitchen window.
The family are coming for Sunday lunch and the gks are going to help Mr P sweep up the leaves.
How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies ...... I have finally reached my standard level of comfort, and am able to do a little more today. Tomorrow i will get the spinning wheel out & do some more practice :XD: :shock: and only do half hour stints fir a while, until i get used to the pedal movement :?


Glad you are feeling a bit better. I can remember when I learn to spin we did it to music to get the rhythm, but I dont think it was the flight of the bumbe bee!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies ...... I have finally reached my standard level of comfort, and am able to do a little more today. Tomorrow i will get the spinning wheel out & do some more practice :XD: :shock: and only do half hour stints fir a while, until i get used to the pedal movement :?
> ...


Might need to try that, something slightly relaxing, I think


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I think it was something in waltz time, but for the life of me I cant remember what. How are you today? 
Im afraid Im going tohave to go as DD has just rung to say they will be over soon and Ive got tostart getting things ready for lunch. Have a good evening. Catch you later at some point. Lots of love and hugs and thanks for all the advice. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London - and it's not too cold either!!! Judi, sorry to hear you are suffering so badly but you are such a trouper - as are all you dear ladies in pain - and I know none of you will ever let it get the better of you!!
Had a lovely Skype with DS last night, got a shopping list of bits and pieces they need when they get here!!
Off to do food shopping shortly then have the gks this afternoon and overnight as their daddy has some lecturing work tomorrow so can't take them to school. Have a good day and hope to catch you later!! Lotsa love!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It would have to be music with a flowing rhythm, I think.

As for the advice, that is ok ..... I only hope it was useful for you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London - and it's not too cold either!!! Judi, sorry to hear you are suffering so badly but you are such a trouper - as are all you dear ladies in pain - and I know none of you will ever let it get the better of you!!
> Had a lovely Skype with DS last night, got a shopping list of bits and pieces they need when they get here!!
> Off to do food shopping shortly then have the gks this afternoon and overnight as their daddy has some lecturing work tomorrow so can't take them to school. Have a good day and hope to catch you later!! Lotsa love!! xxx


Ooooohhhhhh ...... You must nearly be vibrating out of your skin, with excitement, it isn't long now before they arrive.

I am signing off now .... Hopefully catch someone tomorrow xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls I;'ve justr made it on here with 10mins to go until noon!. Don't care, I had a lovely sleep. I was told it was frosty today hahaha. Judi how is your pain today??


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are going to see boys this afternoon....about 2 ish....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Goodmorning. I think by Sunday I should be feeling back to my old self...not sure about the rude health that Londy mentioned
> 
> Glad you are taking it easy and not getting up too early


Have you felt like doing much knitting. I made a fairy last night - pipe cleaner - paper ball and bits of lace.[/quote]

Well! Here I am! I found the site thanks to you sending it to me. Thanks a bunch!! I just finished the mile a minute afghan for my niece's grandchild. I'm glad it did not go to the UFO bag next I'm finishing a hat I need for the cold days here. I'm making 4 rows of different textures. Hope it does not turn out too bizarre. Old ladies in funny hats use to worry me then if I can figure the crochet patterns I'm trying head warmers for my cousin's girls. Not sure what would be comparable for a 16 year old boy. Maybe ear warmer if I find a pattern on the Internet. I also want to make booties and a bonnet for the sub shop girl who is having a baby dec. 15. Ambitious list for me. I'll try!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Jolly, You'll get those projects finished, I'm sure of it. you are sounding on top of things niw, it's lovely to hear from you. We are in our late autumn/early winter, what are you?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls I;'ve justr made it on here with 10mins to go until noon!. Don't care, I had a lovely sleep. I was told it was frosty today hahaha. Judi how is your pain today??


Hope Judi's pain is better. Mine is from walking around a big craft fair. Nice yesterday but today I pay! Do you celebrate thanksgiving in England? I'm thinking it's a US holiday? It's next Thursday here. We usually go to a restaurant so we can watch the Macy parade on tv. And shop black friday sales which means getting there midnight the night before. I do this for my son. I'd be home knitting otherwise. Then on Saturday we cook a traditional turkey dinner. Yum! This is our first without my mom so I'm hoping to get by with not too many tears. There's not much holiday spirit for me but I fake it for my son's sake. My good news is I've moved one book case and put together a big and little one and making a dent in my house project. I'm so glad to be here chatting with you. Hope all is well with you. I'm going to the movies this afternoon to see "Argo" ..it's a great movie. I need a bit more sleep so I'm going to see if I can douse back. Woke up 5 am and it's 8:30 now. I'll be a zombie by tonight if I don't get a few hours of sleep more.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from Fl. Just got up outta bed, a small sleep in this am. Seems we might all have the same idea.

Hi Polly, glad to see you busy with all your projects. Know you will get them done. You are very handy to get bookcase put together. Glad you are making head way with your household projects too. Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving. You are braver than I to go shopping on Black Friday.Just remember the good times with your Mom when cooking on Saturday. So nice to hear from you.

GS we need our beauty sleep.lol Have a great time with your family this afternoon.

Purple hope you and your family are also enjoying the day together.Hope your shoulder feels some better.

Xiang glad you are feeling some better today and can work on your spinning.

Londy have a nice relaxing day.

Just going to do a bit of laundry and then make a pasta dish to bake for supper tonight. Going to try to sew up a sweater for son, who just broke his left hand I've been told. then knit the rest of the day. Love to all the girls. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. The family came over for lunch and gs helped Mr P sweep up the leaves while LM and DD helped me get the dinner. SIL went secret Christmas shopping.
They have all gone now so it is nice and peaceful.
LM is taking me to see Peter Pan at our local theatre. GS does not want to come - he's not keen on panto, but will take Mr P bowling while we are at the theatre.
How is everyone this afternoon. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning girls I;'ve justr made it on here with 10mins to go until noon!. Don't care, I had a lovely sleep. I was told it was frosty today hahaha. Judi how is your pain today??
> ...


It's good to keep up tradition for the kids. We've just been to my son's and had a coffee. GS1 played upstairs and GS2 played downstairs and the more the merrier hahaha...It's nice just being there. Don't worry about tears for your holiday. It's a natural thing to do. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Susan, glad you had a good time at DSs. I s he excited about his new job? 
Family have been over for lunch. GS came in and said 'how are you feeling Nanna, do you have a headache? To which I replied I did not have a headache so he roared his head off and then asked 'Do you think that was loud? The aNSWER was a flying cushion - at his head! Why are boys sooooo much noisier than girls? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Susan, glad you had a good time at DSs. I s he excited about his new job?
> Family have been over for lunch. GS came in and said 'how are you feeling Nanna, do you have a headache? To which I replied I did not have a headache so he roared his head off and then asked 'Do you think that was loud? The aNSWER was a flying cushion - at his head! Why are boys sooooo much noisier than girls? xx


hahaha. GS2 is the comic in our family. He told me today that Grandad only spent £5. all day yesterday at the mototr show...hahahaha...I said maybe Grandad had paid for all their tickets and maybe he had put Diesel in the car? He said he never thought of it but dad had 3 wee's 2 in the petrol stations and one in McDonald's....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Susan, glad you had a good time at DSs. I s he excited about his new job?
> ...


And what with the price of petrol!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having a laze in my bed tonight. Last of the Summer wine is on from 7pm...I may even knit and eat chocolate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm having a laze in my bed tonight. Last of the Summer wine is on from 7pm...I may even knit and eat chocolate.


Now that sounds really good. How arwe you getting on with your new back rest?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've only used it once !!!!!!!!...I'll find a use for it don't worrry......hahahah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've only used it once !!!!!!!!...I'll find a use for it don't worrry......hahahah


Is it not comfy? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's just a bit bifg I think , nope I'll tell the truth and shame the devil. I feel old because I'm using it, but it's fine...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going now as Mr P has decided that he needs feeding - AGAIN!!!
Have a good lazy evening Susan. I;ve got the man coming to service my sewing machines at 10 tomorrow, guess I;d better get up at a reasonable time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's just a bit bifg I think , nope I'll tell the truth and shame the devil. I feel old because I'm using it, but it's fine...


But nobody can see you using it and if it's comfy then why not. Im going to knit myself a bed jacket - now who's old! xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

night night...I'm going up soon and I'll knit and use my back support....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a bit bifg I think , nope I'll tell the truth and shame the devil. I feel old because I'm using it, but it's fine...
> ...


I DO love you, you make me smile.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> night night...I'm going up soon and I'll knit and use my back support....


Good for you. Night night.Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Glad I'm good for something. Gks tell me Im very silly, but I thnk they meAN it as a compliement, anyway that's how I'm taking it. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't a Premier Inn near Worthing, but it would bump our costs up for a few nights in their hotels, even though they are cheaper than most.
> ...


on the downs it would have to be lamb or nettle soup. Or both. It ought to be hot! No, she didn't ask for questions. It was run by our local branch of the National Trust. It was two and a half hours; they didn't want a break, but the audience insisted; and they started packing up as soon as she finished. Very poor, but it only cost £2 (£1 to members)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Goodmorning. I think by Sunday I should be feeling back to my old self...not sure about the rude health that Londy mentioned
> ...


Well! Here I am! I found the site thanks to you sending it to me. Thanks a bunch!! I just finished the mile a minute afghan for my niece's grandchild. I'm glad it did not go to the UFO bag next I'm finishing a hat I need for the cold days here. I'm making 4 rows of different textures. Hope it does not turn out too bizarre. Old ladies in funny hats use to worry me then if I can figure the crochet patterns I'm trying head warmers for my cousin's girls. Not sure what would be comparable for a 16 year old boy. Maybe ear warmer if I find a pattern on the Internet. I also want to make booties and a bonnet for the sub shop girl who is having a baby dec. 15. Ambitious list for me. I'll try![/quote]

My you are a busy busy bee. I hope you are keeping well and happy as well as busy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from Fl. Just got up outta bed, a small sleep in this am. Seems we might all have the same idea.
> 
> Hi Polly, glad to see you busy with all your projects. Know you will get them done. You are very handy to get bookcase put together. Glad you are making head way with your household projects too. Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving. You are braver than I to go shopping on Black Friday.Just remember the good times with your Mom when cooking on Saturday. So nice to hear from you.
> 
> ...


I hope your son is not left handed, and that it's not too painful. How did he break his hand?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's been a lovely day today. The weather was perfect. This morning I helped run a small service at the Warbirds memorial here in Worthing. It is a beautifully planted fenced-off mound in the park near the seafront dedicated to the memory of the thousands of pigeons who gave their lives in the two wars. 32 got the Dickin medal in the second one. It's the only memorial of its kind in the country as far as I know. It has a small stream running through it from top to bottom. It is opened up once a year at my request for this ceremony on the Sunday after Remembrance. We make a 'wreath' of bird seed and lard and lay it in the centre. The Gss love it, as did their father as a child, and I as a child. It was never fenced off then.
This afternoon I watched Othello on TV - played at the Globe. I do so want to go there one day. It was an excellent performance. Tim McInnerny made a wonderfully horrible Iago. And I finished one sleeveless mitten and got well under way with the other. Done very little work. 
Total satisfaction. Life is good.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Afternoon ladies:

Just finished with lunch dinner at 4 pm in the afternoon. Made homemade Minestone soup instead of pasta dish. DH says I make the best soups ever, bless his heart. Gave some to my friends and neighbors next door as my friend is under the weather. Hope they enjoy.

Purple so happy you had a grand time with your family for lunch. I used to love to cook with my daughters and bake cookies and such.Your GKs love you lots. You are probably the fun grandma who thinks up wonderful thinga to do with them. Not that their other grandma isn't nice, but I believe you are probably more in touch with what they like to do at their ages.

GS I used to use a back rest all the time and I was only in my 30's. I like to be comfortable when I read or knit or watch tv in bed.Purple is correct, whoever will know you use a backrest unless you tell them and so what if you do, nothing age specific about it. Love you. Glad you had a grand time with your family today too. I miss my kids and grand kids. So far away.

Saxy how lovely that the pigeons have a memorial for their efforts during the war. It sounds like a lovely ceremony with wonderful memories for those who attended.My DD went to the Globe and was amazed by it.Glad your day was so satisfying. My son said he fell down some steps. haven't talked with him yet to get the details.


I am tired now. Chopped and grated, cooked and baked and did some laundry today. Am goimg to read for awhile then do some knitting. Chat with everyone tomorrow, Love Purly xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Afternoon ladies:
> 
> Purple so happy you had a grand time with your family for lunch. I used to love to cook with my daughters and bake cookies and such.Your GKs love you lots. You are probably the fun grandma who thinks up wonderful thinga to do with them. Not that their other grandma isn't nice, but I believe you are probably more in touch with what they like to do at their ages.
> 
> Thanks Pearlie, The gks other grandma is lovely and as mad as me, even if we werent linked by family she is the sort of person I would choose as a friend. Together we are an extremely bad influence on oujr grand children. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening and good night everyone. I've got a man coming in the morning so I might not make it on until later.
Hope everyone has a good day/ afternoonevening/ night. And Rebecca hope you are well enough to go to work, if not DONT!! Love and hugs to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls I;'ve justr made it on here with 10mins to go until noon!. Don't care, I had a lovely sleep. I was told it was frosty today hahaha. Judi how is your pain today??


It's manageable with the help of extra meds & my massage mattress, only doing small bits of HW, then knitting for the remainder of the day. I am hoping to have the spinning wheel out for a little bit today. I am getting lots of knitting done :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Goodmorning. I think by Sunday I should be feeling back to my old self...not sure about the rude health that Londy mentioned
> ...


Well! Here I am! I found the site thanks to you sending it to me. Thanks a bunch!! I just finished the mile a minute afghan for my niece's grandchild. I'm glad it did not go to the UFO bag next I'm finishing a hat I need for the cold days here. I'm making 4 rows of different textures. Hope it does not turn out too bizarre. Old ladies in funny hats use to worry me then if I can figure the crochet patterns I'm trying head warmers for my cousin's girls. Not sure what would be comparable for a 16 year old boy. Maybe ear warmer if I find a pattern on the Internet. I also want to make booties and a bonnet for the sub shop girl who is having a baby dec. 15. Ambitious list for me. I'll try![/quote]

Well hello JP, good to see you again. That is a real impressive list - but I have faith in you - keep those needles flying :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Susan, glad you had a good time at DSs. I s he excited about his new job?
> Family have been over for lunch. GS came in and said 'how are you feeling Nanna, do you have a headache? To which I replied I did not have a headache so he roared his head off and then asked 'Do you think that was loud? The aNSWER was a flying cushion - at his head! Why are boys sooooo much noisier than girls? xx


I suppose that is because the female (generally speaking) is more subtle in attacking, whereas the male of the species makes ferocious noises - making them sound big and dangerous - when attacking. This comes out in the play. Also the female of the species is, supposedly, the nurturer and loud noises are not synonymous with that :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've only used it once !!!!!!!!...I'll find a use for it don't worrry......hahahah


Was it not comfortable? I need to find some sort of support for me to use on my lounge - I have found it much more comfortable to knit in a semi-reclined position :-D for now, I am using a boomerang pillow & a regular pillow & it seems to work ok, for now :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's just a bit bifg I think , nope I'll tell the truth and shame the devil. I feel old because I'm using it, but it's fine...


Form another thought about it - it is helping you stay comfortable & you are able to do some knitting, while watching tv in bed - 2 very good activities :-D :-D Not age related at all :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a lovely day today. The weather was perfect. This morning I helped run a small service at the Warbirds memorial here in Worthing. It is a beautifully planted fenced-off mound in the park near the seafront dedicated to the memory of the thousands of pigeons who gave their lives in the two wars. 32 got the Dickin medal in the second one. It's the only memorial of its kind in the country as far as I know. It has a small stream running through it from top to bottom. It is opened up once a year at my request for this ceremony on the Sunday after Remembrance. We make a 'wreath' of bird seed and lard and lay it in the centre. The Gss love it, as did their father as a child, and I as a child. It was never fenced off then.
> This afternoon I watched Othello on TV - played at the Globe. I do so want to go there one day. It was an excellent performance. Tim McInnerny made a wonderfully horrible Iago. And I finished one sleeveless mitten and got well under way with the other. Done very little work.
> Total satisfaction. Life is good.


What is a sleeveless mitten?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It has been a lovely weekend with temperature of 9'C (48'F). I missed the meteorites due to cloud but it has been sunny during the day.
We had a BBQ for supper tonight. I couldn't clean the BBQ up afterwards because it was too dark. I'll have to clean it out before I put it in the garage for the winter.
The Cavalcade of Lights started last night in celebration of the Grey Cup game being played in Toronto in a couple of weeks. They had a parade of lighted up floats.
Today was the Toronto Santa Claus parade, the start of Christmas season around here. Now all the lights can be put on and the carols can start playing in the stores.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm doing my ski jacket AGAIN
1st time - too big, it went around me 1 and a half times. I couldn't read my own writing in my notebook and mistook a 1 for a 2 and put on 100 extra stitches.
2nd time - I did the calculations by hand, and was out by 2 stitches.
This time, I used a calculator!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a lovely day today. The weather was perfect. This morning I helped run a small service at the Warbirds memorial here in Worthing. It is a beautifully planted fenced-off mound in the park near the seafront dedicated to the memory of the thousands of pigeons who gave their lives in the two wars. 32 got the Dickin medal in the second one. It's the only memorial of its kind in the country as far as I know. It has a small stream running through it from top to bottom. It is opened up once a year at my request for this ceremony on the Sunday after Remembrance. We make a 'wreath' of bird seed and lard and lay it in the centre. The Gss love it, as did their father as a child, and I as a child. It was never fenced off then.
> ...


I was wondering that myself


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a lovely day today. The weather was perfect. This morning I helped run a small service at the Warbirds memorial here in Worthing. It is a beautifully planted fenced-off mound in the park near the seafront dedicated to the memory of the thousands of pigeons who gave their lives in the two wars. 32 got the Dickin medal in the second one. It's the only memorial of its kind in the country as far as I know. It has a small stream running through it from top to bottom. It is opened up once a year at my request for this ceremony on the Sunday after Remembrance. We make a 'wreath' of bird seed and lard and lay it in the centre. The Gss love it, as did their father as a child, and I as a child. It was never fenced off then.
> This afternoon I watched Othello on TV - played at the Globe. I do so want to go there one day. It was an excellent performance. Tim McInnerny made a wonderfully horrible Iago. And I finished one sleeveless mitten and got well under way with the other. Done very little work.
> Total satisfaction. Life is good.


The service for the Warbirds is wonderful. Such a thoughtful thing to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Afternoon ladies:
> 
> Just finished with lunch dinner at 4 pm in the afternoon. Made homemade Minestone soup instead of pasta dish. DH says I make the best soups ever, bless his heart. Gave some to my friends and neighbors next door as my friend is under the weather. Hope they enjoy.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your son's injury. Hope it doesn't cause him too many problems.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> HELLO, IS THERE ANYBODY THERE??????? i'M dANCING ON THE CEILING, because I'M THREE TIMES A LADY.........(swoon swoon)


Sounds like you had a wonderful time


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Princess-kitty wants to curl up on the laptop to warm up and I have knitting that is calling me, Signing off for now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone I have been shopping today with Linky and a friend of hers and I am tired but have almost everything I need for thanksgiving except maybe two things and I will get those Wednesday 

Gonna go and knit for a bit love and hugs

Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that you are all tucked in for the night, here I am.... It has been a long and busy week so i haven't spent a lotof time on computer.... Adter 2 hours of grocery shopping, I still have a few items to pick up for out Thanksgiving. This was after taking mom for hair, her groceries, her bills, cleaning out some drawers there. home, and then returning to fix garage door. Saturday was my monthly "treehouse" meeting. Mom and I had our hostess all to ourselves for a couple hours and it was very nice...

Today, (Sun.) I have done a lot of laundry, some ironing, and have finished knitting the reader's wrap, but do have to sew on the pockets. Part of my busy week has involved irritating phone calls with ins. and dentist I have an 11 AM appointment... but have no idea if the pre-approval is done... doubtful.... and don't know about the appeal on another tooth.... To go or not to go....... The cleaning lady will be coming Tues. but not until afternooon, which is not ideal for me. Wed. is mom's hair again and I will have gobs of cooking to do. 

Rachel left for Chicago at 5 AM today. I hope she has a wonderful trip before marching in parade. She will land home at 4:30 Thurs. and her mom will land at 3.... That means a late dinner for us so we'll have to play games or do something to stay awake until we all have room for sandwiches.... YUM.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy, Clever lady getting DH to try out ear tester. Mine had a meet to have his readjusted... apparently done every few months... The more they are worn, the better. My problem is that he comes home and takes them out. I really thought the TV volume would drive me out of the house tiday.

Can't wait to see your cape.. I love capes. I think they are easy to wear and keep the purse hidden... 

Xiang.... sorry you are having so much pain.... but glad you had the sense to back out of having girls.... though I know you love to do it... that would have set you back a good bit, trying to do the impossible

GS - Sounds like you had a wonderful evening out. Glad you were also sensible and told GS no on another overnight... You've been doing so well lately... and don't want to get run down by not getting your rest after a big couple of days. The new store sounds like a good deal. I try to go as little as possible but I have at least 5 big groceries within 3-4 miles.... Did you once say that your son was 30 miles away? or an I having another one of my memory lapses? Hope GS1's foot heals quickly..... He's had a bit of a foot problem lately.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rebecca, glad you finally came to your senses and stayed home. All the other ladies coverd most of the reasons but, one more..... you don't really want to be the reason andddy of your coworkers or the kids get sick because you "push through" and cgo in when you shouldn't..... Hope you are feeling up to sniff for the new school week.

PV... 3 months seems such a long time to wait to call pain clinic. I hope this is the "worse" before the "better". Maybe this is the year to cut back just a bit on all the holiday madness.... I can't believe how close.... but need to make it through Thanksgiving first.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy..... "A Star Is Born"..... Love theKiwi Princess in her Santa hat and in her brush with royalty.... Sorry you are not feeling up to par either.

Purly.... Glad your neighbors have arrived. It's great to get along so well with someone so mearby. Sorry to hear you are having a few med. problems, etc. It just seems like getting that perfect balance is near impossible.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've just discovered that I need to redo the edge on a couple of scarves. DARN.... Unfortunately, not much time for knitting between now and Thanksgiving and then not a whole lot after until I get some of Christmas under control. I will meet with Infections Disease r. the Tues. after Thanksgiving.. Probably another waste of time and money, but might get some questions answered.... Don't give it much thought if I"m not on much. I am trying to read to keep somewhat caught up.... but also tryingto stay off computer a bit... too much to do..... Ya'll slow down and take time to enjoy the holidays...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and chilly Surrey.

Ive been stood up - the sewing machine man can't make it today so he is coming next Monday. Oh well I shall just have to spend the day knitting to console myself.

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've just discovered that I need to redo the edge on a couple of scarves. DARN.... Unfortunately, not much time for knitting between now and Thanksgiving and then not a whole lot after until I get some of Christmas under control. I will meet with Infections Disease r. the Tues. after Thanksgiving.. Probably another waste of time and money, but might get some questions answered.... Don't give it much thought if I"m not on much. I am trying to read to keep somewhat caught up.... but also tryingto stay off computer a bit... too much to do..... Ya'll slow down and take time to enjoy the holidays...


Hi Jynx, Glad you are ok. It sounds like Thanksgiving is a very busy time for you. Do you do as much for Christmas? Hope you get on ok with all the appointments and insurance. Love and hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm doing my ski jacket AGAIN
> 1st time - too big, it went around me 1 and a half times. I couldn't read my own writing in my notebook and mistook a 1 for a 2 and put on 100 extra stitches.
> 2nd time - I did the calculations by hand, and was out by 2 stitches.
> This time, I used a calculator!


Hi Nitzi,
I like the look of your jacket. Hope you can get it to work out ok.

I am still doing my surprise jacket and think I might cut the front a bit short and do a crochet edge to it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I have been shopping today with Linky and a friend of hers and I am tired but have almost everything I need for thanksgiving except maybe two things and I will get those Wednesday
> 
> Gonna go and knit for a bit love and hugs
> 
> Binky


Glad you've got most of your shopping done, do you get to relax after Thanksgiving?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning all, and purple!. My back is back to normal after all that walking and I'm ready here with the intetion of going out to xmas lunch with the S and B'es!.. It's so windy, it's blowing a gale. The friend I knit a cardigan for doesn't walk well at all and she has to make it to the bus stop in all this wind. I've phoned and offered to get her and walk with her, but she assures me she'll be fine. She's well in her 80's you know. You never know what to do for the best.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a lovely day today. The weather was perfect. This morning I helped run a small service at the Warbirds memorial here in Worthing. It is a beautifully planted fenced-off mound in the park near the seafront dedicated to the memory of the thousands of pigeons who gave their lives in the two wars. 32 got the Dickin medal in the second one. It's the only memorial of its kind in the country as far as I know. It has a small stream running through it from top to bottom. It is opened up once a year at my request for this ceremony on the Sunday after Remembrance. We make a 'wreath' of bird seed and lard and lay it in the centre. The Gss love it, as did their father as a child, and I as a child. It was never fenced off then.
> ...


I think saxy may have meant 'fingerless' mitten but I may be wrong!! :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Knowing our Saxy, she COULD mean sleeveless. hahaha morning londi xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Susan and Londy. Susan glad your have recovered. Londy I will ring you this afternoon - are you in?

I got a lovely book from the library on freeform knitting and crochet - its brilliant and Ive got some ideas of using up all the scraps of knitting I have lying around. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It has been a lovely weekend with temperature of 9'C (48'F). I missed the meteorites due to cloud but it has been sunny during the day.
> We had a BBQ for supper tonight. I couldn't clean the BBQ up afterwards because it was too dark. I'll have to clean it out before I put it in the garage for the winter.
> The Cavalcade of Lights started last night in celebration of the Grey Cup game being played in Toronto in a couple of weeks. They had a parade of lighted up floats.
> Today was the Toronto Santa Claus parade, the start of Christmas season around here. Now all the lights can be put on and the carols can start playing in the stores.


Oh my, that's much too early to start with the carols, although they have been playing Christmas songs, not necessarily carols, in our shops for a couple of weeks now! How great you could have a BBQ so late in the year, glad the weather has been good enough for that - and off course, the BBq would keep you warm too! Don't envy you the task of cleaning it!! :lol: :evil:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Knowing our Saxy, she COULD mean sleeveless. hahaha morning londi xxxx


Most of my fingerless mitts are sleeveless, except those that go up my arm!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm doing my ski jacket AGAIN
> 1st time - too big, it went around me 1 and a half times. I couldn't read my own writing in my notebook and mistook a 1 for a 2 and put on 100 extra stitches.
> 2nd time - I did the calculations by hand, and was out by 2 stitches.
> This time, I used a calculator!


That's looking really lovely Nitzy, well done for your tenacity and patience!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Susan and Londy. Susan glad your have recovered. Londy I will ring you this afternoon - are you in?
> 
> I got a lovely book from the library on freeform knitting and crochet - its brilliant and Ive got some ideas of using up all the scraps of knitting I have lying around. xxxx


I should be in by 4 if that's OK..We have lunch booked 12 miles away for 1pm......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It has been a lovely weekend with temperature of 9'C (48'F). I missed the meteorites due to cloud but it has been sunny during the day.
> ...


GS has learnt several carols to play on the piano so we are going to have a recital at Christmas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Susan and Londy. Susan glad your have recovered. Londy I will ring you this afternoon - are you in?
> ...


That's fine, after 4 then. Shouldn't have read the book on freeform cos I think I'm going to alter the edges of the ASJ


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nitz...forgive me I have seen your knitting and thought it was lovely, but forgot to say anything.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Susan and Londy. Susan glad your have recovered. Londy I will ring you this afternoon - are you in?
> ...


Oh poo you're not Londy!!!!! But I love you anyway!!!xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy are you in this afternoon. I just saw Susan'es message and she confused me. (Its not hard to do that) I will ring YOU, not Susan although I could ring Susan although she's be out but I could talk to her DH!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that you are all tucked in for the night, here I am.... It has been a long and busy week so i haven't spent a lotof time on computer.... Adter 2 hours of grocery shopping, I still have a few items to pick up for out Thanksgiving. This was after taking mom for hair, her groceries, her bills, cleaning out some drawers there. home, and then returning to fix garage door. Saturday was my monthly "treehouse" meeting. Mom and I had our hostess all to ourselves for a couple hours and it was very nice...
> 
> Today, (Sun.) I have done a lot of laundry, some ironing, and have finished knitting the reader's wrap, but do have to sew on the pockets. Part of my busy week has involved irritating phone calls with ins. and dentist I have an 11 AM appointment... but have no idea if the pre-approval is done... doubtful.... and don't know about the appeal on another tooth.... To go or not to go....... The cleaning lady will be coming Tues. but not until afternooon, which is not ideal for me. Wed. is mom's hair again and I will have gobs of cooking to do.
> 
> Rachel left for Chicago at 5 AM today. I hope she has a wonderful trip before marching in parade. She will land home at 4:30 Thurs. and her mom will land at 3.... That means a late dinner for us so we'll have to play games or do something to stay awake until we all have room for sandwiches.... YUM.


One of these days, I'm gonna come over and see all the Thanksgiving stuff! I did find myself in Oklahoma in late October 2001, just after 9/11 actually, and the decorations for Autumn and Thanksgiving and even Christmas were stunning. A lot of the ladies had made beautiful Autumn table centres and had decorations on the front porch - I love it!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I start again?????????????? Is anybody ringing me at 4????? or are they not??????? hahahaha/////////I'm lost now


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can I start again?????????????? Is anybody ringing me at 4????? or are they not??????? hahahaha/////////I'm lost now


I shall ring you at 4 if you want to come and meet up on Thursday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG......I would love to hahahaha....I WILL come next year sometime for a couple of days, Where are you going this time? I'm at the craft fayre at harrogate on Friday....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Londy are you in this afternoon. I just saw Susan'es message and she confused me. (Its not hard to do that) I will ring YOU, not Susan although I could ring Susan although she's be out but I could talk to her DH!


Well you can ring Susan as well if you like, I don't mind, :lol: ! Yes, I should be in this afternoon and hope you don't mind me saying but Noel is on at 4 so if you could make it before that, that would be so nice!Hehehehe!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning all, and purple!. My back is back to normal after all that walking and I'm ready here with the intetion of going out to xmas lunch with the S and B'es!.. It's so windy, it's blowing a gale. The friend I knit a cardigan for doesn't walk well at all and she has to make it to the bus stop in all this wind. I've phoned and offered to get her and walk with her, but she assures me she'll be fine. She's well in her 80's you know. You never know what to do for the best.


Good morning Susan, hope you enjoy your lunch and it's not too windy (avoid the sprouts and parsnips!!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Londy are you in this afternoon. I just saw Susan'es message and she confused me. (Its not hard to do that) I will ring YOU, not Susan although I could ring Susan although she's be out but I could talk to her DH!
> ...


Bon Noel! Shall ring you after lunch. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, and purple!. My back is back to normal after all that walking and I'm ready here with the intetion of going out to xmas lunch with the S and B'es!.. It's so windy, it's blowing a gale. The friend I knit a cardigan for doesn't walk well at all and she has to make it to the bus stop in all this wind. I've phoned and offered to get her and walk with her, but she assures me she'll be fine. She's well in her 80's you know. You never know what to do for the best.
> ...


I'm partial to a sprout and I am dancing tonight.....There used to be an old man danced called Martin. He was well in his 80's bless him and he farted all night!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG......I would love to hahahaha....I WILL come next year sometime for a couple of days, Where are you going this time? I'm at the craft fayre at harrogate on Friday....


We could come and join you on Friday. We are going to have a wander and sort out how we are going to do this workshop on the surprise jacket.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I HATE SPROUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > OMG......I would love to hahahaha....I WILL come next year sometime for a couple of days, Where are you going this time? I'm at the craft fayre at harrogate on Friday....
> ...


ps Of course you can come for a few days (or longer) next year. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Susan and Londy. Susan glad your have recovered. Londy I will ring you this afternoon - are you in?
> 
> I got a lovely book from the library on freeform knitting and crochet - its brilliant and Ive got some ideas of using up all the scraps of knitting I have lying around. xxxx


Oooh, that sounds interesting!! I am thinking of doing some 'Magic Ball' knitting, where you tie bits of all your odds and ends together and just keep knitting! Don't know what I'll knit though! By the way, I have a confession.....I sold the lace yarn I got at the exhibition on e-bay, no profit but broke even. It wasn't for me, I haven't the patience!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Lovely!!! Sorry you were stood up, I would never do that to you!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going now as I have to ring the theatre and get tickets for LM and me to go and see Peter Pan. Have a good day you two. Speak later Londy. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Susan and Londy. Susan glad your have recovered. Londy I will ring you this afternoon - are you in?
> ...


Fair enough, you should be happy with what you are knitting with. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK gals, I'm off for a bit of Zumba now, speak to you later, Mrs P and catch you later Mrs S xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I'm off too......Love you xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly chilly, but sunny Fl. Just put my Turkey breast in the refrig and hope is defrosts for Thanksgiving. Everyone sounds very busy with all the various activities you enjoy.

GS have a fun Christmas luncheon with the girls from S and B. 

Purple sorry you were stood up. Hope you, Londy and GS have fun at the fair on Friday. Here in the states Friday after Thanksgiving is called Black Friday, as all the big stores open very early and have special sales to draw customers in. Some folks are already showing up with chairs and sleeping bags awaiting to be the first thru the doors when the stores open. Silly folks.

Londy I know you and Purple will have the jacket for your class all figured out by Feb. Can't wait to see what you change about the edging.Don't blame you for getting rid of the lace stuff. If not happy with it, why waste your valuable time. Have fun at Zumba.

Jynx good to hear from you dear. Sounds as if you are very busy. Hopefully some in the family can help you cook that big turkey and help prepare the dishes to go with it.Hope your holiday is fun filled with little stress. I don't do big gatherings anymore.

Binky glad you got almost everything you need for Thanksgiving dinner. I too am going to pick up a few last minute items and then I am done. Going to fix alot of foods and Bake on Wednesday so not too much to do on big day. Enjoy time with your family.

Nitzi your sweater is gorgeous. They say the third time is the charm, so hopefully everything with the calculations will work out well thia time.

Saxy yes what is a sleeveless mitten?? Have a good day dear.

Heard from son this morning and he told me he fell down some stairs coming out of a restaurant. Was talking with a friend and did not notice someone had left a bottle on the step and of course he found it. Goes to doctor on Wed for permanent cast, hopes no pins are needed. Broke hand in 3 places.Very concerned.

Well off to get the day under way. Love to all you lovely ladies. Purly xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Susan, glad you had a good time at DSs. I s he excited about his new job?
> Family have been over for lunch. GS came in and said 'how are you feeling Nanna, do you have a headache? To which I replied I did not have a headache so he roared his head off and then asked 'Do you think that was loud? The aNSWER was a flying cushion - at his head! Why are boys sooooo much noisier than girls? xx


I hope your shoulder is doing well. I hope some day I'll be called Nanna. Not happening soon tho. The good thing about boys is they do not have a high pitch scream like girls and they are so matter of fact about things.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to tell you about my Christmas lunch weather you want to know or not!!!We got the bus from down the road and it's blowing a gale. There was 3 of us. One in her 80's. The bus driver was horrendous!!!!. Slam on the brakes, 60 miles an hour, you know the type. Well, when I get off a bus I always say "Thankyou" to the driver.Well, today when he screeched to a halt at the stop we wanted to be off at I spoke to him. said "I'd like to say this has been a pleasure but it hasn't been" He smiled and then realised what I'd said. There was a little old lady wanting to be on with a wheelchair and he wouldn't put her on as he said there was no room. All he needed to have done was ask them to move along the bus.

Anyway the wind got windier and we had our dinner and it wasn't as good as last year. The yorkshire pudding was as flat as a mouse mat. I'm NOT exageratting. I did enjoy the Xmas pudding though. Our leader has booked us in again next month.....

I decided I wasn't bussing home. I phoned for DH and I offered 3 ladies in their 80's a lift home in the car. They are wonderful old ladies and I love them to bits, but by God they were hard work. hahaha...One had a stick, one should have had a stick but won't have one and the oldest which is nearly 90 was looking after them. 

It took me 20 mins to get them from one room to the other and get their coats on then the youngest (86) decided she needed the toilet again. Never mind. We had the road of traffic waiting while I got them in the car, and we made it home safe and sound.....

I'm worn out!!! I'm going dancing tonight, because tummy is good and when that's good I don't have that lapping of life out of me. I won't dance as I used to, but some is better than none....

what have you all been up to.?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

hi girls, not been on latly, just felt to down, to much bad news and to many funerals, but finally had some good news today, DS has been asked to try out for the England Lacrosse team, he dosnt think he is good enough for the team but he is hoping for the reserves,hope everyone is ok and doing fine, love and hugs shand


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

what wonderful news for you Shand. Don't worry about not coming on too much. We all understand you and you don't need to have a excuse not to come on here. You just keep coming back to us when you want to. I hope you are looking after yourself aswell though?????


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

saw the jacket that Judi did and thought it was wonderfull, and loved the baby cardi that londy did, I am working on topsfor thechildren for Christmas at the moment, just doing the fireside jacket for DD and finished a top like Sharons from Susans pattern in pink fleck which has come out very nice,


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Im fine thanks Gsusan, am having phisio at the moment for my spondelitus which hurts like hell when she is doing it but it is getting better every week


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You know what they say...No pain no gain...and that's a load of rubbish as well.!!!!How is DH?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You know what they say...No pain no gain...and that's a load of rubbish as well.!!!!How is DH?


Grizzle is just fine, he just keeps going on and doing what he want as though he hasnt a care in the world being forgetfull seems tobe good for him he dosnt worry about anything, and as long as I tell him what we are doing that day in the mornings he is fine , I just hope I dont get forgetful as well or we will be up the creek


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahahha...You wouldn't be worrying about it though hahahaha...You have the right attitude bonny lass....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My DH is standing making himself a tuna jacket potato!!!!!
He looks so clumsy blesss him. I've had my lunch...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to tell you about my Christmas lunch weather you want to know or not!!!We got the bus from down the road and it's blowing a gale. There was 3 of us. One in her 80's. The bus driver was horrendous!!!!. Slam on the brakes, 60 miles an hour, you know the type. Well, when I get off a bus I always say "Thankyou" to the driver.Well, today when he screeched to a halt at the stop we wanted to be off at I spoke to him. said "I'd like to say this has been a pleasure but it hasn't been" He smiled and then realised what I'd said. There was a little old lady wanting to be on with a wheelchair and he wouldn't put her on as he said there was no room. All he needed to have done was ask them to move along the bus.
> 
> Anyway the wind got windier and we had our dinner and it wasn't as good as last year. The yorkshire pudding was as flat as a mouse mat. I'm NOT exageratting. I did enjoy the Xmas pudding though. Our leader has booked us in again next month.....
> 
> ...


Oh Suasan, you should be writing books, you do make me laugh!! You must feel like a real spring chicken after todays events!! Enjoy your dancing and give thatnks that your not over 80 yet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from dark Surrey. Mind you its been dark for ages, I do not like dark evenings, but I have the log fire going and my knitting on my lap so I am a happy bunny.

Susan sounds like your lunch was 'eventful' Enjoy your dancing tonight. I was going to ring you but I was covered in hazelnut icing and cursing at these silicone bun tins - you know the one I got in Lakeland in Edinburgh. Well IMHO they are rubbish for cakes as most of the cake stays in them and does not pop out. Anyway have camoflauged them in hazelnut iciing and hope the coven wont notice when they come tomorrow morning. How is everyone this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> hi girls, not been on latly, just felt to down, to much bad news and to many funerals, but finally had some good news today, DS has been asked to try out for the England Lacrosse team, he dosnt think he is good enough for the team but he is hoping for the reserves,hope everyone is ok and doing fine, love and hugs shand


Hi Shand, Nice to see you here. Well done to DS for the England lacrosse team. My DD used to play it at school. Hugs to Grizzle. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon Purple, the weather's terrible here. DH used his little head today and hung the washing out!!!!!I'm so proud of him!. what's wrong with those things you got...Was it the green thing?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon Purple, the weather's terrible here. DH used his little head today and hung the washing out!!!!!I'm so proud of him!. what's wrong with those things you got...Was it the green thing?


Yes it was the green thing. I am obviously doing something wrong but the cupcakes just didn't want to come outl Perhaps I should not have oiled them first. Any way I'm going to try and make some little creme caramels in it and see what a mess I can make of those!
Perhaps DH is trying to get into your good books. Give him a hug from me. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't see as you should grease them, I've always shyed away from them because I would probably have trouble with them...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can't see as you should grease them, I've always shyed away from them because I would probably have trouble with them...


Yes I'm much happier with my tins, but I have got some little paper cases that will fit in the silicoe tray so I'll use them next time.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

when I used the silicon trays in the oven I usually spray them first with backing spray then they come out fine


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> when I used the silicon trays in the oven I usually spray them first with backing spray then they come out fine


I think you'll have to come and give me alesson. What is backing spray? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > when I used the silicon trays in the oven I usually spray them first with backing spray then they come out fine
> ...


I could come with her for the journey and help you taste them...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got the little snowmen cake cases but DIL is having them....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Ooh that would be nice. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got the little snowmen cake cases but DIL is having them....


Sounds like fun. xx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > when I used the silicon trays in the oven I usually spray them first with backing spray then they come out fine
> ...


I cant remember what it is called as I havent got any at the moment its on the shopping list but I just get it from asda but I expect all supermarkets sell it , it is an airasol with backing spray in it I will get some when I go shopping next time and let you know what it is called


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Thanks for that, I will have a look out when I go shopping. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Is it not flora spay?????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going now girls as Mr P wants feeding, this is getting to be a habit! Catch you later girls. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off too to get ready for dancing....It's an awful evening weather wise...have a good night....xx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

I cant remember what it is called as I havent got any at the moment its on the shopping list but I just get it from asda but I expect all supermarkets sell it , it is an airasol with backing spray in it I will get some when I go shopping next time and let you know what it is called[/quote]

Is it not flora spay?????[/quote]

thats it well done Susan, its called flora spray


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've never used it...Is it any good?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> I cant remember what it is called as I havent got any at the moment its on the shopping list but I just get it from asda but I expect all supermarkets sell it , it is an airasol with backing spray in it I will get some when I go shopping next time and let you know what it is called


Is it not flora spay?????[/quote]

thats it well done Susan, its called flora spray[/quote]

Thanks, I'll put it on my list. Bye for now. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Got to go dancing now...See you all tomorrow. have a good night all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a lovely day today. The weather was perfect. This morning I helped run a small service at the Warbirds memorial here in Worthing. It is a beautifully planted fenced-off mound in the park near the seafront dedicated to the memory of the thousands of pigeons who gave their lives in the two wars. 32 got the Dickin medal in the second one. It's the only memorial of its kind in the country as far as I know. It has a small stream running through it from top to bottom. It is opened up once a year at my request for this ceremony on the Sunday after Remembrance. We make a 'wreath' of bird seed and lard and lay it in the centre. The Gss love it, as did their father as a child, and I as a child. It was never fenced off then.
> ...


absolutely nonsense. Was I drunk? I meant fingerless gloves!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

one veryhappy grizzle is fast asleep in front of the fire, he has scampi and chips with mushy peas and 2 large slicws of choc fudge cake for his tea, now he is digestin as he puts it which means he snores for an hour or two then he wakes up and says are we having coffee, with of course another slice of cake


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Knowing our Saxy, she COULD mean sleeveless. hahaha morning londi xxxx


it's a sleeveless cape!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> hi girls, not been on latly, just felt to down, to much bad news and to many funerals, but finally had some good news today, DS has been asked to try out for the England Lacrosse team, he dosnt think he is good enough for the team but he is hoping for the reserves,hope everyone is ok and doing fine, love and hugs shand


Shand that is wonderful news. Of course he's good enough, even if they don't think so! Sorry you have been so down. We would have phoned if we had known. Don't ever sulk in the corner with us - come out fighting!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > when I used the silicon trays in the oven I usually spray them first with backing spray then they come out fine
> ...


I was going to ask that. I liked the look of the tins and am disappointed that they need greasing. I thought that was the whole idea - that they come out easily.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going now girls as Mr P wants feeding, this is getting to be a habit! Catch you later girls. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


you really shouldn't encourage these sorts of habit you know. It'll only get worse.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> one veryhappy grizzle is fast asleep in front of the fire, he has scampi and chips with mushy peas and 2 large slicws of choc fudge cake for his tea, now he is digestin as he puts it which means he snores for an hour or two then he wakes up and says are we having coffee, with of course another slice of cake


At least he sounds happy. Now we have to keep you cheerful. We love our Shand and don't like her to be unhappy.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Shand that is wonderful news. Of course he's good enough, even if they don't think so! Sorry you have been so down. We would have phoned if we had known. Don't ever sulk in the corner with us - come out fighting![/quote]

We have been to 3 funerals in the last 2 weeks, one family and two close friends and it knoks you back a bit and makes you feel old, I sometimes wish I could forget and just live in the day as grizzle dose


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


I think they they are suposed to be non stick but I spray mine because I allways spray my tins, habit I think


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> Shand that is wonderful news. Of course he's good enough, even if they don't think so! Sorry you have been so down. We would have phoned if we had known. Don't ever sulk in the corner with us - come out fighting!


We have been to 3 funerals in the last 2 weeks, one family and two close friends and it knoks you back a bit and makes you feel old, I sometimes wish I could forget and just live in the day as grizzle dose[/quote]

That was us back in JUne, so I know exactly how you feel. Weird how things always come at once.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - I do WAY more at Christmas than Thanksgiving.. Well, not the actual day, just getting ready is a major chore.... Those silicone cake things, haven't used them myself but just saw the cutest think on the individual ones. A gal in Alaska had turned the yellow one with scallops around the edge.... into a stuffed and beaded pincushion... If you end up hating yours, could you cut them apart with a a pinking shear or some such and turn them into little gifts?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Shand... Please let us know how DS does with the Lacrosse... How exciting... I know the feeling of being down. Seems like it has been foever since I have had several "Good" days in a row... but you know this group always tries to give you a boost...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly - hate to hear about son's hand..... Bad, not matter what, but I hope not his dominant hand..... I've just managed to cut the tip of one of my fingers this morning and it is amazing all the things you can't do one-handed....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This computer is being slower than molasses and I've just cleaned it... I know I have too many things stored on it.... but can't deal with it now. Guess I'll hit the yard for a half hour before tryingto cram things back into two closets I dumpted yesterday. I must say, tossed my sock drawer this morning and it is not lovely.... too many socks, but orderly for a day.

Did not get to go to dentist.... too many different versions from too many differernt people. One says I need to do written appeal, another says no, the office says they will follow-u[ and call back.... NONE of that has happened... I'll go the 3rd of Dec. even if I have to pay it all.... just would rather have it sorted correctly. Hate signing blank checks.....

Just found out Rachel will be televised at 8:58 Thurs morn. so nice they do that so I am not glued to TV for the full 3 hours of the parade.... way too much cooking going on that morning.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan... The bus may be free... but what a hassle for the elderly. I don't think my mom could step high enough to get in. We must all be wimps here.... I'd be taking the car regardless... no standing in a gale or rain for this delicate flower..... (Hope you didn't choke laughing at that...I was kidding!)

OK - off to accomplish something, even if it's wrong...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all. Just popping in before going to bed. I have been to work today and felt soooo much better than I did last week. I am so glad I took time off to feel better (not so sure my colleagues feel the same way, but that's tuff). Tired now and so off to bed. Chat soon. xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gs hope you are having fun out dancing tonight. How lovely of you and DH to give the dear ladies a ride home. I don't know that I would have been as nice to driver as you were. I hope someone does to him in his 80's as he is doing to these ladies.

Shand sorry you have been down, but happy to hear your DH is doing well. Hopefully things will brighten in the near future.

Londy I agree with you. GS needs to write a book. It will be a best seller.

Jynx I will try to watch tv Thursday morning to see your DGD in the parade. Probably won't be able to pick her out of the crowd though, but I'll watch none the less.

Lifeline glad work went well for you and that you are feeling much improved.

Hope everyone is having a nice evening/day Purlyxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly.... Rachel will be with the drill team from Plano, TX... The Golden Girls. I know there is no way you can pick her out and I don't even know if they are doing a routine for the cameras but she is the tallest on the team... will be dead center if they do a performance and has long dark blonde/brown hair. Well, not the right picutre. Computer is being a bear. Her hair will be down and curled and I wanted to do one in uniform..... but can't get there from here right now..... Also have no idea how to make it smaller. Anyhow.... They went to Navy Pier and Aquarium yesterday. Wish we could show her all our old hangouts.... DH used to take lunch break on the pier all the time when in art school..... Another trip... just glad their weather is holding.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. Just popping in before going to bed. I have been to work today and felt soooo much better than I did last week. I am so glad I took time off to feel better (not so sure my colleagues feel the same way, but that's tuff). Tired now and so off to bed. Chat soon. xxxx


That's my girl!! See, the world didn't end and you feel better now!! Mind you, I was a devil for not going off sick, I would have rather saved my 'sick' days for when I wanted to do something interesting! My DH, a horse-racing man, actually asked his boss if he would rather be warned a couple of days in advance of when he was going off sick to go racing, or let it come as a surprise on the morning!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - I do WAY more at Christmas than Thanksgiving.. Well, not the actual day, just getting ready is a major chore.... Those silicone cake things, haven't used them myself but just saw the cutest think on the individual ones. A gal in Alaska had turned the yellow one with scallops around the edge.... into a stuffed and beaded pincushion... If you end up hating yours, could you cut them apart with a a pinking shear or some such and turn them into little gifts?


Hi Jynx, I've got some paper cupcake cases that I can use in them, so I'll try that next time.
I hope you are not going to knock yourself out getting ready for Christmas. The family all does their bit and we keep it all very laid back and just enjoy spending some time together.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - Just saw this out on the forum.... 

An old Woman was asked, "At your ripe age, what would you prefer to get - Parkinsons or Alzheimers?"
The wise one answered, "Definitely Parkinsons - Better to spill half my wine than to forget where I keep the bottle..!" 

I'm going to go check wine location to see if I'm stilll OK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. Just popping in before going to bed. I have been to work today and felt soooo much better than I did last week. I am so glad I took time off to feel better (not so sure my colleagues feel the same way, but that's tuff). Tired now and so off to bed. Chat soon. xxxx


Glad you are feeling better. Just dont go overdoing it now. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I've spent the evening undoing about 3 inches of my surprise jacket as I am going to change the style a bit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - Just saw this out on the forum....
> 
> An old Woman was asked, "At your ripe age, what would you prefer to get - Parkinsons or Alzheimers?"
> The wise one answered, "Definitely Parkinsons - Better to spill half my wine than to forget where I keep the bottle..!"
> ...


Nice one, I always keep the bottle in the same place! How are you now? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Maybe that's where I went wrong perhaps I shouldn't have greased it. :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm really feeling much better... Other than I nicked my finger on a broken china cup today and am having trouble DOING anything.... I had to cancel dentist rhis AM, since they don't have their act together with insurance co.... and don't see infectious disease SDr. till after Thanksgiving.

We have a wonderful Christmas and share the different meals and prep... It is all the decorating and shopping that cause the stress... DH is just no real help at all other than putting tree up... forget the decorating.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I shall go and try and wind this tangled knot of wool that I have just ripped. Night night everyone. Coven meeting here tomorrow so I may or may not be on in the morning, all depending on what time I get up. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm really feeling much better... Other than I nicked my finger on a broken china cup today and am having trouble DOING anything.... I had to cancel dentist rhis AM, since they don't have their act together with insurance co.... and don't see infectious disease SDr. till after Thanksgiving.
> 
> We have a wonderful Christmas and share the different meals and prep... It is all the decorating and shopping that cause the stress... DH is just no real help at all other than putting tree up... forget the decorating.


I have the gks coming to help decorate the tree and I do the shoppng a bit at a time as I cant bear last minute rushes. Going to get my Christmas cake and pudding made next week and I prepare a lot of stuff before hand and put it in the freezer.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted to post this pic


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I did think that you might have meant that, but just had to check :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Nitzi - your jumper is looking good, don't give up on it :-D 

Susan - you do have some times, don't you ..... You should write a book about all of your escapades, I think it would be a good seller :lol: 

Shand - congrats to your son, and so sorry for the sad times you have had xoxo

Binka - your teapot is beautiful xoxo

I have forgotten everything else that I have read, so I hope everyone else is well xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to post this pic


I posted this as a drive by and didn't get to label it Mom's teapot and I am finished yay!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly chilly, but sunny Fl. Just put my Turkey breast in the refrig and hope is defrosts for Thanksgiving. Everyone sounds very busy with all the various activities you enjoy.
> 
> GS have a fun Christmas luncheon with the girls from S and B.
> 
> ...


Purly I will bake some on Weds. too in hopes to not have so much to do Thursday just wish there still wasn't so much housework to do, I have been working on it but I have kids that just plop things down and that is where it will lay until I move it or tell them to it is crazy they are teenagers and should realize the work we have been putting into getting things straightened up and help keep it that way!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to tell you about my Christmas lunch weather you want to know or not!!!We got the bus from down the road and it's blowing a gale. There was 3 of us. One in her 80's. The bus driver was horrendous!!!!. Slam on the brakes, 60 miles an hour, you know the type. Well, when I get off a bus I always say "Thankyou" to the driver.Well, today when he screeched to a halt at the stop we wanted to be off at I spoke to him. said "I'd like to say this has been a pleasure but it hasn't been" He smiled and then realised what I'd said. There was a little old lady wanting to be on with a wheelchair and he wouldn't put her on as he said there was no room. All he needed to have done was ask them to move along the bus.
> 
> Anyway the wind got windier and we had our dinner and it wasn't as good as last year. The yorkshire pudding was as flat as a mouse mat. I'm NOT exageratting. I did enjoy the Xmas pudding though. Our leader has booked us in again next month.....
> 
> ...


I've always known you are a kind person. Not meaning to embarrass you but you were so nice to the ladies. What kind of dancing do you do? Where do you dance. We use to have places but they are gone here.

I just finished a hat that is so old lady looking! I'm disappointed because I thought it would be grand. Time to rip it out and start again. I found a better pattern so I'm hopeful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Well I shall go and try and wind this tangled knot of wool that I have just ripped. Night night everyone. Coven meeting here tomorrow so I may or may not be on in the morning, all depending on what time I get up. Love and hugs xxx


Is there any way to avoid 7 years bad luck if you break a mirror? I'm concerned for my friend who broke hers.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Well I shall go and try and wind this tangled knot of wool that I have just ripped. Night night everyone. Coven meeting here tomorrow so I may or may not be on in the morning, all depending on what time I get up. Love and hugs xxx
> ...


Just be extra careful 
:-D :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to post this pic


Lisa, Your teapot is gorgeous, you do such beautiful embroidery. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Well I shall go and try and wind this tangled knot of wool that I have just ripped. Night night everyone. Coven meeting here tomorrow so I may or may not be on in the morning, all depending on what time I get up. Love and hugs xxx
> ...


Don't believe in superstitions :thumbup: And anyway you make your own luck. Your friend will be fine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goog morning everyone. Hw are you all today? I'm just popping in as I should tidy up before little trasure comes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goog morning everyone. Hw are you all today? I'm just popping in as I should tidy up before little trasure comes.


Morning Susan, Im fine, got the girls coming this morning. Did you sleep well? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to post this pic


Once again, really beautiful work. xx :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Well I shall go and try and wind this tangled knot of wool that I have just ripped. Night night everyone. Coven meeting here tomorrow so I may or may not be on in the morning, all depending on what time I get up. Love and hugs xxx
> ...


Just tignore it!!!!!...It's a silly saying.... :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off now as I too must tidy up before the girls arrive. Catch you later. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello and bye bye Purple. You enjoy your covern. Mines this afternoon at over 60's. The balloon will go up today over the xmas dinner...I can't miss that hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello and bye bye Purple. You enjoy your covern. Mines this afternoon at over 60's. The balloon will go up today over the xmas dinner...I can't miss that hahahaha


Oooh have fun and don't cause any trouble :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and bye bye Purple. You enjoy your covern. Mines this afternoon at over 60's. The balloon will go up today over the xmas dinner...I can't miss that hahahaha
> ...


Looks like I missed Purple :-( , are you still on here, Susan? No ..... Looks like I missed you, also :-(

I am feeling much better now, and have been able to do a little more. Have also been able to do some spinning ............ AND *I HAVE SPUN MY VERY FIRST TINY PIECE OF MERINO ROVING * - it is not the finest piece of spinning I have ever seen, but with practice .... I will get better. As for my first spinning results, I will be a using it too make something with an interesting texture :-D :lol: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and I'm just saying hello before I head to work.
I've got the sniffles. Not surprised as everyone in the cubicles around me is sneezing, so I'm going to work as they are all sick anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to post this pic


Your teapot is lovely. I'd love a real one just like that. I've collected a few.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just watched a re-creation of the Mud Bowl. Imagine American-style football (although it was the Canadian Football League - American-style with more rules) in two feet of mud. By the time the game ended, you couldn't tell one team from the other. And the ball became as slippery as a greased pig.  All leading up to the Grey Cup Bowl next Sunday. They are predicting snow. They play regardless of the weather. We've had the Ice Bowl, the Fog Bowl, the Mud Bowl and the Snow Bowl.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have some of that silicon stuff. I don't spray it. Just use paper cups. The only time it sticks is when I overfill and it expands onto the silicon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

To my American buddies, don't get too involved in making the perfect Thanksgiving. Some of our most memorable ones are the ones where things went wrong! The most important part is being and sharing with family and friends. After all, that is what we are thankful for.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Have to go sniffle my way to work now.
Bye


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan once again i love reading your stories !! There is never a dull moment  

I agree with the others , if you put them all in a book it would stay on the best sellers list forever !!!  

Just popped in to say hello , trying to stay a busy bee , even though Binky is doing most of the cooking again this year for Thanksgiving i still have to cook a few things and get things ready to cook for FIL .

 but i guarantee i am doing it more laid back and slow this year lol !  

Lots of Love everyone !! Talk to you again soon .
XOXOX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've never stopped all morning. It's laughable really. When my friend comes to help me on a tuesday DH goes and sits in the caravan on the drive. He puts the central heating on and the TV....The thoughts of helping never cross his mind....Then when my friend goes I knock on the van window and tell him he can come home...Now this has given me an idea, I'm slow to latch on sometimes. I could do this a couple more times a week and when he's gone in the van I could put my feet up and knit... haha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan... The bus may be free... but what a hassle for the elderly. I don't think my mom could step high enough to get in. We must all be wimps here.... I'd be taking the car regardless... no standing in a gale or rain for this delicate flower..... (Hope you didn't choke laughing at that...I was kidding!)
> 
> OK - off to accomplish something, even if it's wrong...


Dreamweaver, our bus stops have raised kerbs and the buses have drop-down entrances, so that wheel chairs can get on. Why are yours so user-unfriendly?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. Just popping in before going to bed. I have been to work today and felt soooo much better than I did last week. I am so glad I took time off to feel better (not so sure my colleagues feel the same way, but that's tuff). Tired now and so off to bed. Chat soon. xxxx


well done that lady! Now you're fit enough to catch up, and help them. It's swings and roundabouts. You cannot pull your weight when you're ill.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Saxy my friend. I'm biding time before I'm off out into this awful weather. I need to call at a shop so I'm not getting DH to run me to the "old biddies" club. I need the exercise....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly.... Rachel will be with the drill team from Plano, TX... The Golden Girls. I know there is no way you can pick her out and I don't even know if they are doing a routine for the cameras but she is the tallest on the team... will be dead center if they do a performance and has long dark blonde/brown hair. Well, not the right picutre. Computer is being a bear. Her hair will be down and curled and I wanted to do one in uniform..... but can't get there from here right now..... Also have no idea how to make it smaller. Anyhow.... They went to Navy Pier and Aquarium yesterday. Wish we could show her all our old hangouts.... DH used to take lunch break on the pier all the time when in art school..... Another trip... just glad their weather is holding.


she is beautiful. Does she take after you? I always say my gorgeous twins take after me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to post this pic


as inspirational as ever. Your work is so neat and clean.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to post this pic
> ...


we knew it was your Mum's teapot. We've been waiting for it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Well I shall go and try and wind this tangled knot of wool that I have just ripped. Night night everyone. Coven meeting here tomorrow so I may or may not be on in the morning, all depending on what time I get up. Love and hugs xxx
> ...


the only answer is not to believe in it. It only started because mirrors were so precious when first invented, and losing a large chunk of your wealth was, of course, unlucky. She had a days bad luck when it broke and she had to clear it up - that's all. Honest.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Saxy my friend. I'm biding time before I'm off out into this awful weather. I need to call at a shop so I'm not getting DH to run me to the "old biddies" club. I need the exercise....


the weather is horrible, even here. DH made the most of it by going to the tip. Everyone else only goes on fine days. He was straight in and out! While he was there a worker was pulling out some metal from the dump skip, when a pop-up tent suddenly erupted into life infront of him. Big black and yellow object which made him jump back. I would have loved to see it. It then got well and truly stuck, and the digger came and fought it off!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to post this pic
> ...


I love it ...... I have a teapot collection of 1 elephant teapot, it is quite cute - might post a photo of it one day


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi. How are you today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to over 60's see you soon..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi. How are you today?


Sorry I missed you, I thought you had already headed off to the over 60's ....... I'm doing really good now, supposed to be doing swimming lessons with little Miss M, in the morning, but I think we may need to dress her in something a little warmer than her bathers cos the temp is dropping from 40C today to 28C tomorrow.

It's nearly 1:30am now, so I had better head off to bed. I will be on again tomorrow night xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yeh......Happy christmas, I won £20 at the over 60's....Just nice to got to the knitting show on Friday. There was no funny story about this afternoon though, and nobody fell out!. I still try not to leave the table first though, just incase it's my turn to be talked about hahaha. I'm going to knit tonight. I've not done any since Thursday....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from dark, wet and windy Surrey. I've been knitting nearly all day, hafd to make up for the ripping I did last night. Congratulations on your win Susan.
How is everyone this afternoon? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. Just popping in before going to bed. I have been to work today and felt soooo much better than I did last week. I am so glad I took time off to feel better (not so sure my colleagues feel the same way, but that's tuff). Tired now and so off to bed. Chat soon. xxxx
> ...


Colleagues have been more communicative today...was determind not to apologise...in fact I was heard saying today "you only get one shot at this and I'm not doing it feeling unwell all the time!!!!!".


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to post this pic


Oh so beautiful   You do such lovely work


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Good for you. How are you feeling today, Rebecca? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello and bye bye Purple. You enjoy your covern. Mines this afternoon at over 60's. The balloon will go up today over the xmas dinner...I can't miss that hahahaha


Looking forward to the report on how that goes :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Hello. I am so well I cannot believe how much those 4 days have made such a difference...all dizzyness gone too so BIG bonus

How are you. Did you have fun with the coven? Tellme, what do you and the lovely ladies get up to?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Wow, I am feeling so excited for you. Ooooh I'm storing up these ideas to learn things for when I might eventually have time :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

So glad you are feeling much better.

We sit around either knitting or sewing or talking about anybody who is not there!! Oh and today we tried to assemble a floor standing embroidery frame that has been in my loft for ages and after a while we decided that there were parts missing, so one of the girls took it for her sister and the promise that she did not bring it back! Oh and we ate cake. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have to go sniffle my way to work now.
> Bye


That's not nice...do what I did last week and have a couple of days off to get better...it's worked wonders for me.

I love your tea pot collection...I use a tea pot every day...first thing in the morning it comes out...love tea made in a pot...NEVER in the cup :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> So glad you are feeling much better.
> 
> We sit around either knitting or sewing or talking about anybody who is not there!! Oh and today we tried to assemble a floor standing embroidery frame that has been in my loft for ages and after a while we decided that there were parts missing, so one of the girls took it for her sister and the promise that she did not bring it back! Oh and we ate cake. xx


That sounds like a lovely way to spend the time. Did you make cake for the ladies? Or do they bring some a s an offering?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan once again i love reading your stories !! There is never a dull moment
> 
> I agree with the others , if you put them all in a book it would stay on the best sellers list forever !!!
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear you are being laid back about thanksgiving.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > So glad you are feeling much better.
> ...


I made the cakes - mini chocolate and hazelnut cupcakes.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Saxy my friend. I'm biding time before I'm off out into this awful weather. I need to call at a shop so I'm not getting DH to run me to the "old biddies" club. I need the exercise....
> ...


How funny...wish I had seen it too.
Your DH is so clever to go on a wet day when no-one else goes...top marks to him :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I like the sound of those.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


All done in an electric mixer - very easy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yeh......Happy christmas, I won £20 at the over 60's....Just nice to got to the knitting show on Friday. There was no funny story about this afternoon though, and nobody fell out!. I still try not to leave the table first though, just incase it's my turn to be talked about hahaha. I'm going to knit tonight. I've not done any since Thursday....


Oh Susan what can I say...I am the same about leaving a group in worrying I'm the one to be talked about...won't go to the toilet even for fear of it :?

Well done on the win...Have you got anything in mind to get at the show? Or are you going to seewhat takes your fancy?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

When you do mini cup cakes do you use a recipe specially for them or do you just alter the temp/cooking time to what you feel is good ?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> When you do mini cup cakes do you use a recipe specially for them or do you just alter the temp/cooking time to what you feel is good ?


Its the basic mixture and I just shortened the time a bit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > When you do mini cup cakes do you use a recipe specially for them or do you just alter the temp/cooking time to what you feel is good ?
> ...


Thank you. Mm made mini cakes recently and that's what she did too...I quite like the small ones...can pop a whole one im my mouth in one go :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


LM can get them in two at a time!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yeh......Happy christmas, I won £20 at the over 60's....Just nice to got to the knitting show on Friday. There was no funny story about this afternoon though, and nobody fell out!. I still try not to leave the table first though, just incase it's my turn to be talked about hahaha. I'm going to knit tonight. I've not done any since Thursday....
> ...


Ooh, don't worry about it love, you know what they say, while they're talking about you, they are leaving someone else alone!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


NOOOO! That's amazing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just thought...today the class teacher and I were in fits of laughter (we shouldn't really) the children set up as hairdressers...there was a lot of hair to sweep up :roll: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LM can get them in two at a time![/quote]

NOOOO! That's amazing.[/quote]

Yeh, she's got a big mouth! In more ways than one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Londy, How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just thought...today the class teacher and I were in fits of laughter (we shouldn't really) the children set up as hairdressers...there was a lot of hair to sweep up :roll: :XD:


Hope the parents dont find out!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Evening all!!! Just done mini catch-up (I nearly typed 'cupcake', lol!) Was a bad friend this morning and got soundly told off; yesterday, I went to take minutes at a fund-raising committee meeting, and found that the committee has been decimated by ill-health, domestic disaters and even a death so I said I would deliver some paperwork for them this morning - completely forgetting that I was supposed to go dog-walking with my friend. She was not a happy bunny and I shall be grovelling forever!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Londy, How are you? xx


hello!!! I'm fine thanks, looking forward to my dinner which has been in the slow-cooker all day!! And you?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Very true...just wish it was me they were leaving alone. Maybe they do leave me alone...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought...today the class teacher and I were in fits of laughter (we shouldn't really) the children set up as hairdressers...there was a lot of hair to sweep up :roll: :XD:
> ...


It was pretty obious with some..had to write notes to the parents...two poney tails went home shorter that they arrieved :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Evening all!!! Just done mini catch-up (I nearly typed 'cupcake', lol!) Was a bad friend this morning and got soundly told off; yesterday, I went to take minutes at a fund-raising committee meeting, and found that the committee has been decimated by ill-health, domestic disaters and even a death so I said I would deliver some paperwork for them this morning - completely forgetting that I was supposed to go dog-walking with my friend. She was not a happy bunny and I shall be grovelling forever!!


Oh I hope she won't carry the grudge too long...how can anyone but horrid to you...you are such a sweety.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Londy, How are you? xx
> ...


Im fine. You are allowed to be forgetful (at your age!!!!!) I am sure your friend will forgive you as you were doing a good deed.

Mr P has just mentioned food and asked whats for dinner - so I said what do you want - he said dont know - so I said do you want it fried or grilled - hes still thinking about that one!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Ooops! :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all!!! Just done mini catch-up (I nearly typed 'cupcake', lol!) Was a bad friend this morning and got soundly told off; yesterday, I went to take minutes at a fund-raising committee meeting, and found that the committee has been decimated by ill-health, domestic disaters and even a death so I said I would deliver some paperwork for them this morning - completely forgetting that I was supposed to go dog-walking with my friend. She was not a happy bunny and I shall be grovelling forever!!
> ...


        Ta!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok he's decided on an omlette so Im off to throw a few things around the kitchen. Ill pop back later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Ok he's decided on an omlette so Im off to throw a few things around the kitchen. Ill pop back later. Love and hugs xxx


Enjoy the omelette.

DS#1 is busy making chille right now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Ok he's decided on an omlette so Im off to throw a few things around the kitchen. Ill pop back later. Love and hugs xxx
> ...


That sounds nice, Im having fish curry. Bye xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yummy...emjoy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now, DH has just arrieved home so will make hima acup of coffee. Hope to come back later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


well done again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I don't mind being talked about. It couldn't possibly be anuthing nasty!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just thought...today the class teacher and I were in fits of laughter (we shouldn't really) the children set up as hairdressers...there was a lot of hair to sweep up :roll: :XD:


I hope the parents don't sue you!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yeh......Happy christmas, I won £20 at the over 60's....Just nice to got to the knitting show on Friday. There was no funny story about this afternoon though, and nobody fell out!. I still try not to leave the table first though, just incase it's my turn to be talked about hahaha. I'm going to knit tonight. I've not done any since Thursday....
> ...


Lifeline, I shall be looking more to patterns, or if all else fails some yarn, just for the hell of it, I can't go that far and buy nothing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to my bed now. night!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to my bed now. night!!!


Night night sweetie pie xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am working on the jumper for DH...all done in the round. I have got to the sleeves being too narrow to keep going with my smallest circular, soooo... went to YouTube and learnt the magic circle... :roll: It's working- I am managing it so just congratulating myself :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am working on the jumper for DH...all done in the round. I have got to the sleeves being too narrow to keep going with my smallest circular, soooo... went to YouTube and learnt the magic circle... :roll: It's working- I am managing it so just congratulating myself :thumbup:


That sounds good. I had the same trouble when doing a baby jacket but used dpns. Im now on the straight bit of my surprise jacket.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't have the right size DPNs + I'm not keen on using them. So this works out to be a good solution.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I don't have the right size DPNs + I'm not keen on using them. So this works out to be a good solution.


Ive not heard of it but will have to have a look. I am used to working with dpns, but the first time I thought they were all consipring to stab me!
Im going to make some coffee and get on with my knitting. I think Ill take it up to bed as I am feeling rather tired today. Night night Rebecca and happy knitting. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the right size DPNs + I'm not keen on using them. So this works out to be a good solution.
> ...


You have a good night. I'm off soon too. Chat soon. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yeh......Happy christmas, I won £20 at the over 60's....Just nice to got to the knitting show on Friday. There was no funny story about this afternoon though, and nobody fell out!. I still try not to leave the table first though, just incase it's my turn to be talked about hahaha. I'm going to knit tonight. I've not done any since Thursday....


Well that is a great early Christmas gift ....... Well done


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Well done ...... I am very proud of you ...... There inns absolutely no reason for you to apologise, cos you cannot help getting ill :shock: :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yeh......Happy christmas, I won £20 at the over 60's....Just nice to got to the knitting show on Friday. There was no funny story about this afternoon though, and nobody fell out!. I still try not to leave the table first though, just incase it's my turn to be talked about hahaha. I'm going to knit tonight. I've not done any since Thursday....
> ...


I used to be like that, until a fellow nurse told me that worrying about things like that, gives others power over one. I now don't care what people say about me, cos I know that I am a good person :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


That is a great way to look at it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello ladies  

Good to read that everyone seems to be in jolly spirits  

Are all the ladies over here exhausted already from preparing for Thanksgiving ? I am at the very notion of it and i dont have to do nearly what Miss Binky is doing because my dinner will be with the Father In Law and just Me Dh and the kids so i am not overly cleaning for them HAHA 

I still have to cook and clean two turkeys  I dont like the sticking my hand up its anything to pull out what should have been taken out already :|

But it shall be a good dinner anyway ... Saturday .
Now at Binky's on Thursday i must make the famous MacNCheese and some mint brownies  

Judi so glad to hear that you are feeling better and i LOVE that you are so tickled with the spinning results ! I cant wait to see what you make with it  !!
Tell Anne hello for me  

One of our friends from sewing circle is in the hospital again .. Miss Marla  She has some problems with her diabetes and chronic bronchitis and she couldn't breathe so they admitted her last night ...  
Give her some of those tender thoughts because she is a super super lady and she is the one who taught Binky and I to embroider and she is teaching me to quilt .


I miss getting to talk to everyone on here .. i seem to be off on my times again .
I am still having the problem with the insomnia and the pain in the arm has not gotten any better so it helps keep me awake too ... 
But such is life right ??  

DD came home today for a visit and showed me pictures of what she wants for her wedding .. there is no set date yet but they want to eventually marry . . . and they are going to choose a last name of their own instead of her taking his or him taking hers .... yea ... neither of them like his last name and she wants him to change his name so she can change hers with him so they are just going to pick one!! she is so silly sometimes .

She loves Superman so we tried to talk Wes into Kent but he did not go for it lol ... 

 

Well my lovely ladies i will try for some sleep , i HAVE to get my buns up and get moving tomorrow ! So i will try again .
 
I love you all , i will be back before Thursday  
((hugs )) 
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and very wet Surrey. Its really gloomy out there, but there's sunshine in my heart!! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


YAY!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey and very wet Surrey. Its really gloomy out there, but there's sunshine in my heart!! How is everyone today? xx


Good morning my lovely, pretty grim here too but you've just made my morning smile!!! Am on here for a teeny while, then I must get on with gds princess sweater. I hate it but I've started, so I'll finish! Then we are off to the cinema to see Gambit with Colin Firth, having lunch at BHS first! See you very very soon!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning Susan, good evening Judi!!! What's your weather like and how are the aches and pains?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goood morning from a very showery and grey and misty NE. I was going to do all sorts today, maybe I will. I won't be going out though (I hope). How are you all this morning?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goood morning from a very showery and grey and misty NE. I was going to do all sorts today, /aybe /i will. I won't be going out though (I hope). How are you all this morning?


A bit chilly down here and very very damp!! However I'm fine in myself, as they say!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I thinbk it calls for a knitting day. Perhaps get my red aran finished.....It's either that or ironing !!!!! Can't make up my mind (NOT) which.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thinbk it calls for a knitting day. Perhaps get my red aran finished.....It's either that or ironing !!!!! Can't make up my mind (NOT) which.


Yeh, get those needles clickin' girl and the faster you knit, the warmer you'll be!!! I am out later but frankly would rather stay in on a horrible day like today! Gonna go and knit a bit before we go out, have a good day sweetie! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan, good evening Judi!!! What's your weather like and how are the aches and pains?


Good morning everyone - but it seems I missed you, while I knitted a couple of rows. My aches & pains have diminished, to the point that I spent a large piece of the day with DD5 & the GK's, and did exercises with the kids. Will post a pic of the exercise session a little later :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here Judi, I'm plating on my lap top instead of getting ready, How are you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thinbk it calls for a knitting day. Perhaps get my red aran finished.....It's either that or ironing !!!!! Can't make up my mind (NOT) which.


Hello Susan, I have spent the day with GK's & DD4 & had a lovely time with the kids. I am now knitting the lace front for my Vintage Jacket, can't wait for it to be finished


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm good, thanks - where are you heading today, are you going out for lunch again, or something else


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going nowhere judi...Well thats the plan. I may go and put some clothes away and then settle down to knitting. You take care love maybe see you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going nowhere judi...Well thats the plan. I may go and put some clothes away and then settle down to knitting. You take care love maybe see you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got my clothes on and washed. I'm definitely going to knit but my fingers are still asleep.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm here Judi, I'm plating on my lap top instead of getting ready, How are you?


Gppd morning Susan and anyone else that is here. I was off chasing Amazon who keep saying they tried to deliver my orders and left a card and I was out and I was not out and did not receive a card- so who is getting my orders!!!
Anyway I've just had a text from Lifeline and she is at work having coffee and sends her love. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got my clothes on and washed. I'm definitely going to knit but my fingers are still asleep.....


One of my friends couldn't knit yesterday as she has arthritis in three of her fingers and they are all swollen and nobbly and she's only 52.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh that is awful, I'm just staying on here another 15mins and then I'm going to Knuckle down!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This is for all you girls who have ever taken your husband shopping

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126143-1.html


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Talking of which I am now going shopping ALONE. Sory I missed you all but catch you later. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh that is awful, I'm just staying on here another 15mins and then I'm going to Knuckle down!!!!


She's the one who had a hysterectomy and then got bladder problems, she seems to be going through a real rough patch, but remains incredibly cheerful.

Im off, but catch you later. Ha\ppy knitting. I've nearly finished my surprise jacket. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha that's good...A MAN with a sense of humour!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here Judi, I'm plating on my lap top instead of getting ready, How are you?
> ...


I have had that problem with DH's motor cycle parts from USA. There is a place in the Adelaide hills with a name that is similar to my town, and I think some of our larger parcels have ended up going to someone (who would have been extremely happy, if they have a Harley) in the other town. The company did send duplicate items, to replace the original order :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've got my clothes on and washed. I'm definitely going to knit but my fingers are still asleep.....
> ...


I do hope she gets some relief soon, I know what she is feeling


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am very hot & "melting", but as DH does not get hot, I am melting quietly .... He will go to bed soon & then I can get cool enough to get some sleep :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> This is for all you girls who have ever taken your husband shopping
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126143-1.html


This is great, I love it ...... Very inventive, instead of just sulking ... Hahahaha

Well ..... I am off to do some more knitting & I have another spinning lesson, in the morning :-D :-D I have an outing that I am really enjoying .... YAY


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning every one from a sunny and slightly cool FL. Been busy getting things ready for Turkey Day here tomorrow. Just need to bake some Pumpkin Pies today and do a bit of chopping. Won't have a lot to do tomorrow. Hope Linky, Binky and Jynx are getting some rest in amid their preparations.

Have read all the back chatter, but too much info for me to keep straight, but did enjoy reading it. Saw GS won money, yea!!!!That will help at the yarn festival. I shall be trying to find Jynx's DGD in the parade. Hopefully they will show the group from Plano on tv. See, everyone is busy with their projects and that the weather across the pond is damp, blustery and chilly. Everyone there dress warm if out and about.

Off to get my pies done and try to do a little finish up on DS scarf. Want to put a small length fringe on the edges. I think it needs a finished something. Just doing small projects till after the holidays, then start my big ones.
Hope everyone is enjoying their day/evening, be well dear friends. Love Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > This is for all you girls who have ever taken your husband shopping
> ...


Sounds like you are really enjoying your spinning class. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning every one from a sunny and slightly cool FL. Been busy getting things ready for Turkey Day here tomorrow. Just need to bake some Pumpkin Pies today and do a bit of chopping. Won't have a lot to do tomorrow. Hope Linky, Binky and Jynx are getting some rest in amid their preparations.
> 
> Have read all the back chatter, but too much info for me to keep straight, but did enjoy reading it. Saw GS won money, yea!!!!That will help at the yarn festival. I shall be trying to find Jynx's DGD in the parade. Hopefully they will show the group from Plano on tv. See, everyone is busy with their projects and that the weather across the pond is damp, blustery and chilly. Everyone there dress warm if out and about.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, Love the sound of your pumpkin pies, do you have a recipe you could share with us? xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Purple, I am cheating this year on the Pumplkin pies. My neighbor got me a can of the pumpkin pie mix with everything in it except the milk. So easy to make. She made this last year for DH and I when we were so ill and it is delicious.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Purple, I am cheating this year on the Pumplkin pies. My neighbor got me a can of the pumpkin pie mix with everything in it except the milk. So easy to make. She made this last year for DH and I when we were so ill and it is delicious.


Hi Pearlie, I will have a look and see if I can get that over here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, Here's a question for you. What do you eat at Christmas, as over here turkey is the traditional meat, but you have it at Thanksgiving. Do you have it again for Christmas?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have finished my red aran this afternoon. It's a little big but wearable. maybe I've lost a little weight!!!! :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just to make sure you don't have a stiff neck


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm intermittant cos I'm making tea...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just to make sure you don't have a stiff neck


Afternoon Susan, that is gorgeous, you do such lovely cable work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm intermittant cos I'm making tea...


They can't touch you for it! xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou Purple. I got a lovely baby book last week and I might do that a while because everything I've done lately is big.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Purple. I got a lovely baby book last week and I might do that a while because everything I've done lately is big.


Its good to have a change. I like to have some large and some small portable wips.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have to see to tea....love you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have to see to tea....love you xx


Love you too. Enjoy your tea. Id bettere get cooking too. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Pearlie, Here's a question for you. What do you eat at Christmas, as over here turkey is the traditional meat, but you have it at Thanksgiving. Do you have it again for Christmas?


I usually cook a ham for Christmas. In years past I have had both turkey and ham on the menu and when I had open house at the holiday time would have a standing rib roast also. Now it is usually just a ham


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Very lovely sweater Susan. You do very nice work. Take a picture with you wearing the sweater dear. You are all ready for the holiday season now. Beautiful job.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

House is smelling so good with the pie baking in the oven. That is what I love about the holiday season, the house always smells wonderful due to all the cooking and baking going on.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> This is for all you girls who have ever taken your husband shopping
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126143-1.html


I have read that before and laughed so hard just as funny the second time


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning every one from a sunny and slightly cool FL. Been busy getting things ready for Turkey Day here tomorrow. Just need to bake some Pumpkin Pies today and do a bit of chopping. Won't have a lot to do tomorrow. Hope Linky, Binky and Jynx are getting some rest in amid their preparations.
> 
> Have read all the back chatter, but too much info for me to keep straight, but did enjoy reading it. Saw GS won money, yea!!!!That will help at the yarn festival. I shall be trying to find Jynx's DGD in the parade. Hopefully they will show the group from Plano on tv. See, everyone is busy with their projects and that the weather across the pond is damp, blustery and chilly. Everyone there dress warm if out and about.
> 
> ...


Half of my pies are baking right now and so are my sweet potatoes


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have finished my red aran this afternoon. It's a little big but wearable. maybe I've lost a little weight!!!! :XD:


That is really awesome, and big is good that way you can layer it :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Pearlie, Here's a question for you. What do you eat at Christmas, as over here turkey is the traditional meat, but you have it at Thanksgiving. Do you have it again for Christmas?
> ...


We have ham too! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> House is smelling so good with the pie baking in the oven. That is what I love about the holiday season, the house always smells wonderful due to all the cooking and baking going on.


Mine smells really good too right now getting really excited for tomorrow Purly I wish you could be with your family for the holidays.

I must go for now and get back to work

Love and hugs

Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just to make sure you don't have a stiff neck


look forward to seeing you in it. Very pretty.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


we have ham for Xmas Eve lunch, usually cold, cooked the day before. We then go out to dinner in the evening for my birthday. Xmas Day is usually turkey or goose, Boxing Day beef, lamb or venison.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning every one from a sunny and slightly cool FL. Been busy getting things ready for Turkey Day here tomorrow. Just need to bake some Pumpkin Pies today and do a bit of chopping. Won't have a lot to do tomorrow. Hope Linky, Binky and Jynx are getting some rest in amid their preparations.
> ...


You girls are making me hungry, I swear I can smell your gorgwous pies from here!! What's in a pumpkin pie - apart from pumpkin??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have finished my red aran this afternoon. It's a little big but wearable. maybe I've lost a little weight!!!! :XD:


Lovely job Susan, very Christmassy!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that is awful, I'm just staying on here another 15mins and then I'm going to Knuckle down!!!!
> ...


Well, that's no surprise!!!xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Came back from the cinema on the bus with the school kids - what a noisy mouthy lot they are aND they steamed all the windows up!! Anywho, the film was so-so, might have enjoyed it more if I hadn't already seen all the good bits on TV! However, while waiting for the bus opposite Mothercare, I saw this and had to go and get it for Kiwi Princess. I suppose I _could_ have knitted it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Came back from the cinema on the bus with the school kids - what a noisy mouthy lot they are aND they steamed all the windows up!! Anywho, the film was so-so, might have enjoyed it more if I hadn't already seen all the good bits on TV! However, while waiting for the bus opposite Mothercare, I saw this and had to go and get it for Kiwi Princess. I suppose I _could_ have knitted it!!


She won't get much wear out of it so I am going to make her wear it night and day, all the time she is here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you see this on the Pictures section?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125972-1.html

Reminds me of somebody.....!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello.

Susan...I think your red aran is marvelous...it looks so cosy, I'm sure you will get plenty of wear from it.

Purley...I like the idea that you have ham at Christmas. I really enjoy a nice ham... and often cook one at Christmas for any of those stop-gap meals.

Binky how are you cooking the sweet potatoes?

I hope all you lovely ladies oer the pond have a great Thanksgiing tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you see this on the Pictures section?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125972-1.html
> 
> Reminds me of somebody.....!


Hello Londy. I love the outfit you got for Kiwi Princess.

Am I missing something of who it might remind me of...it's jolly good though :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see this on the Pictures section?
> ...


Well, it was the purple cardi that did it for me !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Okay, I will take amother look...

I see whay you mean :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I mean it with much love, of course!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Nothing else entered my head


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Came back from the cinema on the bus with the school kids - what a noisy mouthy lot they are aND they steamed all the windows up!! Anywho, the film was so-so, might have enjoyed it more if I hadn't already seen all the good bits on TV! However, while waiting for the bus opposite Mothercare, I saw this and had to go and get it for Kiwi Princess. I suppose I _could_ have knitted it!!


It's gorgeous...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan. I saw your beautiful Aran. You do such lovely work.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good evenming friends. Ive got to the "V" for Dh's jumper. I haven't a clue what to start now. I've really got to get on with DIL's wrap and I hate doing it....Well, maybe jusst not in the mood.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou lifeline. I wish I had your knack for lace though.....I'm still on row 17 hahaha....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou lifeline. I wish I had your knack for lace though.....I'm still on row 17 hahaha....


But you have a knack for lots of other things (like beautiful Aran jumpers)

Have to go. DD has just called us through for evening meal.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you see this on the Pictures section?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125972-1.html
> 
> Reminds me of somebody.....!


I loved it. Tops Purple, skirt Saxy. Pins and needles mostof us!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good evenming friends. Ive got to the "V" for Dh's jumper. I haven't a clue what to start now. I've really got to get on with DIL's wrap and I hate doing it....Well, maybe jusst not in the mood.


You sound like me and my princess picture jumper for gd, I hate it but i know I've gotts do it! Managed 4 rows today!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see this on the Pictures section?
> ...


Haha!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Came back from the cinema on the bus with the school kids - what a noisy mouthy lot they are aND they steamed all the windows up!! Anywho, the film was so-so, might have enjoyed it more if I hadn't already seen all the good bits on TV! However, while waiting for the bus opposite Mothercare, I saw this and had to go and get it for Kiwi Princess. I suppose I _could_ have knitted it!!


That is so swewt. Little Miss Kiwi will look wonderful in it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Ill admit to the top, but not the hairstyle.xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


No, no, no!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ill admit to the top, but not the hairstyle.xx[/quote]

No, no, no!!![/quote]

Evening, are you all ready for tomorrow? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Ill admit to the top, but not the hairstyle.xx


No, no, no!!![/quote]

Evening, are you all ready for tomorrow? xx[/quote]

Yes love, all ready! Lunch at Wetherspoons? Have a good evening and sleep, I am off to watch TV with himself now!! Lotsa love, J xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Where are you going tomorrow? On Friday I'm off to Harrogate. I've got to get the coach at 8am...That's terrible......DH has just made a comment that's brassed me off. He was putting ice cream in a dish and he said "What is it in icecream you can't have?" I just looked at him and said "Ice cream!". He freaks me off sometimes....It's a good job I never cooked what he never liked in all the years of marriage and said to him, what is it in so and so you can't eat, and put it on a plate and gave me it. PLUS I'm needing a ciggy....I shall pu a mint in my mouth...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Ill admit to the top, but not the hairstyle.xx
> ...


Evening, are you all ready for tomorrow? xx[/quote]

Yes love, all ready! Lunch at Wetherspoons? Have a good evening and sleep, I am off to watch TV with himself now!! Lotsa love, J xxx[/quote]

Yep Wetherwpoons sounds good. I've got my surprise jacket file in my bag, plus somecrochet to do on the train. See u soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Where are you going tomorrow? On Friday I'm off to Harrogate. I've got to get the coach at 8am...That's terrible......DH has just made a comment that's brassed me off. He was putting ice cream in a dish and he said "What is it in icecream you can't have?" I just looked at him and said "Ice cream!". He freaks me off sometimes....It's a good job I never cooked what he never liked in all the years of marriage and said to him, what is it in so and so you can't eat, and put it on a plate and gave me it. PLUS I'm needing a ciggy....I shall pu a mint in my mouth...


We are meeting up in LOndon go sort out how we are going to do thie surprise jacket workshop and of cours we may just fit in a bit of shopping. Enjoy th show on Friday, I certainly enjoyed it at Ally Pally. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I know I'll enjoy it because I'm between projects....I've a couple on but nothing satisfying.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know I'll enjoy it because I'm between projects....I've a couple on but nothing satisfying.


You'll have a chance to have a look at the patterns and perhaps some luscious wool will leap out at you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to get on with the sleeves on my jacket, Ive got to knit fast as Im starting to run out of wool. Have a good evening Susan. I will try and pop back later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't care if it's luscious hahaha string will do as long as I can knit with it. hahahaha.

I hope you have a good day tomorrow. Try and fit in lunch and wine!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Don't care if it's luscious hahaha string will do as long as I can knit with it. hahahaha.
> 
> I hope you have a good day tomorrow. Try and fit in lunch and wine!!!!


Think we may be able to do that. Love you lots. Love and hugs xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed now, see you tomorrow.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ive managed to miss you all again .. 

Here is hoping that everyone have a 
Wonderful Thanksgiving Day 

Fill up on good friends , family , and food ..
The greatest satisfaction is that of the heart and soul and i have to tell you that if i could travel in a blink i would get to see all those dear to me  
That goes to all of you over the pond and on this side to let you know that you all top the list right along side my family for the things i am Thankful for  
My KP family  
My Tena girls  
I love you all  

((HUGS)) 
xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Linky. I'm popping in for my last look before bed in about half an hour. How are you feeling?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Linky. I'm popping in for my last look before bed in about half an hour. How are you feeling?


Hello , same ol same 

how are you ?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Linky. I'm popping in for my last look before bed in about half an hour. How are you feeling?
> ...


I am pretty good this week. Pretty much recovered from what eer has been bugging me.

You'e changed your avatar again...cute :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've just seen the following for sale at £45. I figure I could make it for less if I could just work out how to make the hood shaping...any ideas? http://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/gifts/festive_offers/knitted_accessories/women_1/treacle_hood_scarf_cormorant.htm


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just seen the following for sale at £45. I figure I could make it for less if I could just work out how to make the hood shaping...any ideas? http://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/gifts/festive_offers/knitted_accessories/women_1/treacle_hood_scarf_cormorant.htm


Does it not have a pattern to follow or do you not like the pattern look ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thanks  I didnt have a live model so i used my doll LOL ... I got that doll on my first birthday and i still have her ... She scares people when they open my closet HAHAHA !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I've just seen the following for sale at £45. I figure I could make it for less if I could just work out how to make the hood shaping...any ideas? http://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/gifts/festive_offers/knitted_accessories/women_1/treacle_hood_scarf_cormorant.htm
> ...


No. It's an item for sale as a made up thing from a Cornish clothes shop. I do like the cable pattern on it, but I think I can work that out. its the hood bit I'm not sure of. I've never done one before and not sure I have a pattern I could adapt. Really I'm just being lazy and I need to look up some patterns and work it out for myself... ;-)


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


hold on let me look at something ..... i might be able to find you a pattern really quick ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


How delightful. I still have Tiny Tears who I got for a Christmas present one year. She looks a little the worse for wear... she's blind in one eye :?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/hooded-lace-scarf

Here is one option ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.nikkiinstitches.com/a-hooded-scarf-the-new-little-black-dress/

This one is very close to that one just dont make the pockets if you dont like them


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/hooded-lace-scarf
> 
> Here is one option ...


Thank you so much. So pretty. I have down loaded the pattern and saved it on the desk top


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

http://craftsbystarlight.com/knit/knit-headwear/item/283-winter-scarbon

One more lol ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> http://www.nikkiinstitches.com/a-hooded-scarf-the-new-little-black-dress/
> 
> This one is very close to that one just dont make the pockets if you dont like them


You are right about it being close... I am in the process of creating am account with them.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I always like to have choices .. i go to allfreeknitting.com 
or knittingpatterncentral 
and they have nearly any pattern you want for free ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nikkiinstitches.com/a-hooded-scarf-the-new-little-black-dress/
> ...


 Glad to be of help


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> http://craftsbystarlight.com/knit/knit-headwear/item/283-winter-scarbon
> 
> One more lol ...


Thank you. I'm not sure I like this one quite so much, but will keep it just in case...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Thank you so much. I did put a requst for for help on the open forum as well and some one got back suggesting sewing up part of a scarf, which sounds doable too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > http://craftsbystarlight.com/knit/knit-headwear/item/283-winter-scarbon
> ...


yea the hood cable looks a little wonky to me on this one , but like i said .. i like to have options so i threw it in there too HAHA


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I think it would present problems at the back of the neck .


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


No no not a problem yuo threw it in. We all like different things so it could hae been perfect. Anyway. It's way past bedtime, I am off to hit the sack. It's been lovely chatting. XXXX


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I think number two looked the best  But that is just what i liked .

I am going to have to go , ds wants me to take him to pick up one of his friends , they are on holiday break the rest of the week so i guess today will be video game day !  lol 

talk to you again soon !  

Love and hugs !
XOXO


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Yes, I haven't quite thought it out yet, and it's not easy to visualise with out something there to work on.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Sleep well


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I think number two looked the best  But that is just what i liked .
> 
> I am going to have to go , ds wants me to take him to pick up one of his friends , they are on holiday break the rest of the week so i guess today will be video game day !  lol
> 
> ...


I too thought #2 looked best...I think we have similar tastes...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


You have a good rest of the day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ive managed to miss you all again ..
> 
> Here is hoping that everyone have a
> Wonderful Thanksgiving Day
> ...


Love you too girl, you have a good turkey day, we're very thankful for you too!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to post this pic
> ...


These and your are lovely. I have 4 that were mom's. They are so graceful.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I do ..... It only consists of 3 ATM, but the total amount of spinners in this area is 5 ...... So still small enough for me to cope with :XD: 
The have a 5 day retreat in August, so I am now saving up the fee for that, and extra funds ...... just in case I want to buy something from the shops that attend :roll: They have a different shop attending each day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning every one from a sunny and slightly cool FL. Been busy getting things ready for Turkey Day here tomorrow. Just need to bake some Pumpkin Pies today and do a bit of chopping. Won't have a lot to do tomorrow. Hope Linky, Binky and Jynx are getting some rest in amid their preparations.
> 
> Have read all the back chatter, but too much info for me to keep straight, but did enjoy reading it. Saw GS won money, yea!!!!That will help at the yarn festival. I shall be trying to find Jynx's DGD in the parade. Hopefully they will show the group from Plano on tv. See, everyone is busy with their projects and that the weather across the pond is damp, blustery and chilly. Everyone there dress warm if out and about.
> 
> ...


I have made pumpkin pie ....... Didn't like it, do you think it could have something to do with not liking pumpkin :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Eggs, sugar, cinnamon, cloves, ginger, evaporated milk, and of course pumpkin soooo good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have finished my red aran this afternoon. It's a little big but wearable. maybe I've lost a little weight!!!! :XD:


That is actually a very pretty red, not what I imagined at all :-D The jumper looks great & it doesn't really matter if it is a little too big, cos then you can layer & if need be, the jumper can come off & you will still look good.

Super big *CONGRATULATIONS* for the weight loss. If that keeps up, your overall health might improve also :shock: :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello.
> 
> Susan...I think your red aran is marvelous...it looks so cosy, I'm sure you will get plenty of wear from it.
> 
> ...


I bake them mash them with butter, brown sugar, nutmeg, cinnamon and rebake them with marshmallows on top. Mmmm


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


And that she is always losing a needle in her chair


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


That sounds really exotic, to me. We will sometimes have a BBQ, and other times, cold meats, including ham, chicken, pork, beef & turkey ..... And other times we will have seafood (prawns & lobster) I love prawns & lobster, but someone else has to peel the prawns for me, otherwise I am washing my hands every 2 minutes :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Londy ..... We will all recognise that little girl, but she is gorgeous & this one is a classic xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Came back from the cinema on the bus with the school kids - what a noisy mouthy lot they are aND they steamed all the windows up!! Anywho, the film was so-so, might have enjoyed it more if I hadn't already seen all the good bits on TV! However, while waiting for the bus opposite Mothercare, I saw this and had to go and get it for Kiwi Princess. I suppose I _could_ have knitted it!!
> ...


That is a good idea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you see this on the Pictures section?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125972-1.html
> 
> Reminds me of somebody.....!


That is gorgeous ........ I am going to find the pattern :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


That sounds yummy...apart from the marshmallows on top...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Xiang and Binky. I am just doing a quick chck in before heading out to work.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning every one from a sunny and slightly cool FL. Been busy getting things ready for Turkey Day here tomorrow. Just need to bake some Pumpkin Pies today and do a bit of chopping. Won't have a lot to do tomorrow. Hope Linky, Binky and Jynx are getting some rest in amid their preparations.
> ...


Could have something to do with it but I also think that if he spices are overdone I don't like it so I always use the pumpkin without spices


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just seen the following for sale at £45. I figure I could make it for less if I could just work out how to make the hood shaping...any ideas? http://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/gifts/festive_offers/knitted_accessories/women_1/treacle_hood_scarf_cormorant.htm


Check this page on Ravelry, I put I search criteria of hooded scarf, knitted & free, there might be a similar pattern in that lot you can use

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Hooded%20scarf%20pattern%2C%20knitted%2C%20free&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=yarn


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Xiang and Binky. I am just doing a quick chck in before heading out to work.


Hello I was just getting ready for bed hope you have a nice day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hi Xiang I have to go as I have to get up in just a few hours and start the turkeys. Have a nice day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my lovely kp family!

Love and hugs

Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Xiang and Binky. I am just doing a quick chck in before heading out to work.
> ...


Hope you sleep well.

Happy Thanksgiing


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I've just seen the following for sale at £45. I figure I could make it for less if I could just work out how to make the hood shaping...any ideas? http://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/gifts/festive_offers/knitted_accessories/women_1/treacle_hood_scarf_cormorant.htm
> ...


Thank you I will give it a look.As I said to Linky, I was being lazy and could have done the search myself.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Xiang and Binky. I am just doing a quick chck in before heading out to work.


Hello lifeline, I have jus finished catching up, I should look each time my reply is posted :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's ok, I am about to look for a hair bun cover, for eldest DGD, she has request something to help keep a bun tidy ....... Catch you later xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver, our bus stops have raised kerbs and the buses have drop-down entrances, so that wheel chairs can get on. Why are yours so user-unfriendly?


I don't ride the bus often, but it seems to me there are two steps up and they are a little high... especially for someone as small as my mother... I also don't think the doors would be wide enough for a wheel chair.... but there may be a different arrangement at the door farther back... There are buses that would accomodate a chair, but these are usually operated by a facility or medical service ... not the daily buses.... I'll pay more attention next time/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> she is beautiful. Does she take after you? I always say my gorgeous twins take after me!


But of course!!!! (I wish...) She has my DD's"deer in the headlights" big eyes. Here is one she sent from her phone from one of the skyscraper's in Chicago. they are having a great time.

Binky.... The lovely TV station has told us the time.... Here group should be on TV (WGN) at 8:58. Saves me having to pay attention all three hours of the parade.... Lucky the weather is not too cold...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHHHHH yeh......Happy christmas, I won £20 at the over 60's....Just nice to got to the knitting show on Friday. There was no funny story about this afternoon though, and nobody fell out!. I still try not to leave the table first though, just incase it's my turn to be talked about hahaha. I'm going to knit tonight. I've not done any since Thursday....


YEAH.... Retail therapy in your future... I love your idea of having poor DH out in the caravan on teh cleaning pretext... Two goals in one; the house w*will* stay cleaner and you get to knit......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ntzi... Love the teapots. My daughter collects them as well. I had hoped to find a plain white one and do a couple of cozies but that may have to wait for her birthday in Feb. I'm not getting much of anything done at the moment. Hope your sniffles don't progress into something worse.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lifeline..... My oldest DD once cut my youngest DD's hair. Of course, it was tight before a big social affair... What a time I had trying to even int out to something acceptable... One and only time.... I can just see hear the parents with the holidays coming up. Hope noe were REAL disasters.

Londy.... You were doing a good thing for all those others.... and we all forget once in awhile... Did she not call you on ytour cell when you were a "no show"? Surely she will get over it soon. I have a friend who is supposed to show up every Tues. and she has forgotten to even call to say she isn't making it the last two weeks. I just figure life is out of control with holidays and all. I konw she doesn't do it to be mean...... and your friend should know the same...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Im up bright? and early as I'm off to London today to meet Londy. We will try (NOT) to behave. 

I've had a pm from Lynnmontana who says she's not bee too good recently, but wants to say hi to everyone. I have given her the latest link to Connections so hopefully she will drop by.

How is everyone this morning. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OUR FRIENDS ACROSS THE POND XX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I'm off to make myself presentable. Catch you all later. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

****** HAPPY THANKSGIVING'S DAY LADIES *********


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just seen the following for sale at £45. I figure I could make it for less if I could just work out how to make the hood shaping...any ideas? http://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/gifts/festive_offers/knitted_accessories/women_1/treacle_hood_scarf_cormorant.htm


Good lord Rebecca, You could knit that for under a tenner :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't expect to see our USA friends today. I hope you are having a good time. We are supposed to be food shopping today...yak....I've found some 4ply that I bought from ebay and I think I'll do some baby clothes or something like that...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't expect to see our USA friends today. I hope you are having a good time. We are supposed to be food shopping today...yak....I've found some 4ply that I bought from ebay and I think I'll do some baby clothes or something like that...


Hello Susan, how are you today


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks Judi. And you? I never got up until 10.30 again. I guess that's going to be my time. Tomorrow I have to catch a coach at 8am. I'll never do it!!!!!What have you done today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks Judi. And you? I never got up until 10.30 again. I guess that's going to be my time. Tomorrow I have to catch a coach at 8am. I'll never do it!!!!!What have you done today?


I am really good, was up at 8:30am, baked some choc chip biscuits & went off for another spinning get together & had a lovely time. I am now saving for a 5 -day Fibre retreat, in August next year


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am signing out now, Susan, so have a great day tomorrow

Night night from me xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You'll enjoy that because you are a calm person. I've just been downloading that hooded pattern and I think I've got just the yarn to do it in.....I want to check for babies too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies and thank you all for the Thankgiving Day card and wishes. Up a little early today, as need to get ready to cook dinner today. I shall start at 10 am doing that while watching tv with the parades on and such. I shall try not to miss Jynx DGD in the Chicago parade. Lovely picture of her by the way.

Have read all the chit chat but alot to try to remember and we all know my memory isn't the best some times, so will try to get back on later to catch up with everyone.

Wishing everyone a blessed day and good health. Love you all very much. Purly xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lifeline - I've made a very similar one and it was done b just folding long scarf in half and seaming about 12 inches together as a back seam to make the hood. The pictured one may have added cable separately, looking at their seaming but not necessary at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Watching the taped parade. The time schedule given was NOT correct, as I haven't seen GD yet. Surely they wouldn't let them spend all that money to get there and then run a commercial........ Pumpkin pies in the oven and smelling fantastic. Will stuff turkey and then cleaned up, pick up mom and let let Livey and Mark know they can come down and let the festivities begin.

Loved the darling card from all you sweeties. It is going to be one action packed andvery long week-end. ope to check back in tonight....

Happy Thanksgiving .... all you US gals.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello is anyone here?

Back from work. It's been busy today...I think we are going to be busy for ever (well untill Christmas is out of the way at least). I've actually enjoyed going into work theis week (I do like my job) I am so glad I took time off to get well last week, it sure has done me the world of good.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope all you Girls in the US are haing a wonderful day. Take time out from all the work to enjoy being with your loved ones.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


Does it all go in a pastry case or is it 'free-standing?!! Sounds yummy, whatever you do with it, save me some, I'm coming over!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy ..... We will all recognise that little girl, but she is gorgeous & this one is a classic xoxo


I am still wondering what her dad was saying to her!! How did my baby boy get so grey!!???


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


How can you not like marshmallows, tee-hee!! :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Londy ..... We will all recognise that little girl, but she is gorgeous & this one is a classic xoxo
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Londy. Did you have a good productive day with Purple?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love marshmallows, but not with savoury :|


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lifeline..... My oldest DD once cut my youngest DD's hair. Of course, it was tight before a big social affair... What a time I had trying to even int out to something acceptable... One and only time.... I can just see hear the parents with the holidays coming up. Hope noe were REAL disasters.
> 
> Londy.... You were doing a good thing for all those others.... and we all forget once in awhile... Did she not call you on ytour cell when you were a "no show"? Surely she will get over it soon. I have a friend who is supposed to show up every Tues. and she has forgotten to even call to say she isn't making it the last two weeks. I just figure life is out of control with holidays and all. I konw she doesn't do it to be mean...... and your friend should know the same...


Um.... as some of the ladies on the Edinburgh trip will tell you, I am not very good at leaving my cell on because, a) I am paranoid it will run out of battery power and b) I never have my cell on when driving as I would be tempted to answer and c) I don't always want to speak to anyone else when I am in the company of another!! Was having lunch with Purple today and a friend rang. so I felt I should answer and then I couldn't get rid of her! Purple was very understanding but it feels rude to me!! However, I think my friend has forgiven me but not before saying that she hoped I would be as understanding if _she_ forgot something!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Pumpkin pie is sweet, sweet, sweet!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Turkey breast in the oven along with sausage stuffing. Green bean casserole ready to put in oven and candied carrots ready to go. Just gravy, mashed potatoes and corn to make, cranberry salad done and ready. Rolls done and ready also. For just two of us is plenty and will be eating left overs for next two weeks I'm sure. Best for us to eat lots of veggies, less meat and potatoes.Now US gals post your menus.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Watched the parades but never saw Jynx's DGD marching. Don't know why. Also peeked into the other two parades going on in NY and Phillie.

Off now to finish up last minute type things. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Londy. Did you have a good productive day with Purple?


Yes thanks we had a lovely day and thrashed the BSJ project into oblivion!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a little late but want to wish everyone who celebtrates it a very HAPPY THANKS GIVING (That represents red, white and blue!) and considering you are celebrating breaking away from the Brits, I think that's jolly generous!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've downloaded and printed out the hooded scarf, I've started a baby blanket afghan, why I don't know other than it get's rid of some of my yarn. I opened the wardrobe door and an avalanche of yarn appeared. I pout the light out and came out of the room. 

The weather here is atrocious as it is all over the country. I must have a shower and I'm off to bed soon. I have to be up at 6am...My friend out the back of me is going too. She says if she doesn't see a light on in the kitchen at 7 she's going to ring me.....

I hope you are all having a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Londy everytime you put a picture of Kiwi up I get the AWS!!!! she's beautiful, never is a baby...Look at her looking at him....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Lifeline..... My oldest DD once cut my youngest DD's hair. Of course, it was tight before a big social affair... What a time I had trying to even int out to something acceptable... One and only time.... I can just see hear the parents with the holidays coming up. Hope noe were REAL disasters.
> ...


Tell her to bog off and get another friend  hahahah (joking)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Utter adoration, isn't it?! I wonder if the rest of us will get a look in!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


No, it's no joke, I've been trying to do that for about 37 years but she keeps coming back!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you girls see this? You can substitute 'Crochet' with 'Knitting' if applicable!!!http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126259-1.html


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Your're not trying hard enough. I have one a bit like that, She's taken to e-mail me now. The last time was about 3 yrs ago, I think I offended her (ME? NOWAY) anyway she disappeared from my life. (Thanks be to God) anyway she's a born again e-mailer and saying if I pass go and call for coffee.....bbbbbbrrrr


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening froma worn out Purple in Surrey. Today I was FORCED by Londy to buy bags and clothes, she really was a bully :roll: Mind you what bargains - bags that were marked at £49.99 for £10 amd because I couldn't make my mind up as to which purple skirt and top to buy the man charged me for one skirt and one top and gave me the other skirt free! Woohoo!!!! Had a lovely day and am now having my tea - a glass of wine and some olives.
How is everyone? 
Londy love the photo and thanks for today. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Listen girls, I'm going for a shower..C u later or at 6 in the morning.....byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Don't you just love little kiwi's face.......hahaha..Wait until Grandma see's her. I'm excited never mind her hahahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Your're not trying hard enough. I have one a bit like that, She's taken to e-mail me now. The last time was about 3 yrs ago, I think I offended her (ME? NOWAY) anyway she disappeared from my life. (Thanks be to God) anyway she's a born again e-mailer and saying if I pass go and call for coffee.....bbbbbbrrrr


Evening Susan, thanks for your text, didnot get it until I was on the train home. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening froma worn out Purple in Surrey. Today I was FORCED by Londy to buy bags and clothes, she really was a bully :roll: Mind you what bargains - bags that were marked at £49.99 for £10 amd because I couldn't make my mind up as to which purple skirt and top to buy the man charged me for one skirt and one top and gave me the other skirt free! Woohoo!!!! Had a lovely day and am now having my tea - a glass of wine and some olives.
> How is everyone?
> Londy love the photo and thanks for today. xx


Thank YOU dear! Did it all fit or have we got to go back again to change things?? :lol: :roll: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening froma worn out Purple in Surrey. Today I was FORCED by Londy to buy bags and clothes, she really was a bully :roll: Mind you what bargains - bags that were marked at £49.99 for £10 amd because I couldn't make my mind up as to which purple skirt and top to buy the man charged me for one skirt and one top and gave me the other skirt free! Woohoo!!!! Had a lovely day and am now having my tea - a glass of wine and some olives.
> ...


Haven't got round to trying them on yet, but Mr P likes the clothes and the purple handbag so that's ok. Train home was fine and no delays. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple and Londy it sounds like you had a great day out. Londy you bully :XD: 

Hope you are able to have a good rest now you are home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Purple and Londy it sounds like you had a great day out. Londy you bully :XD:
> 
> Hope you are able to have a good rest now you are home.


Hi Rebecca, She was a real bully but in the nicest possible way. I just love the clothes I bought! How are you and how was work? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back scruptiously clean. I've decided I'm going to get another bath mat so I have 2...I nearly went A over t again and the size I am everything wobbles.....Not nice....Hi Lifeline? I downloaded one of those patterns today. The hooded scarf with the "pompom". I will, however NOT be doing the pompom. But I'm knitting a baby afghan.....All I need is a baby...Have you had a good day today? Purple, I'm not asking you hahaha. I know you've been buying......I really would love to come sometime. I'd be so nervous in London. hahaha I'd be a mole coming up out of the underground haha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back scruptiously clean. I've decided I'm going to get another bath mat so I have 2...I nearly went A over t again and the size I am everything wobbles.....Not nice....Hi Lifeline? I downloaded one of those patterns today. The hooded scarf with the "pompom". I will, however NOT be doing the pompom. But I'm knitting a baby afghan.....All I need is a baby...Have you had a good day today? Purple, I'm not asking you hahaha. I know you've been buying......I really would love to come sometime. I'd be so nervous in London. hahaha I'd be a mole coming up out of the underground haha


Londy and I have decided that you HAVE to come and we will look after you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back scruptiously clean. I've decided I'm going to get another bath mat so I have 2...I nearly went A over t again and the size I am everything wobbles.....Not nice....Hi Lifeline? I downloaded one of those patterns today. The hooded scarf with the "pompom". I will, however NOT be doing the pompom. But I'm knitting a baby afghan.....All I need is a baby...Have you had a good day today? Purple, I'm not asking you hahaha. I know you've been buying......I really would love to come sometime. I'd be so nervous in London. hahaha I'd be a mole coming up out of the underground haha
> ...


We would definitely look after you...even if we have to hold your hand at all times.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello ladies. I have had a good but busy day. I do actually like my work, you wouldn't have believed it to be true recently. But having got back to being my cheerful self, I'm back to enjoying work.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back scruptiously clean. I've decided I'm going to get another bath mat so I have 2...I nearly went A over t again and the size I am everything wobbles.....Not nice....Hi Lifeline? I downloaded one of those patterns today. The hooded scarf with the "pompom". I will, however NOT be doing the pompom. But I'm knitting a baby afghan.....All I need is a baby...Have you had a good day today? Purple, I'm not asking you hahaha. I know you've been buying......I really would love to come sometime. I'd be so nervous in London. hahaha I'd be a mole coming up out of the underground haha
> ...


I would love too....Just been telling DH and he's smiling!! hahahaha...Don't quite know how to take that hahaha...TODAY, he decided that because I didn't like shopping (he's only 43 yrs late) that he would do the shopping and I needn't go, What do you think of that?????I'm SO TEMPTED to let him. I think he just want's to get my Xmas prezzy :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Aww that's sweet. Have you left lots of hints around to let him know what to get.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:



> Hello ladies. I have had a good but busy day. I do actually like my work, you wouldn't have believed it to be true recently. But having got back to being my cheerful self, I'm back to enjoying work.


See you should listen to your KP friends.......So pleased you're on the mend. I wished I'd taken time off sometimes. Infact a little TLC or support might have helped me! never mind........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I've written a few things down that I'm desperate for. :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies. I have had a good but busy day. I do actually like my work, you wouldn't have believed it to be true recently. But having got back to being my cheerful self, I'm back to enjoying work.
> ...


 :|

Glad you don't ever have to go there again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Last year I sent DH an email with links to all the things I wanted. It worked... didn't get every thing, but it meant I got something I actually wanted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


If he's anything like Mr P he'll bring back everything that is reduced whether you wanted it or not!! Mr P is banned from food shopping. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I still dream about it, it's pts the dr says. I was dreaming about it last night.....That's enough of that now. DIL says it's a very heavy term this one..She seems so tired. I wish she would give it up. I won't say that though, but she's like you and loves it...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


How do I send a puppy??????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


unless it's a knitting shop I'm shopping no more....hahaha...I hope to make thaT MY NEW YEAR REsolution :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I still dream about it, it's pts the dr says. I was dreaming about it last night.....That's enough of that now. DIL says it's a very heavy term this one..She seems so tired. I wish she would give it up. I won't say that though, but she's like you and loves it...


Poor you that it still haunts your dreams.

Yes this term is busy...it's that horrid (?) C word that has a tendency to crop up at this time of year. To fit everything in related to the C word we start talking about it in October :|

I am glad DIL enjoys her work too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going now to make some coffee. Susan enjoy your day tomorrow and buy lots of wool - you know you want to and patterns and needles and anything else you fancy. xxxx
May pop back later if I haven't fallen asleep. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Find a pet shop or some such where you can get one and send a link to the shop...simples :XD:

Oh wouldn't that be delightful...a puppy. We could be his KP aunties and see him grow. You could call it KP or Tink or something lovely like that and we could take it for walks and...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im going now to make some coffee. Susan enjoy your day tomorrow and buy lots of wool - you know you want to and patterns and needles and anything else you fancy. xxxx
> May pop back later if I haven't fallen asleep. xx


Have a lovely coffee and enjoy your sleep if you fall there. You will need it after your day out with Londy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going now, I'm sort of messaging GS2....see you all later...I may text tomorrow.......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going now, I'm sort of messaging GS2....see you all later...I may text tomorrow.......


Night night Susan. Have a GREAT day tomorrow. Bring back lots of new stash.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops again, I keep double posting!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's great and I am certain it will all fit and look wonderful! Mr L was very impressed with the bags!!! Glad you got home ok, I was indoors by 4.50!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


That's probably all he'd bring home though and you'd have to go back for the rest!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops again, I keep double posting!!


Tht's cos you bought 2 bags. Im going to keep the purple one. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I still dream about it, it's pts the dr says. I was dreaming about it last night.....That's enough of that now. DIL says it's a very heavy term this one..She seems so tired. I wish she would give it up. I won't say that though, but she's like you and loves it...


My DD seems to be weighed down too and still won't let me help with Christmas for 9 of us!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Did you notice the bags were priced at £49.99


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I still dream about it, it's pts the dr says. I was dreaming about it last night.....That's enough of that now. DIL says it's a very heavy term this one..She seems so tired. I wish she would give it up. I won't say that though, but she's like you and loves it...
> ...


Im taking all the help I can get!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Purple and Londy it sounds like you had a great day out. Londy you bully :XD:
> ...


I'd say I was .....'persuasive'!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (You know I was right!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Of course you were right, I would have regrettede it if I hadnt have bought the skirt nd top. The free skirt was a bonus!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to bed now, its pouring with rain here and very very windy. Once again thanks for a lovely doay. Night night. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im off to bed now, its pouring with rain here and very very windy. Once again thanks for a lovely doay. Night night. xxx


Sounds pretty wet here too (I can hear tyres sloshing through water outside!) Sleep well dear and I hope today didn't wear you out too much - worth it though, wasn't it!!? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Im off to bed now, its pouring with rain here and very very windy. Once again thanks for a lovely doay. Night night. xxx
> ...


Definitely worth it in so many ways. xx Night nightxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening from a cool Florida. Had a lovely dinner and just finished up a piece of pumpkin pie. Sounds like everyone has had a very nice day.

Purple and Londy you two are great shoppers. You look out for deals for one another. Glad you had so much fun together today. Londy just love the pict of your son and his princess. Is so precious.

GS have a terrific time tomorrow at Harrogate and enjoy spending your 20 pounds. Buy anything your heart desires. Can't wait to hear about your day.

Jynx I tried to catch your DGD marching, but I don't know if I missed Plano TX or they did not show them. Hope your day was wonderful with family and friends.

Lifeline so happy you are feeling better and vertigo is gone. Glad you followed everyone's advice about staying home till well. Like your hooded scarf pattern Linky gave to you.

Binky and Linky hope you had a wonderful holiday with your family. Got to chat with my DD overseas and had FB message from son in So. Korea. GD also sent message via FB. Did sit and go over memories of prior holidays when we were all together. Don't think those days will ever come around again. Life goes forward and change is always a constant. One must just adapt.

Xiang glad you are pleased with your spinning lessons and truly enjoying them.Think it is a wonderful skill to develop.

Saxy have heard of Boxing Day, but would appreciate if you could explain exactly what it is and how it pertains to Christmas. As you can tell, don't know much about it, except its name. Sorry to not be more up on these things. Do you give gifts and when do you celebrate it and how???

Nitzi how are you feeling. You said you had the sniffles??Hope you didn't catch a cild from co workwrs.

Sorry I can't remember all the chatter I haved read over past few days. Will try to stay caught up from now on. Hopefully will be putting Christmas tree up this weekend. It is a job I hate, but love the end result. When do you all start decorating for the holiday???
Going to read for awhile and try to start another small knitting project. Nitey nite to all/ good day to Judi and Smiley.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Just in a pan and come on over!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am tired.... Purly we had turkey,stuffing,sweet potato casserole, green beans and green bean casserole, corn,mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberry sauce, Mom's awesome tomato and cucumber salad,Mac and cheese rolls, pumpkin pie, pecan pie and banana pudding brownies with York peppermint patties I think that is all and everybody seemed to have a really good time and I am bushed.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Susan have a really good time tomorrow!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good EARLY morning girls...It's 6.15am!!!! yes, just incase you think I've made a typing error I repeat..6.15am. My chicken buns for the bus are up and my orange soda. I need...Some stitch holders, a pattern with a cable in and probably yarn....After avalanching it last night and the wardrobe won't close, DH's face will be a picture when I come home. bless him....I hope all of you have a great day....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good EARLY morning girls...It's 6.15am!!!! yes, just incase you think I've made a typing error I repeat..6.15am. My chicken buns for the bus are up and my orange soda. I need...Some stitch holders, a pattern with a cable in and probably yarn....After avalanching it last night and the wardrobe won't close, DH's face will be a picture when I come home. bless him....I hope all of you have a great day....


Enjoy your day Susan.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am tired.... Purly we had turkey,stuffing,sweet potato casserole, green beans and green bean casserole, corn,mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberry sauce, Mom's awesome tomato and cucumber salad,Mac and cheese rolls, pumpkin pie, pecan pie and banana pudding brownies with York peppermint patties I think that is all and everybody seemed to have a really good time and I am bushed.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Wow...that is an amazing feast. No wonder you are tired fter all of that.

Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening from a cool Florida. Had a lovely dinner and just finished up a piece of pumpkin pie. Sounds like everyone has had a very nice day.
> 
> Purple and Londy you two are great shoppers. You look out for deals for one another. Glad you had so much fun together today. Londy just love the pict of your son and his princess. Is so precious.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit of a party pooper when it comes to putting up the Christmas decorations...I dislike the space it all takes up. We used to get a real tree, but that has got so expensive we now have artificial...it takes up less space too. I try for us to put it up on Christmas eve and down again streight after new year but I get cried down and it has to go up a few days before Christmas eve and down on 12th night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We didn't bother last year. The first time ever....I wish I had. I'm looking forward to using my porch for my Santa's. I got 2 poinassettas yesterday (SP)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Um.... as some of the ladies on the Edinburgh trip will tell you, I am not very good at leaving my cell on because, a) I am paranoid it will run out of battery power and b) I never have my cell on when driving as I would be tempted to answer and c) I don't always want to speak to anyone else when I am in the company of another!! Was having lunch with Purple today and a friend rang. so I felt I should answer and then I couldn't get rid of her! Purple was very understanding but it feels rude to me!! However, I think my friend has forgiven me but not before saying that she hoped I would be as understanding if _she_ forgot something!!!


We share that in common. Mine doesn't seem to hold a charge for very long,,, I seldom take it with me and very few people have the number..... Totally missed texts and a call from GD wanting to come home from school early one day last week.... but have told her to ring, not text in the future.... I figure the phone is for MY convenience.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day. Watched the parades but never saw Jynx's DGD marching. Don't know why.


I did not know that they were combining 3 teams from TX. They were billed as the Coast to Coast dancers..... and wore white berets, red jackets, black pants and had Macy's shopping bags to do a number called Shopping Chicago... They are much better on their own, as they only had 3 practives asa group She had a ball in Chicago and fell in love with the town... She saw a play (Sister Act), did the aquarium, Navy Pier, Museum of Scince and Industry, went ice skating, stayed in a very posh hotel and they had a lovely party and dinner for them one evening. When i post picture to computer, I'll have to include the one of her asleep on LR floor tonight.... one tired young lady.

Here is the menu... 23 lb. turkey, 2 different dressings, mashed pot. and gravy, sweet potatoes whipped with candied pecans, green bean casserole, brussel sprouts, salad, cranberry sauce and relishes, rolls, mac and cheese and some crabcakes and stuffed tilapia for Rachel. We started out the afternoon with shrimp, stuffed mushroomes, nuts, candy, lots of cheeses and sausages. We ended with pumpkin, mincemeat and apple pies. It took forever to pack up all the leftovers and ship them out with the gang.... Of course, we will be having turkey sandwiches for the rest of the week-end...... We were all so tires, we did not even play games... but had a very nice day. G and I watched a movie when everyone left around 10. I'm trying to catch up, but back is tired and cut finger is making typing a trick..... so I'm off to bed now. Dre'a was going to shop until midnight or so and then go out again at 6 in the morning. I may do some of the decorating tomorrow or may sleep all day!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm a little late but want to wish everyone who celebtrates it a very HAPPY THANKS GIVING (That represents red, white and blue!) and considering you are celebrating breaking away from the Brits, I think that's jolly generous!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You *are * being very generous..... but we actually celebrate that on July 4th. Thanksgiving is for making it through the first year and having food to eat and share with the natives who taught us how to survive...

I laughed at your noticing son's grey hair...... Dre'a was having such hot flashes today....... How did our babies get so old???


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly - We stopped doing a real tree, though I loved it.. We now have a commercial artificial and it hasto be assembled branch by branch.... I hae a million ornaments. It actually takes me 2-3 days to do the tree and another for the village. I hate the work but love the results... I'm thinking seriously about just doing one or the other... but don't think I could sell that till the GD's go off to college!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan, hope you find loads of goodies. My LYS is having a huge sale tomorrow.. just don't know if I have the energy to face the crowds..... Right now my bed is calling.... I'm caught up... YEAH.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey all ~ the prodigal woman has stepped back in. Of course there probably isn't anyone here but at least you'll know I was here . Today was indeed Thanksgiving here but I didn't celebrate it at all. I was by myself with the exception of a cousin that stopped in for a few minutes after she dropped off my uncle. They had all spent the day at another cousin's home and of course dear ol' Viv wasn't invited. I hope all is well. I'm hanging in there. Staci's baby girl is due any day. It's kind of exciting but I wish I could be there to help her with Aaden and all. I miss you guys. ((Hugs))


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey all ~ the prodigal woman has stepped back in. Of course there probably isn't anyone here but at least you'll know I was here . Today was indeed Thanksgiving here but I didn't celebrate it at all. I was by myself with the exception of a cousin that stopped in for a few minutes after she dropped off my uncle. They had all spent the day at another cousin's home and of course dear ol' Viv wasn't invited. I hope all is well. I'm hanging in there. Staci's baby girl is due any day. It's kind of exciting but I wish I could be there to help her with Aaden and all. I miss you guys. ((Hugs))


It's good to see you back here Viv, for how ever long you decide to stay 
If I had been I your neighbourhood, I would have spent the day with you xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You'll enjoy that because you are a calm person. I've just been downloading that hooded pattern and I think I've got just the yarn to do it in.....I want to check for babies too.


Hahahaha ...... I love that you think I am so calm, I have perfected the outward cover ....... hahaha ...... The underlying volcano is very volatile :shock: :shock:

Anne says hello to all, she is just getting over a Spring Virus (they attack at the change of season) the weather has been so changeable here, that sometimes it is difficult to remember what season we are actually I
Having :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Londy ..... We will all recognise that little girl, but she is gorgeous & this one is a classic xoxo
> ...


Oh oh oh ......... I know, he got sick of the kaleidoscope hair ....... and died it, so that it was even :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Still don't like it - it still tastes like pumpkin YUK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and bright Surrey. It poured with rain last night but it has stopped now and the wind has died. We have horrendous floods again in some parts of the country. It seems to be all or nothing with the rain here! How is everyone today.?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a damp and bright Surrey. It poured with rain last night but it has stopped now and the wind has died. We have horrendous floods again in some parts of the country. It seems to be all or nothing with the rain here! How is everyone today.?


Good morning, Purple, I am resting in my lounge room, with the air conditioning on cold - hoping to cool down at some point tonight, so that I can get some sleep. Apart from that, I am feeling good & have had a wonderful day - no rain here for a while, tho'


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey all ~ the prodigal woman has stepped back in. Of course there probably isn't anyone here but at least you'll know I was here . Today was indeed Thanksgiving here but I didn't celebrate it at all. I was by myself with the exception of a cousin that stopped in for a few minutes after she dropped off my uncle. They had all spent the day at another cousin's home and of course dear ol' Viv wasn't invited. I hope all is well. I'm hanging in there. Staci's baby girl is due any day. It's kind of exciting but I wish I could be there to help her with Aaden and all. I miss you guys. ((Hugs))


Hi Viv,
Nice to see you here. Bet you are excited about the baby. My son in France has just had a little boy, but I wont get to see them until the new year. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a damp and bright Surrey. It poured with rain last night but it has stopped now and the wind has died. We have horrendous floods again in some parts of the country. It seems to be all or nothing with the rain here! How is everyone today.?
> ...


Evening Xiang, I am having a late breakfast and I'm sitting next to the radiator and the heating is turned up!!! Not sure what Im going to do today, but it will involve knitting at some point. Glad you had a wonderful day and so glad you are getting on ok with your spinning. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am just finishing off a "bun cover" for DGD1, in PURPLE. I have to make 2 of these for her


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Is that a hair bun cover or bread bun?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a text from Susan, she is on her way to Harrogate she says the coach driver has nearly driven into the back of a car and gone wrong twice!

Im off now to sort out the ingredients for my Christmas puds and cake. 

Have a good evening Xiang. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It is for a hair bun - her hair is so thick that it won't stay in the bun & I suppose, because of the thickness of her hair, it is making her feel too hot


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I will post a photo, when it is finished, I am just connecting the hair tie to it now :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you too busy to have a chat on Skype?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Had a text from Susan, she is on her way to Harrogate she says the coach driver has nearly driven into the back of a car and gone wrong twice!
> 
> Im off now to sort out the ingredients for my Christmas puds and cake.
> 
> Have a good evening Xiang. Catch you later. xxx


Ok, have a great day, will try for a chat another time xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like you girls all cooked up a fabulous banquet, well done and no wonder you are all sooo tired! Good job it's only once a year eh?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little late but want to wish everyone who celebtrates it a very HAPPY THANKS GIVING (That represents red, white and blue!) and considering you are celebrating breaking away from the Brits, I think that's jolly generous!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


     Oh, how embarrassing to get that wrong!!! Not just my son getting older, eh?? My sincere apologies, I will get it right next year, I promise. Just off to the library to get out a book on American history!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 10'C (50'F) going down to 0'C (32'f) by 4:00 pm.
I've stopped sneezing, thankfully. I just have a little cough occasionally. I got off lucky.
I have spent 2 evenings untangling and rewinding a yarn cake that I had wound on my yarnwinder. When I came home it had 4 ends and had turned into a yarn blob. I think it had help. :roll: 
Some of the Christmas yarn that I ordered ended up being the wrong colour. It didn't even match the description on the website never mind the picture. 
So I had to order more. At this rate I'll never get down and some people are going to get the yarn as is.
It's FRIDAY!!! Yeah!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am tired.... Purly we had turkey,stuffing,sweet potato casserole, green beans and green bean casserole, corn,mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberry sauce, Mom's awesome tomato and cucumber salad,Mac and cheese rolls, pumpkin pie, pecan pie and banana pudding brownies with York peppermint patties I think that is all and everybody seemed to have a really good time and I am bushed.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Everything sounds yummy, especially the pecan pie 
Glad you had a wonderful time.
Rest up, Christmas is just around the corner.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 10'C (50'F) going down to 0'C (32'f) by 4:00 pm.
> I've stopped sneezing, thankfully. I just have a little cough occasionally. I got off lucky.
> I have spent 2 evenings untangling and rewinding a yarn cake that I had wound on my yarnwinder. When I came home it had 4 ends and had turned into a yarn blob. I think it had help. :roll:
> Some of the Christmas yarn that I ordered ended up being the wrong colour. It didn't even match the description on the website never mind the picture.
> ...


Hi Nitzi!! I would save yourself a lot of stress and give them the yarn, as it is, needles and a pattern, they'll thank you for it later!! :lol: Glad you have escaped the worst of the lergy, I had the same thing for a few weeks - only one really bad day but lots of sneezing and feeling exhausted, better now!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Evening from a cool Florida. Had a lovely dinner and just finished up a piece of pumpkin pie. Sounds like everyone has had a very nice day.
> ...


We don't put up much, just some garland and wreaths. The rest ends up becoming cat toys, so we don't bother anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a good day. Watched the parades but never saw Jynx's DGD marching. Don't know why.
> ...


I don't think I could even get a 23 lb turkey in my oven!
Too bad they combined teams for the parade. Glad GD had a great time anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey all ~ the prodigal woman has stepped back in. Of course there probably isn't anyone here but at least you'll know I was here . Today was indeed Thanksgiving here but I didn't celebrate it at all. I was by myself with the exception of a cousin that stopped in for a few minutes after she dropped off my uncle. They had all spent the day at another cousin's home and of course dear ol' Viv wasn't invited. I hope all is well. I'm hanging in there. Staci's baby girl is due any day. It's kind of exciting but I wish I could be there to help her with Aaden and all. I miss you guys. ((Hugs))


Hi Luvy, come around more often. Miss you too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, it's a bit late as I have been on here a while but "Good Morning"!
I have just dragged our old baby stroller out of the garage and given it a spruce up in prep for you-know-who. I couldn't work out why one of the wheel would go round easily then spent the next half hour with forceps, scissors and a dpn, pulling out yards of what must have been part of some sort of blanket at one time!!! Wonder what happened to the rest of it!! It's rolling nicely now! Am out to lunch again today then picking up gks for two nights and a pntomime, yay!!!! Catch you later girls, all take care and I send you all lots of love! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 10'C (50'F) going down to 0'C (32'f) by 4:00 pm.
> ...


Hi Londy. Some of my work neighbours have been coughing for weeks now. I started overdosing on vitamins as soon as I started the sniffles. Maybe that helped.
The furbabies can't have that yarn, it's for a prezzie and will have to be washed now before I can go on to get any of their kittie addons out of it. They couldn't have picked on an acrylic ball :roll: My guard kitty must have been snoozing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Oh the joys of pets, gotta love 'em!! x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to run. I'm taking a baby sweater to work to sew the buttons on properly. One of the ladies has a new 11lb grandbaby and none of the things that they have fit the little boy. Lucky I have a few things here that I made that will do.
I'll talk later.
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to run. I'm taking a baby sweater to work to sew the buttons on properly. One of the ladies has a new 11lb grandbaby and none of the things that they have fit the little boy. Lucky I have a few things here that I made that will do.
> I'll talk later.
> Have a great day.


Have a good day too dear! x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ive managed to miss you all again ..
> 
> Here is hoping that everyone have a
> Wonderful Thanksgiving Day
> ...


and we love you. Sorry I missed you - computer problems again!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've just seen the following for sale at £45. I figure I could make it for less if I could just work out how to make the hood shaping...any ideas? http://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/gifts/festive_offers/knitted_accessories/women_1/treacle_hood_scarf_cormorant.htm


someone else has probably answered by now, but I think it's knitted straight then folded in half sideways and sewn together at the top. Easy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > she is beautiful. Does she take after you? I always say my gorgeous twins take after me!
> ...


I hope that's glass behind her. Looks frightening.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey. Im up bright? and early as I'm off to London today to meet Londy. We will try (NOT) to behave.
> 
> I've had a pm from Lynnmontana who says she's not bee too good recently, but wants to say hi to everyone. I have given her the latest link to Connections so hopefully she will drop by.
> 
> How is everyone this morning. xxxxx


That would be good. I wondered where she had got to, and if we had upset her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm a little late but want to wish everyone who celebtrates it a very HAPPY THANKS GIVING (That represents red, white and blue!) and considering you are celebrating breaking away from the Brits, I think that's jolly generous!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's because we still love our American children, even if they left us! Though I did do a double take when a KPer asked if we celebrated Thanksgiving!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hardly surprising. We all want you as a friend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening froma worn out Purple in Surrey. Today I was FORCED by Londy to buy bags and clothes, she really was a bully :roll: Mind you what bargains - bags that were marked at £49.99 for £10 amd because I couldn't make my mind up as to which purple skirt and top to buy the man charged me for one skirt and one top and gave me the other skirt free! Woohoo!!!! Had a lovely day and am now having my tea - a glass of wine and some olives.
> How is everyone?
> Londy love the photo and thanks for today. xx


all that lovely shopping, AND a day with Londy. Wipe that smile off your face!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back scruptiously clean. I've decided I'm going to get another bath mat so I have 2...I nearly went A over t again and the size I am everything wobbles.....Not nice....Hi Lifeline? I downloaded one of those patterns today. The hooded scarf with the "pompom". I will, however NOT be doing the pompom. But I'm knitting a baby afghan.....All I need is a baby...Have you had a good day today? Purple, I'm not asking you hahaha. I know you've been buying......I really would love to come sometime. I'd be so nervous in London. hahaha I'd be a mole coming up out of the underground haha
> ...


and me! London's not far for me, and if Susan's there, I am.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. I have had a good but busy day. I do actually like my work, you wouldn't have believed it to be true recently. But having got back to being my cheerful self, I'm back to enjoying work.


You needed to let your body rest. We women are not good enough about giving in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening from a cool Florida. Had a lovely dinner and just finished up a piece of pumpkin pie. Sounds like everyone has had a very nice day.
> 
> Purple and Londy you two are great shoppers. You look out for deals for one another. Glad you had so much fun together today. Londy just love the pict of your son and his princess. Is so precious.
> 
> ...


Boxing Day is the day after Christmas Day, and traditionally it was the day you put money in a small box for the tradesmen who had looked after you all year. Nowadays you would use an envelope or nothing. Most people tip the dustmen so they don't drop rubbish all year! It's mainly just a reason for another day off, as you don't see any tradesmen on a bank holiday.This year is my lazy year, as we go to London to my brother's. He cooks Xmas Day and we go to my other brother's lady friend's for Boxing Day. Middle brother gets away with it every year! Next year everyone comes to us - hard work!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little late but want to wish everyone who celebtrates it a very HAPPY THANKS GIVING (That represents red, white and blue!) and considering you are celebrating breaking away from the Brits, I think that's jolly generous!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


My bad. I always thought, like Londy, that your Thanksgiving was partly for freedom from us. Sorry. It's makes much more sense now. We used to have a pagan festival at this time to use up all the food that wouldn't keep through the winter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey all ~ the prodigal woman has stepped back in. Of course there probably isn't anyone here but at least you'll know I was here . Today was indeed Thanksgiving here but I didn't celebrate it at all. I was by myself with the exception of a cousin that stopped in for a few minutes after she dropped off my uncle. They had all spent the day at another cousin's home and of course dear ol' Viv wasn't invited. I hope all is well. I'm hanging in there. Staci's baby girl is due any day. It's kind of exciting but I wish I could be there to help her with Aaden and all. I miss you guys. ((Hugs))


Hey girl! Good to hear from you. We miss you too. I bet you do wish you could be with Staci. A new baby! Another Tena baby for us all to love.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Had a text from Susan, she is on her way to Harrogate she says the coach driver has nearly driven into the back of a car and gone wrong twice!
> 
> Im off now to sort out the ingredients for my Christmas puds and cake.
> 
> Have a good evening Xiang. Catch you later. xxx


It could only happen to Susan. Hope she hets there and back in one piece, loaded with goodies.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It is now afternoon, and no-one's around. All busy living. The sun is shining in the window after that horribly wild and windy night. I'm so glad I don't sleep in our middle bedroom. The chimney is still in working order and the wind was literally howling down it. I could not have slept. The one in our bedroom must be blocked as there was no noise. I won't get rid of them as they are beautiful little victorian fireplaces. No floods here as far as I know. I think the heavy rain bypassed us again. But boy did we get the wind.
Computer keeps playing up again, so couldn't get on yesterday. Boring day all round. Doing nothing interesting today either other than my knitting, which is great fun at the moment. I'll let you all into the secret later.
I'll slink off in shame after my faux pas over Thanksgiving.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone. The sun is shining and birds are tweeting and the heater is on. Have a cool front hitting us and at night the temp dropped into the low 50's. Will warm up to 70 today, all will be well.

Watching tv couldn't believe all the people out shopping last night for Black Friday. Hope the deals are worth it. I join Binky and Jynx in the tired department yesterday. I would not want to shop after all that.

Oh I am worried I broke my Kindle. The cord got tangled round my foot and it went crashing too the floor. Light won't go on or off to show if it is recharging or not. I am sick about it. Hopefully it will recharge.

GS have a lovely day at Harrogate if you can get there in one piece. What is it about the bus drivers you meet up with??????

Purple have fun baking your Christmas cake and such. It would be nice if your son and his family could go to your home for the holiday this year. That way you would have your whole family together.

Londy if the lady is truly your friend she would see you were doing a good deed for folks who needed some help and be understanding. I think I might call her more of acquaintance than a friend. You are way too sweet to have someone treat you nastily.

Saxy thanks for the explanation about Boxing Day. Interesting concept. It is good that this year is not your turn to do all the fussing. It is lots of work to do special occasion dinners. Especially so close to your birthday when you should be relaxing and partying.

Xiang hope you cooled off enough to get to sleep, and hope Smiley's cold is much improved. How many spinning lessons do you get in a week???

Hello Luvy good to hear from you again. So sorry to hear your cousin did not invite you for dinner and you were by yourself. Hope the day wasn't a total bummer for you. Know you must be excited by a new little baby on the way. Have you made anything for the new arrival????Take care.

Hey Nitzi, I don't envy you untangling a yarn barf. I would explain to security kitty if it happens again he will be fired from job and placed in time out with no treats. lol
Good idea to just give present of yarn and picture of pattern, and not put pressure on yourself. Glad the siffles are receding and you are feeling better.

Jynx I missed your DGD group altogether. Too bad they put everyone in such a huge grouping. Glad she had a wonderful time on her visit to Chicago. I lived there for a few years in my younger days and really never cared for it.

Binky and Jynx sounds like you all had feasts and wonderful day with your family. I think we were all tired at the end of it. Now to gear up for Christmas.

Need to straighten a few things up and then start serious laundry duty. Yuk!!!But clean clothes we must have. Chat later and hugs all around. Purlyxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang hope you cooled off enough to get to sleep, and hope Smiley's cold is much improved. How many spinning lessons do you get in a week???

I only have one lesson a week, cos I have too much other stuff I want to do. I also practice at home, so with knitting, crocheting, sewing & spinning - I almost don't have time to do housework - I do remember to do some now & then :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy/Saxy

This little minute video is a good one. And you are neither one wrong on the history - as I am sure that is the English side of the story..... It *was *after first coming to this country that the pilgrims lost almost half their population to a hard winter.... The neighboring Indian tribe taught them how to work the land and the following Fall they had enough for the Winter stored and had a 3-day feast with the Indians to celebrate the bounty. This was in 1621..... Much later, there was a battle at Saratoga against the Brits that was won and added to that year's celebration, but not the real reason for the seasonal feast. (Then again, I'm sure we will always be thought of as the rebel children who left the motherland, but we do get to "come home" here on Connections!)

http://www.history.com/topics/thanksgiving/videos#thanksgiving-becomes-a-holiday


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH has gone off to deliver payroll to the farm..... I've discovered that SIL left his cellphone here last night. I knew it couldn't have been one of the girls...... they couldn't live 15 minutes without theirs! I know they are out shopping... so will probably stop by... Shucks, means this robe probably needs to be replaced with *rea* real clothes....

I am being so good *NOT* to run down to LYS sale. I might break down later.

I think I am coming down with DH's cold.... so I may run up to the pharmacy or go take every remedy in the cabinet!!! I refuse to start coughing all over again....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy/Saxy
> 
> This little minute video is a good one. And you are neither one wrong on the history - as I am sure that is the English side of the story..... It *was *after first coming to this country that the pilgrims lost almost half their population to a hard winter.... The neighboring Indian tribe taught them how to work the land and the following Fall they had enough for the Winter stored and had a 3-day feast with the Indians to celebrate the bounty. This was in 1621..... Much later, there was a battle at Saratoga against the Brits that was won and added to that year's celebration, but not the real reason for the seasonal feast. (Then again, I'm sure we will always be thought of as the rebel children who left the motherland, but we do get to "come home" here on Connections!)
> 
> http://www.history.com/topics/thanksgiving/videos#thanksgiving-becomes-a-holiday


Thanks for that. Yes we still think of you as our beloved children, and we're quite proud of you, as Mothers are!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Viv.... Glad you stopped by..... Do you see those cousins often? Seems they were not thinking straight, as the day is about sharing the bounty. wish you were in TX. We have always told the girls to feel free to invite any "orphans" that did not have family near or whatever...... 

I've often thought about talking the family into skipping the meal and going to serve others at a shelter or some such. It would be in the spirit of the day, kinder to our waistlines and I wouldn't have to clean or cook!!!

How nice that the new little one will have a big brother to show her the ropes. I always wanted an older brother, but had to settle for my cousin..... whom I adored.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What bargains I got today. Crofter for £16.99 purple.....Patons fusion cotton £16.99.....a bulb for my craft lamp. Some stitich holders like what purley sent me one time, I thought these were fab and didn't expect to get some in the UK. The crofter was marked down to £25 and he gave me it for £17...brilliant eh???? THEN.....I got home and there was a parcel waiting and I've had the biggest suprise from Purley....She is a lovely person. How can we love people we've never met eh? We do though, don't we? I've had some Simply soft yarn sent to me in shaded blues. Just my colours and some CHOCOLATE jello ..mmmmmmmm......When we meet, which we will, DH and me are going to take her and her DH out for a wonderful meal.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey all ~ the prodigal woman has stepped back in. Of course there probably isn't anyone here but at least you'll know I was here . Today was indeed Thanksgiving here but I didn't celebrate it at all. I was by myself with the exception of a cousin that stopped in for a few minutes after she dropped off my uncle. They had all spent the day at another cousin's home and of course dear ol' Viv wasn't invited. I hope all is well. I'm hanging in there. Staci's baby girl is due any day. It's kind of exciting but I wish I could be there to help her with Aaden and all. I miss you guys. ((Hugs))


Hi VI V....I didn't know that Staci was expecting again. Another blanket for you to knit....I'm sendin a pm...lovely to see you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you girls all cooked up a fabulous banquet, well done and no wonder you are all sooo tired! Good job it's only once a year eh?!!!


OOO this baby is SOOOOOOOOO gorgeous hahahahah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Oh Saxy you say the nicest things....I've got a photo of you on my phone. I can't remember taking it...hahaha...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Had a text from Susan, she is on her way to Harrogate she says the coach driver has nearly driven into the back of a car and gone wrong twice!
> ...


Somebody asked me if I was putting a "tip" in his collection plate???? I said "Are you daft or what?" the only tip I can give him is to revise up the highway code......He hit 5 curbs,,,,I'm seriously thingking of phoning the company, but I wouldn't like him to loose his job and Idon't like buses anyway.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great yarns........ and love the soft colors and shading... I ressisted going to yarn store sale but am thinking of running down to Joannes.... (probably too late) because they had a set of 3 Ott lamps for $149. normally $410. and Iwould like to replace LR lamps... Those bulbs are not cheap so it's always nice to find a sale.... 

Purly is surely a pearl.... I hope you do get to meet up in FL..... I'd even fly down for that event...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly,,, Has the Kindle mended? I'v dropped laptop off the arm of chair so many times... I can't believe I haven't killed it. If it doesn't recover, Cyber Monday should have some great deals... like under $50...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Somebody asked me if I was putting a "tip" in his collection plate???? I said "Are you daft or what?" the only tip I can give him is to revise up the highway code......He hit 5 curbs,,,,I'm seriously thingking of phoning the company, but I wouldn't like him to loose his job and Idon't like buses anyway.....


I am beginning to understand why your buses are free!!!! They shouldn't dare charge for curb crashing.... The taxis in Mexico are another riding adventure... as they all seem to want to out macho the other drivers.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Jynx...How is your cold? Have some hot orange juice....It's been a lovely day today, but I AM a bad tempered bus traveller!!! I get cross that people have our lives in their hands and they don't seem to care.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody asked me if I was putting a "tip" in his collection plate???? I said "Are you daft or what?" the only tip I can give him is to revise up the highway code......He hit 5 curbs,,,,I'm seriously thingking of phoning the company, but I wouldn't like him to loose his job and Idon't like buses anyway.....
> ...


This bus wasn't free!!!! It was a private coach...hahahaha..It cost me £12 to get flung from one side to the other and halfway up a white cars bum..... :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Jynx...How is your cold? Have some hot orange juice....It's been a lovely day today, but I AM a bad tempered bus traveller!!! I get cross that people have our lives in their hands and they don't seem to care.


I seem to be holding my own on the cold.... I did have some very orangey spiced hot tea and plan on taking lots of zinc (Yuck) and other cold killing things.

My baby brother absolutely will not fly for the same reason... he can't stand that anyone else have control over his destiny. DH used to be the same way about flying but no more. he did always say that he wanted his pilots and his Dr.'s to have grey hair though...... no novices for him..

i've been putting the village up all afternoon and still not done. i've got to go locate some power strips to make sure all the lights are working before i cover up the cords...

Do you know what you will make with your new yarn? What is the fiber blend on that Paton? I don't think I've seen it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off to my bed now girls....I'm so tired and the vision in my dud eye is just about gone. This happens when I'm tired...I'll see you all in the morning. Tomorrow, I'll put the washer on and sit and knit. There has been a "little" mention that we may have two little visitors sleeping tomorrow night......They've just found out that their dad's gym is still in one of the loft's in one of the garages...OMG....I suppose it'll make a change from video games hahaha...love you all..night night....xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jynx...How is your cold? Have some hot orange juice....It's been a lovely day today, but I AM a bad tempered bus traveller!!! I get cross that people have our lives in their hands and they don't seem to care.
> ...


It's viscose and cotton...I bought it because he said it was 4ply but it's not, it's DK...I bought a 4ply pattern aswell. AW well, there'll be some upstairs somewhere. DH has just had a go about the yarn on the floor!!!!...I told him to b off.... night night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This bus wasn't free!!!! It was a private coach...hahahaha..It cost me £12 to get flung from one side to the other and halfway up a white cars bum..... :XD:


Talk about adding insult to injury!!! My BFF has signed us up for a chocolate tour by bus and I know it is one of those little 15 seater ones that has no padding in the seats. It is costing $20. so I plan on having a little plastic bag in purse to make sure I consume enough chocolate to make me not care....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sleep tight.... I have an eye that lets me know when I am overtired... even if I don't think so.... I'm off to find some cords and find a snack...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hi Susan, Glad you are home in one piece and just love your bargains. What are you planning to knit with the wool. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

wait wait wait........ I have been told I am at a bauble making class on monday. I will be putting beads on a bauble for christmas...Now this should be a laugh....I said to ENA, a lady that's showing us what to do, I said, "ENA, are you excited that I am coming in your class""" she said she won't sleep all weekend for the excitement..I think she was being sarcastis. My BP is going but she's advanced, I'm a learner so waont be sitting next to her....Which is just aswell because we'll probably end up in the giigle.

AND.....sheila from the over 60's has text me to say that I've won a raffle at the coffee morning today but not to get too excited cos it's not much of a prize...hahaha...I sometimes think folk say what they like to me...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Night night, sleep well. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


havent a clue....a plain cardi in crofter and that fusion I don't know what to do. I thought a summer top. Do you like the purple? purple hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Now there's a question. I tried on all my purple clothes that I bought yesterday and they look gorgeous. Im knitting the edge of my jacket now and then there's just the sleeves ane collar to finish. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off o watch my TV in bed.... night to you both


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off o watch my TV in bed.... night to you both


And so am I - but I'll knit for a while. Night night. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gs you did very well at Harrogate today and I am so glad you made it home in one piece. If you and DH come to Florida and Jynx's flies in too, wow that would be super. Wonder who else we could get to come down and visit????? 

Jynx don't get DH cold, stay away from him. lol Seriously bulk up your intake of vit C and such.Please post a pict of your village. I love Christmas villages. When I was a kid my uncle had an elaborate village display with a train running round it and every time it passed a certain point the outhouse door would fly open and there sat farmer smith on the pot. As a kid I thought it hilarious. Still chuckle over it today.

Purple glad everything fits well and can't wait to see your new jacket when finished.

Nitey nite ladies across the pond. I'll try to get back later. Otherwise see you all in the am. Purly xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Gs you did very well at Harrogate today and I am so glad you made it home in one piece. If you and DH come to Florida and Jynx's flies in too, wow that would be super. Wonder who else we could get to come down and visit?????
> 
> Jynx don't get DH cold, stay away from him. lol Seriously bulk up your intake of vit C and such.Please post a pict of your village. I love Christmas villages. When I was a kid my uncle had an elaborate village display with a train running round it and every time it passed a certain point the outhouse door would fly open and there sat farmer smith on the pot. As a kid I thought it hilarious. Still chuckle over it today.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, I'll model the jacket as soon as it is finished, but I do have to make the pudding and cake this weekend.
Love the story about your Christmas village. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Time to settle down now. Looks like lots more rain is forecast for tomorrow. Night night everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone I have been super lazy today got started on the wrong foot when I went in the kitchen for a glass of water to take my medicine with and dropped the pitcher and broke it and half a gallon of water went all over the floor so I decided right there I was not doing much today and haven't went and picked up the little one and done one load of laundry so I think I am going to work on MIL's afghan for awhile

Purly hope that you did not break your kindle I would really miss my Nook if it got broken

Viv it was nice to hear from you please don't be a stranger 

GS sounds like the bus ride was horrific but the show was great you got some awesome deals and I have some of those stitch holder and they are really nice.

Purple Hope that your christmas puds and cakes turn out ok

Londy lovely avatar as always I don't think she will take a bad picture ever

Nitzi glad you are feeling better sorry cats had a little fun with your yarn 

because I was being so lazy today we didn't put the tree up today so I guess we will do it tomorrow and because one of the ladies from sewing circle is in the hospital they cancelled sewing circle tonight I probably wasn't going anyway because the little one is spending the night.

I need to go the battery is getting low on this laptop 

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well ..... I have done absolutely nothing today - it has been like the inside of a furnace here :-( ...... We now have a coolish breeze, coming from the south, but not cool enough to switch of the air conditioner. 

SUSAN - well done on the yarn shopping, it was a bit bad of the sales person tho', he should know his stock consists of


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


So glad it all looked good, but everything looks good on you anyway!!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

morning

i hope everyone is well?

I haven't had a minute to stop and think these pas few weeks

gran is out of hospital but she isnt right, confused and has gone deaf in her right ear so not sure if its bec of the fall 10 weeks ago or wax! nurse is coming to her monday

busy with Sophy's activities which seem to intermingle with each other.

nearly finished my Chrismas shopping

been knitting angel mice and an aran Jumper and baby stuff for a friend.

sorry I cant keep up with you all on what;s been happening!

any further forward with our next meet up??

will pop back later after I've caught up with some housework


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold grey and wet Surrey. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a cold grey and wet Surrey. How is everyone today. xx


Hello Purple, it has been clear & hot here ..... We now have a lovely cool breeze coming through all the doors & windows


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a cold grey and wet Surrey. How is everyone today. xx
> ...


And Im still sitting on the radiator!!! Evening Xiang. Its really rotten weather here and i HAVE TO GO TO THE SHOPS (oops caps lock) and get the dried fruit for my cake and puds. Better go soon as the forecast for this afternoon is torrential rain and high winds. Send some of your heat this way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning
> 
> i hope everyone is well?
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon, Glad gran is home, hope she picks up soon. Haven't had a chance to do anything more about going away but it looks like a travelodge in Worthing will be the best bet. Just got to sort out some dates.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to the shops before I need to get the boat out. Catch you all later. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I will catch you later then, I am now going to catch up on some knitting


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning my friends. I'm just up oiut of bed. DH has had a cd of Frank sinatra singing Christmas carols in the paper. They are being played at this moment and driving me insane...I'll be crying in a minute, they are so miserable....OMGoodness...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good afternoon all. I have caught up with all your news without making a comment. 
Susan, I love that purple wool. I hope it's for you again. Sorry about the bus. You should complain. He may kill someone one day. Why does it always happen to you? DH has probl;ems like that with trains. They go wrong when he goes on one. One jumped the tracks once, very frightening.
Jynx, try to send us a picture when the village is in all its glory.
Purple, I hope you are back from shopping. We were due to have late night opening fireworks on the end of the pier this evening, but they've been put off until tomorrow at 4.30. I don't know what else has been cancelled or postponed, but I'm not going to town to find out! May go tomorrow if I have the boys.
Hello Purly, I don't think I'll ever afford a trip to Florida unfortunately.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning my friends. I'm just up oiut of bed. DH has had a cd of Frank sinatra singing Christmas carols in the paper. They are being played at this moment and driving me insane...I'll be crying in a minute, they are so miserable....OMGoodness...


Oh dear, that does sound so dreary. Chuck it in the bin when DH isn't looking.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang, sit in that breeze and chill with your knitting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Saxy...I'm being a martyr and loving it. DH moaned about my wool and untidiness..You really have to see his 2 garages to know how tidy he is NOT. he says that doesn't count because it's not the house. I told him if he kicks the bucket it's not fair for DS and me to have to clean them. they are disgusting. Anyway I've given him lots of thins files etc to throw out from my crafts and smiled sweetly while I've done it, My friend has been over and taken a bag of aoo balls to knit for charity and poor DHY is looking so sorry, and keeps trying to cuddle me. Suffer you bugger!!!!! I'm lapping it up cos it's only rubbish I'm getting rid of.. hahahaha I'm really rotten...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy...I'm being a martyr and loving it. DH moaned about my wool and untidiness..You really have to see his 2 garages to know how tidy he is NOT. he says that doesn't count because it's not the house. I told him if he kicks the bucket it's not fair for DS and me to have to clean them. they are disgusting. Anyway I've given him lots of thins files etc to throw out from my crafts and smiled sweetly while I've done it, My friend has been over and taken a bag of aoo balls to knit for charity and poor DHY is looking so sorry, and keeps trying to cuddle me. Suffer you bugger!!!!! I'm lapping it up cos it's only rubbish I'm getting rid of.. hahahaha I'm really rotten...


make him suffer for every slight. I must admit mine is very good at letting me do my own thing. Mostly he wants to know what I'm doing all the time, but knitting and embroidery he leaves me alone. I daren't sew in his presence as he throws something at me to be mended!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone, I have slept in today till 9 am. I can't believe I'm still tired. Well, hopefully I'll wake up with my cappucino. Hope all is well with everyone.

Purple be careful out there and don't put up an umbrella, it could blow you away and that would be horrendous. Your weather has certainly been harsh dear. Hope you got all your supplies for for your cake and pud. Yummy!!!!

Sharon so sorry to hear your grandma is having a time of it, but glad to know she is out of hospital. You are so organized to have your shopping almost completed, I haven't even started.

GS tell your DH that as long as his garages are messy, he can not say anything about your yarn and supplies which you keep neatly hidden. lol

Londy have fun with the DGKs overnite stay. Do you play card or board games together???

Hey Saxy, never can tell, you might win a huge lottery then you might travel to US. I have done things I never thought in my younger days I would do, so never say never. I agree GS has no good luck with bus drivers, and your DH should stay off trains. Derailed train could have been very serious for him and others.

Xiang, glad to hear some cool breeze has started up for you. It is terrible when you feel yourself melting to death in the heat. How do you knit in that type of heat???My hands would be so sweaty from the yarn and all.

Binky hope today is better for you dear. Lucky you didn't cut yourself when that pitcher broke. We will try to put up Christmas tree today. Just to get it over with, how about you????

Well DH and I just about finished the leftovers from turkey day last night for dinner. Didn't make big portions of anything, as I didn't want leftovers for the next two weeks. Am going to try to put myself together and get on with my day. Has anyone heard from Tammie or McPasty lately???Hope all is well with them. Till later. Purly xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley, don't rush around but enjoy your crafts today....I've sat knitting all afternoon, martyring hahahaha..Did I tell you all that he managed fantastic when he went grocery shopping? He bought me 2 bars of galaxy's chocolate and a bunch of roses....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purley, don't rush around but enjoy your crafts today....I've sat knitting all afternoon, martyring hahahaha..Did I tell you all that he managed fantastic when he went grocery shopping? He bought me 2 bars of galaxy's chocolate and a bunch of roses....


mine would never think of buying me roses. Be grateful


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm very grateful. Mine never bothers either...To have chocs and roses is terrific.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, I have slept in today till 9 am. I can't believe I'm still tired. Well, hopefully I'll wake up with my cappucino. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Purple be careful out there and don't put up an umbrella, it could blow you away and that would be horrendous. Your weather has certainly been harsh dear. Hope you got all your supplies for for your cake and pud. Yummy!!!!
> 
> ...


Purly, Dh's train jumped the rails but didn't derail. The points were set wrong and the train was going fast. It jumped a connection onto a side rail, but the driver slowed down and jumped back onto the main track. People fell over, but no-one was eriously hurt. Good driving, but bad track switching and controlling. I know nothing about trains so don't ask me how it happened.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm very grateful. Mine never bothers either...To have chocs and roses is terrific.


and for no reason (guilty conscience for getting at you?)


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

What have I missed this time! HELP!!!! Ihave had a very busy & streesful time lately, but I'm back again. Love to you all. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a very dark and very wet Surrey. Shopping all done and the dried fruit for the puds are soaking in orange juice and calvados. Ive finished the fronts and hem of my jacket and pinned it all together so I can work out how long to make the sleeves. Looks good so far. How is everyone this afternoon? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> What have I missed this time! HELP!!!! Ihave had a very busy & streesful time lately, but I'm back again. Love to you all. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi McPasty sorry you've been so stressed - come and join us and chill. Can't remember what you've missed but weve missed youxxx
How is your weather up there, its yukky here. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> What have I missed this time! HELP!!!! Ihave had a very busy & streesful time lately, but I'm back again. Love to you all. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


sorry to hear times have been stressful. Welcome back to the warmth of your friends. I cannot remember what you missed. Luvin' popped in and out. They have another baby on the way, which is good, but she was alone for Thanksgiving, which is bad. But we're always here for her. Plenty of knitting going on: we're keeping the economy rolling in wool. We're wet, Judi is hot, Purly is acclimatising to Florida. Our American friends have put on pounds in one day! Susan's losing it. Is that new? She's always losing it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon and a welcome to Mcpasty...Like Purple says chill out with us. If I get any more chilly I'll fall asleep...I've knitted all afternoon.....I'm going to knit in my bed soon. I walked all day yesterday and my buttocks and lower back are jippy!!! hahaha...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh and Purple is dressed fit to meet the queen in her new purchases, which Londy FORCED her to buy. Not that she's going to meet the queen, but she's dressed well enough.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon and a welcome to Mcpasty...Like Purple says chill out with us. If I get any more chilly I'll fall asleep...I've knitted all afternoon.....I'm going to knit in my bed soon. I walked all day yesterday and my buttocks and lower back are jippy!!! hahaha...


Would yoiu like me to come and massage something?!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh and Purple is dressed fit to meet the queen in her new purchases, which Londy FORCED her to buy. Not that she's going to meet the queen, but she's dressed well enough.


One can never have tooooooooooooooooooooooooo much purple.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sitting here hugging my tummy and trying not to be sick. DH is asleep downstairs having been dizzy and sick all day. I wonder what that's all about?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

McPasty - Chinese take away tonight - can you make it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Purple is dressed fit to meet the queen in her new purchases, which Londy FORCED her to buy. Not that she's going to meet the queen, but she's dressed well enough.
> ...


I never bothered to mention that the new clothes were purple!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sitting here hugging my tummy and trying not to be sick. DH is asleep downstairs having been dizzy and sick all day. I wonder what that's all about?


You haven't got another bug - I do hope not. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> McPasty - Chinese take away tonight - can you make it?


The people at the chinese will!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you eaten something that was off Saxy?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


One of the skirts has other colours on it too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sitting here hugging my tummy and trying not to be sick. DH is asleep downstairs having been dizzy and sick all day. I wonder what that's all about?
> ...


or ate something. Who knows. I doubt it will last.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > McPasty - Chinese take away tonight - can you make it?
> ...


Hurrah. They are so fast that sometimes they deliver it before I've ordered it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have you eaten something that was off Saxy?


nothing could go off Saxy. Sorry, seriously that's what I suspect.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Take it easy, hope you feel better very very soon. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel awful, my Kindle is broke, but DH said not to worry as I can go buy a new one. Now I have to see if I can transfer my books onto the new Kindle from the old Kindle. DH said to get the new Kindle with color. Yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GS do continue to be martyr, see it does you good, cause DH got you chocolate and roses. Lucky girl you are dear. You know he feels bad for jumping on you about yarn. So please forgive him.

Purple glad you got back home safe and sound. Your fruit sounds good even without the cake surrounding it.

Saxy perhaps a gentle push in the right direction will get your DH to know what flowers and chocolate can do for a girl.

Hi McPasty, sorry to hear you have been so busy. What have you been up to dear??Nice to see you here.

DH said he isn't in mood to fiddle with Chrisstmas tree today, so tomorrow it is. Is okay by me. Will take GS advice and knit some this afternoon and do Christmas cookie planning. DH said we are out to dinner tonight. I am so glad, I have cooked every day for the last week or so and will enjoy a meal out. Till later ladies. Purly xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It doesn't look like the boys are wanting to sleep tonight. They skyped me earlier for a secret password that was sent to my e-mails for them. I don't know what the heck they are up to but grandma is helping by giving them thses numbers and letters!!!!! They gave my e-mail address for some games account!!!! I hope it's legal whatever it is.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't look like the boys are wanting to sleep tonight. They skyped me earlier for a secret password that was sent to my e-mails for them. I don't know what the heck they are up to but grandma is helping by giving them thses numbers and letters!!!!! They gave my e-mail address for some games account!!!! I hope it's legal whatever it is.


and that their parents know and approve. The little monkeys!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley I forgive him.....I'll eat my chocolate in bed tonight.....AND I've let him watch mythbusters on the tv this afternoon while I knitted. hahaha....I'm being soooooo nice....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purley I forgive him.....I'll eat my chocolate in bed tonight.....AND I've let him watch mythbusters on the tv this afternoon while I knitted. hahaha....I'm being soooooo nice....


what a nice kind chocolate-filled wife you are!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's something to do with x box or something....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purley I forgive him.....I'll eat my chocolate in bed tonight.....AND I've let him watch mythbusters on the tv this afternoon while I knitted. hahaha....I'm being soooooo nice....


You are an absolute angel!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry girls, I'm taking myself to my warm bed and soft pillows to cuddle. Might read, might not. Catch you tomorrow.
Love you all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just read that Saxy is not feeling well. Have you tried a hot cup of mint tea???That always seems to help me. I do hope you and DH are not getti another bug.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just read that Saxy is not feeling well. Have you tried a hot cup of mint tea???That always seems to help me. I do hope you and DH are not getti another bug.


I don't have any mint tea, but I do like plain hot water when my tum is giving me trouble. Might take a cup to bed. Thanks.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you know my friend who was with us yesterday sat with me on the bus, she's always high as a kite and living off her nerves and drags me up there with her. Well she's a greedy pig....You never get so much as the spit off the end of your brow off her. Well, yesterday she bought some chocolates and had them in her bag on the bus...I said "are you getting your chocolate out?" she'd eaten all my humbugs all day...She said "No, they are too expensive to give away"...I was gob smacked. the greedy pig!!!, So I just ate my own mints.....She is absolutely loaded..Anyway she had her bag on the heater next to the seat and they were melted hahahahahahahahah.don't you just loive it? I can't stand liars or greedy pigs....


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> McPasty - Chinese take away tonight - can you make it?


Oh yes please, girls go to Camberly.... the best Chinese ever!
Susan, I would love a back rub lol.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sorry girls, I'm taking myself to my warm bed and soft pillows to cuddle. Might read, might not. Catch you tomorrow.
> Love you all.


You take care, and feel better in the morning. xxx


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sorry girls, I'm taking myself to my warm bed and soft pillows to cuddle. Might read, might not. Catch you tomorrow.
> Love you all.


Take care Saxy xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He's making me an ommelette now!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Saxy hope you soon feel better dear.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you know my friend who was with us yesterday sat with me on the bus, she's always high as a kite and living off her nerves and drags me up there with her. Well she's a greedy pig....You never get so much as the spit off the end of your brow off her. Well, yesterday she bought some chocolates and had them in her bag on the bus...I said "are you getting your chocolate out?" she'd eaten all my humbugs all day...She said "No, they are too expensive to give away"...I was gob smacked. the greedy pig!!!, So I just ate my own mints.....She is absolutely loaded..Anyway she had her bag on the heater next to the seat and they were melted hahahahahahahahah.don't you just loive it? I can't stand liars or greedy pigs....


Now that's poetic justice.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sorry girls, I'm taking myself to my warm bed and soft pillows to cuddle. Might read, might not. Catch you tomorrow.
> Love you all.


Do you want me to come and tuck you in bonny lass?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > McPasty - Chinese take away tonight - can you make it?
> ...


Ill get the chopsticks out. Oh there is a brilliant oriental restaurant in Worthing that Saxy took us too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan he is spoiling you wonderfully well dear. Enjoy your omlette.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to have my tea now so I'll see you all later...Mcpasty will you be coming back to us soon?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to have my tea now so I'll see you all later...Mcpasty will you be coming back to us soon?


Enjoy your tea. You really are being spoilt today. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

You ladies are making me hungry talking about chinese food. Love chinese food when properly prepared.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Susan he is spoiling you wonderfully well dear. Enjoy your omlette.


I told you purley...I'm milking it as long as it will last. I've told him I'll do an hours tidying in the morning too weather it needs doing or not...hahaha...THEN when I'm back on track I'll give the house a 15 minute makeover every week weather it needs it or not :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> You ladies are making me hungry talking about chinese food. Love chinese food when properly prepared.


Hurry on over then as Mr P will eat it all first.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Susan he is spoiling you wonderfully well dear. Enjoy your omlette.
> ...


Now that is really overdoing it. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with Purple, what Karma that woman got who takes and does not share. Shame shame everyone will know her name.!!!Is a little poem we say when someone is being selfish.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im going now as there will be no chinese unless I get the menu out and make a choice. I'll pop back later. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > You ladies are making me hungry talking about chinese food. Love chinese food when properly prepared.
> ...


I'll race him for the chinese. When are you meeting up in Worthington is it??????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


No It's Worthing (where Saxy lives) on the South Coast. We have to finalize dates and book hotel yet. Sometime March/April next year.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He's making me an ommelette now!!!!!


OMG. What does he want! xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well off for now. Later!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I dont like pumpkin pie either ... HAHA 

Well everyone had a lovely time at Lisa's for Thanksgiving .
And today i am cooking for the in laws lol 
turkey , roasted potatoes , green beans with onions , carrots , mac & cheese , brownies with mint chocolate topping , and rolls ... oh yeah gravy and cranberry jelly on the side .
Of course we always have pickles and olives and tomatoes on the side too .

YUMMY !! 

i may attempt an apple pie if i have time , but may not ... 

Sorry i missed everyone ,
HIYA VIV !! i Saw she peaked in for a minute  Good to have heard from you i was worried :|

Ok gotta run , things to finish cooking ! LOVE and HUGS XOXO


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Linky have a nice Turkey Day number 2 with your inlaws. Sounds like a huge meal you are fixing. Take care of that shoulder and let everyone pitch in and help cook and clean up dear. I love pumpkin pie and the only one I really won't eat is Mincemeat pie, everything else yum!!!!!!!!Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well the chinese was delicious and sorry we didn't save any for you lot. Mr. P was hungry. Going to have any early night and take my knitting to bed and watch tv. Have a good evening, night, day everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nite Purple. sweet dreams.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well have had a busy day we put the tree up and have it half decorated made pizza's for dinner and know I am going to look for a pattern that I want to make my niece and try to start on it for christmas.

I have done catch up Mcpasty nice to see you 
Purple chinese sounds wonderful
GS way to milk it 

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purley I forgive him.....I'll eat my chocolate in bed tonight.....AND I've let him watch mythbusters on the tv this afternoon while I knitted. hahaha....I'm being soooooo nice....


Mine watches that too and about drives me up the wall.. Most of his shows do.. He is very good about bringing flowers and chocolates though.... for no particular reason. It used to be for special occasions, but the past couple of years he just does it on a whim....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Linky have a nice Turkey Day number 2 with your inlaws. Sounds like a huge meal you are fixing. Take care of that shoulder and let everyone pitch in and help cook and clean up dear. I love pumpkin pie and the only one I really won't eat is Mincemeat pie, everything else yum!!!!!!!!Have a good day.


Reading all this food has made me very hungry. We ate up the cheeses and sausages for dinner...... I'm going to finish catching up here and have abig piece of pumkin pie with whipped cream. Mom loves mincemeat and it is hard to find, but I did and made a pie. Aboslute rubbish. She ate a half piece and DH and Rachel tasted it.... I tossed the whole thing..... Jess made a good apple pie... That may be breakfast tomorrow with ice cream....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy, my dad used to drink just plain hot water in the evening..... I hope you are not getting sick again. I've been chewing on Vitamin C wafers and taking a little echinachia to keep Dh's cold from getting me. I'll take a picture of the village tomorrow and find the camera cord. I know I saw it somewhere.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon - good to see you pop in and glad grandma is home.. I hope that her problem is wax build up. That could also contribute to some inbalance and possibly the tendency to fall. Hope all iswell soon.

McPssty.... Good to see you and sorry you are stressed... Come vent... it isn't good to stress and hold it all in.... You know this group is always supportive and good listeners.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I moved the LR furniture around a bit to make room for the tree. I'm doing it differently this year.... not that I like it better, but it meant less furniture moveing. The top of the armoire is done... a few of the cloth decorations are out. I've managed to break a couple things already... one that I relly love. We didn't get the tree boxes down, though DH offered... I need to clean up one mess before starting another!!! I've pretty much spent the eveing trying to catch up with e-mails, reading, etc... No knitting and my fingers are starting to itch for some wool.. I also haven't talked to mom in 2 days. That will have her feeling depressed so need to walk down tomorrow and maybe get some of her decorations out or do something fo an hour or two..... Bought new lamps for the LR and have them all together. Seems I should have accomplished a lot more today.... Maybe tomorrow will go better. Night all.

Just wondering if anyone has heard from Tammie. Susan talking about bauble making reminded me that we have not heard in awhile... Hope things are starting to get back to normal... It has been a quite the year for our Irish lass.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang, sit in that breeze and chill with your knitting.


I did & it was glorious, we might be lucky enough to be able to do that again tonight. I didnt close the house up, until 2:30 this morning, when I went to bed


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, I have slept in today till 9 am. I can't believe I'm still tired. Well, hopefully I'll wake up with my cappucino. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Purple be careful out there and don't put up an umbrella, it could blow you away and that would be horrendous. Your weather has certainly been harsh dear. Hope you got all your supplies for for your cake and pud. Yummy!!!!
> 
> ...


For now, I am doing some crochet in cotton. I have just finished a bun cover for DGD1, as a prototype. I might need to make the next one a little biggie
:? I am also making a pair of "hand decorator mitts" for DD2, to wear in spring & summer - all in cotton


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nanabanana said:


> What have I missed this time! HELP!!!! Ihave had a very busy & streesful time lately, but I'm back again. Love to you all. McPasty Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


And love & hugs back to you xoxoxox


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sitting here hugging my tummy and trying not to be sick. DH is asleep downstairs having been dizzy and sick all day. I wonder what that's all about?


I hope it doesn't turn out to be s bad as the last time you were sick :-( :? :-( :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you know my friend who was with us yesterday sat with me on the bus, she's always high as a kite and living off her nerves and drags me up there with her. Well she's a greedy pig....You never get so much as the spit off the end of your brow off her. Well, yesterday she bought some chocolates and had them in her bag on the bus...I said "are you getting your chocolate out?" she'd eaten all my humbugs all day...She said "No, they are too expensive to give away"...I was gob smacked. the greedy pig!!!, So I just ate my own mints.....She is absolutely loaded..Anyway she had her bag on the heater next to the seat and they were melted hahahahahahahahah.don't you just loive it? I can't stand liars or greedy pigs....


Karma gets them when nothing else can :lol: :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Susan he is spoiling you wonderfully well dear. Enjoy your omlette.
> ...


Will he do the same thing in the sheds???


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


That's good advice! I try to not participate in trashing conversations. And lately I avoid a lady who just loves to tell all the bad stuff about people. She gathers gossip for a hobby. My main fault is being judgemental..come from a family that is judgemental. When I realized it was a character defect..use to think it was normal..I now try to say live and let live. Hard to be good I think. Best you can do is not be the one talking about another person even if they are problems. If they talk about you it does hurt your feelings but If it gets you down my friend use to say you are letting that person rent space in your 
brain.did you see you tube about mobs out for black Friday? One showed people dressed crazy but adults grabbing stuff is shocking. Proves there are sick puppies out there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, it is another gorgeous evening here, tonight .... Lovely cool night breezes, after another scorcher of a day. If our summer continues like this, it will be great ....... I don't think it will continue though :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry, bright and sunny Surrey. Last night was a different story altogether - lots of rain and high winds. There's been some serious flooding again in the SW. And now the bad weather is moving up North, I hope Susan is ok and also the girls in Scotland cos the forecast gave flood warning for Fife.
How is everyone todday? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and sunny Surrey. Last night was a different story altogether - lots of rain and high winds. There's been some serious flooding again in the SW. And now the bad weather is moving up North, I hope Susan is ok and also the girls in Scotland cos the forecast gave flood warning for Fife.
> How is everyone todday? xx


Good morning, I am good - apart from the weather, how are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a dry, bright and sunny Surrey. Last night was a different story altogether - lots of rain and high winds. There's been some serious flooding again in the SW. And now the bad weather is moving up North, I hope Susan is ok and also the girls in Scotland cos the forecast gave flood warning for Fife.
> ...


Evening Xiang. I'm fine, we haven;t suffered from any flooding as we are on a very sandy soil here. Got my puds and cake to make today. Soaked the fruit overnight in the juice of two oranges and 9 tablespoons of Calvados, it smells gorgeous and I could eat it just like it is. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning all. the weather is terrible. Pouring down, and it's done it all night, I've had to sit right next to the radiator aswell. I'm doing very lkittle today(as normal) and knit the day away. How are you all?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all. the weather is terrible. Pouring down, and it's done it all night, I've had to sit right next to the radiator aswell. I'm doing very lkittle today(as normal) and knit the day away. How are you all?


Morning Susan, Sorry you now have our last nights weather. Im fine. Knitting day sounds good. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you know my friend who was with us yesterday sat with me on the bus, she's always high as a kite and living off her nerves and drags me up there with her. Well she's a greedy pig....You never get so much as the spit off the end of your brow off her. Well, yesterday she bought some chocolates and had them in her bag on the bus...I said "are you getting your chocolate out?" she'd eaten all my humbugs all day...She said "No, they are too expensive to give away"...I was gob smacked. the greedy pig!!!, So I just ate my own mints.....She is absolutely loaded..Anyway she had her bag on the heater next to the seat and they were melted hahahahahahahahah.don't you just loive it? I can't stand liars or greedy pigs....


there really is such a thing as natural justice!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > sorry girls, I'm taking myself to my warm bed and soft pillows to cuddle. Might read, might not. Catch you tomorrow.
> ...


I did and I do. Must have been all those good wishes. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He's making me an ommelette now!!!!!


Mine made me one, woke me from a deep sleep shouting at me to come down and get it. He hadn't realised I'd gone to bed!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy, my dad used to drink just plain hot water in the evening..... I hope you are not getting sick again. I've been chewing on Vitamin C wafers and taking a little echinachia to keep Dh's cold from getting me. I'll take a picture of the village tomorrow and find the camera cord. I know I saw it somewhere.....


nothing settles the stomach like hot water; boiled and drunk as hot as you can safely bear.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Saxy, So glad you are feeling better today. Hope you are ok with the flooding. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a dry, bright and sunny Surrey. Last night was a different story altogether - lots of rain and high winds. There's been some serious flooding again in the SW. And now the bad weather is moving up North, I hope Susan is ok and also the girls in Scotland cos the forecast gave flood warning for Fife.
> How is everyone todday? xx


The wind was howling again last night, but now the sun is shining fit to burst in a blue, blue sky.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sounds delicious, I might just have to get the gear, now & make a pudding - even if I am the only one to eat it
:lol: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im glad you're OK my Saxy. I've decided that today, I stay in pj's I'm having a day off because it's Sunday, knitting and cookin dinner and having a bath. The rain is making me feel cosy next to the radiator.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all. the weather is terrible. Pouring down, and it's done it all night, I've had to sit right next to the radiator aswell. I'm doing very lkittle today(as normal) and knit the day away. How are you all?


Sit tight and stay warm and safe. I had a wasted day yesterday, sounds like you may have to take a purely knitting day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Judi, I keep missing you (not on purpose) xxx How is Anne?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Saxy - I am so happy that you are feeling much better today, my furry girl had an upset tummy today & she has only had fresh chicken & mince today and seems to be feeling much better now.

Susan - I hope your weather settles down soon


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I might not be on first thing tomorrow. I've got to go and make a xmas bauble for my tree. hahaha...BP's signed me up!!! I decorate it with beads. hahaha. Well thats the idea anyway. You can all see a photo of it if it ever gets done.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi, I keep missing you (not on purpose) xxx How is Anne?


Blame the time zones - they were really sent to try us.

Anne has a nasty virus, but is slowly getting better.

How are you doing?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Saxy, So glad you are feeling better today. Hope you are ok with the flooding. xx


We didn't actually get much rain, just that horrible wind blowing the dustbins ariound allnight. Very noisy. I am feeling absolutely fine today. About to have a bath and feel even better. Then I have to go out to find someone whose signature I need. I have the description of his house and nothing more. Hopefully if I knock on the wrong door they'll know his name and the right number. What fun. When I track him down I'll get all his details, address, phone, email, pant size.........He's going to be our new RBL Treasurer. What a gem.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im glad you're OK my Saxy. I've decided that today, I stay in pj's I'm having a day off because it's Sunday, knitting and cookin dinner and having a bath. The rain is making me feel cosy next to the radiator.


It does, doesn't it. As long as you live somewhere that isn't likely to flood and you house doesn't leak there's something therapeutic about just listening to the rain. You enjoy. We sent you our rain, so next you can have this glorious sunshine, coming your way.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I might not be on first thing tomorrow. I've got to go and make a xmas bauble for my tree. hahaha...BP's signed me up!!! I decorate it with beads. hahaha. Well thats the idea anyway. You can all see a photo of it if it ever gets done.


It sounds fun, enjoy it. Let your artistic side have full sway.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Judi, I keep missing you (not on purpose) xxx How is Anne?
> ...


Poor Anne, she has my sympathy. Give her our love - it will make her better faster.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a short chat from me, tonight, as I have embarked on the Christmas gift project. I am in the process of designing a pair of summer fingerless gloves, for DD1, so I will catch you later, hopefully. Have a great day xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I disappeared Mr P wanted to show me what books he wants the kids to buy him for his birthday and Christmas. Anyway he is now sorted.
Xiang, sorry to hear Anne is poorly give her my love.
Im going to go now and get my puds and cake going as the puds need to steam for at least 5 hours. Once they are doing I have to get my sewing machines ready for the man who's coming to service them tomorrow and then I will try and finish my surprise jacket, although I do think I will add a few embellishments to it.
Have a good day/evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs xx
Catch you all later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I will be speaking with her tomorrow & will pass your sympathies & well wishes onto her. Thank you xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I thinl I have to go and make coffee and put the radio on for knitting. See you all later today, have a good one!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I might not be on first thing tomorrow. I've got to go and make a xmas bauble for my tree. hahaha...BP's signed me up!!! I decorate it with beads. hahaha. Well thats the idea anyway. You can all see a photo of it if it ever gets done.


Enjoy making your baubles. LM wants me to make a few more fairies and as Londy gave me a load of lovely lace last week I';ve no excuse not to. Have fun and don't behave in the class!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning. The sun is shining and a small chill is in the air, but will warm up as day progresses. We are supposed to put our tree up today. We'll see. DH football is on. Is okay as long as we do it sometime this week. Our anniversary is next Saturday and DH told me where he is taking me for dinner. A very lovely posh place. Need to see if we brought any finery with us to wear. Otherwise they may not let us in. hahaha

Xiang enjoy your crocheting and designing. Tell Smiley we all wish her a speedy recovery from whatever virus caught up with her.

Purple I know your puds will be delicious. My grandma uses to make suet pudding and steamed it for a very long time and served it with a hard sauce on top. Are your puddings like this????

GS stay by the radiator and be comfy in your jams. We all need a day to just mellow out and do as we please. Hope your weather improves.

Saxy how nice of your DH to make you an omlette, too bad he didn't realize you were resting. Well, he tried, didn't he??Glad you are feelimg much better today.

Jynx can't wait to see your village. I love Christmas villages. I understand your one mess at a time. We usually put up the tree then afterwards I start to decorate around the house.Takes a day or so to get things done.

Binky you have been very busy. You need a day to rest and recup dear. 

Do you all think it would be nice to take a picture of our Christmas trees and post them.?? It would make it seem we were all part of one anothers celebrations. No stress if you don't want to, just an idea. DH called the Kindle folks we are having hard time trying to figure out if Kindle will charge or not. They had us reset the machine and it did what I pressed the buttons for so they said it is working, but DH doesn't think so, and frankly neither do I. Will give it another day and see if it acts the same.

Back later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi gals, I'm here but not for long as I have soooo much to do! Had the gks overnight again and they were fine and good fun, they are really good kids. It was a very very windy night and I heard this awful banging in the night, the wind has ripped off part of the facia, with guttering attached, from the front of the house and was slapping it back into the house - man coming tomorrow for a look and temp repair until he can fix it properly, more expense!! I now have anoth awful cold and am quite frankly, feeling like I mustn't say!! Am now going to wrap some things for posting tomorrow, be good!!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Poor Londy...Big cuddles to you. I've had a lovely lazy day. Just knitted and knitted. Dries bedsheets and I'm cooking lunch/tea now.....I'm going to have some of Purkey's chocolate pudding for a sweet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi gals, I'm here but not for long as I have soooo much to do! Had the gks overnight again and they were fine and good fun, they are really good kids. It was a very very windy night and I heard this awful banging in the night, the wind has ripped off part of the facia, with guttering attached, from the front of the house and was slapping it back into the house - man coming tomorrow for a look and temp repair until he can fix it properly, more expense!! I now have anoth awful cold and am quite frankly, feeling like I mustn't say!! Am now going to wrap some things for posting tomorrow, be good!!! xxxxx


wrap yourself up, with warm hugs from us as well, and get rid of that cold. There's a funny 3-day bug here ATM, DH has it, nausea and dizziness. He hardly dare move. He's off to the doc in the morning to get his ear wax checked for his hearing test. Coincidentally.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

well the rain came back in showers, and now its cloudy and getting dark. Oh well, it waas good while it lasted, about three hours of bright sunshine. Hope that devastating wind stays away. Londy I hope it doesn't cost too much to put your house back to rights. Will the insurance cover, or isn't it worth claiming?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is watching the grand prix...noise hahaha... I think I'm going to lnit again. Did you get that mans details Saxy? What size pants DID he need?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:56 am EST and -1'C (30'F) and snowing. And I dont' have snow tires on. I'll drive carefully.
Do you remember the sweater that I took in for the lady that I work with who had a new 11 lb grandboy. I got a very crying phone call from her yesterday morning. Her daughter had died in the maternity ward. Massive blood clot from the c-section. Along with having to deal with that, her daughter and the baby's dad weren't married and had not been in a stable relationship for a year, so there is going to be a custody battle between her family and his family. Just what you need on top of that bad news. She does have a husband (not the father of the daughter) and two sons, that need her and will keep her going. What do you say to someone who has lost their daughter. No parent should have to bury a child.
I'll be picking up some of her job at work. I was already scheduled to work next weekend. So I'm going to quick wrap all my Christmas prezzies that I have and send them out. I don't know when else I'll be able to get to them.
I'm going to fly now. I have laundry to do as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey, its getting dark and its raining again. Just finished a late lunch/early dinner and going to try a mini pud that I made today - the big one is still steaming.
Mr P is watching the grand prix and says he will be asking me questions later - I told him to B O! How is everyone this afternoon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:56 am EST and -1'C (30'F) and snowing. And I dont' have snow tires on. I'll drive carefully.
> Do you remember the sweater that I took in for the lady that I work with who had a new 11 lb grandboy. I got a very crying phone call from her yesterday morning. Her daughter had died in the maternity ward. Massive blood clot from the c-section. Along with having to deal with that, her daughter and the baby's dad weren't married and had not been in a stable relationship for a year, so there is going to be a custody battle between her family and his family. Just what you need on top of that bad news. She does have a husband (not the father of the daughter) and two sons, that need her and will keep her going. What do you say to someone who has lost their daughter. No parent should have to bury a child.
> I'll be picking up some of her job at work. I was already scheduled to work next weekend. So I'm going to quick wrap all my Christmas prezzies that I have and send them out. I don't know when else I'll be able to get to them.
> I'm going to fly now. I have laundry to do as well.


Hi Nitzi, What tradgic news. How I feel for the poor lady. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks purple. Enjoying my knitting at the momebt. I've just read Nitzi's bad news and got such a shock. It shouldn't happen in this day and age. Poor nitzi's friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple I know your puds will be delicious. My grandma uses to make suet pudding and steamed it for a very long time and served it with a hard sauce on top. Are your puddings like this????

Hi Pearlie, I will make a traditional one cos SIL and his dad like ther suet ones, but they are too heavy for me. My version is made with tropical fruits and is much lighter, I will serve brandy butter (hard sauce) and also make a pouring apricot and lemon sauce.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks purple. Enjoying my knitting at the momebt. I've just read Nitzi's bad news and got such a shock. It shouldn't happen in this day and age. Poor nitzi's friends.


I lost a friend of mine the same way, its just so sad.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is watching the grand prix...noise hahaha... I think I'm going to lnit again. Did you get that mans details Saxy? What size pants DID he need?


I found him at his club. Have his signature, address, telphone numbers and email. Probably a size 38/40 waist.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Saxy, How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:56 am EST and -1'C (30'F) and snowing. And I dont' have snow tires on. I'll drive carefully.
> Do you remember the sweater that I took in for the lady that I work with who had a new 11 lb grandboy. I got a very crying phone call from her yesterday morning. Her daughter had died in the maternity ward. Massive blood clot from the c-section. Along with having to deal with that, her daughter and the baby's dad weren't married and had not been in a stable relationship for a year, so there is going to be a custody battle between her family and his family. Just what you need on top of that bad news. She does have a husband (not the father of the daughter) and two sons, that need her and will keep her going. What do you say to someone who has lost their daughter. No parent should have to bury a child.
> I'll be picking up some of her job at work. I was already scheduled to work next weekend. So I'm going to quick wrap all my Christmas prezzies that I have and send them out. I don't know when else I'll be able to get to them.
> I'm going to fly now. I have laundry to do as well.


oh that poor lady. Losing her daughter, and perhaps her grandchild as well. I do so feel for her. What can you say to someone in that position. Sorry for your loss sounds so b...y inadequate.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DH is watching the grand prix...noise hahaha... I think I'm going to lnit again. Did you get that mans details Saxy? What size pants DID he need?
> ...


just wondered....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Saxy, How are you feeling now? xx


absolutely top hole, whatever that actually means!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I wonder what he would have said if I asked him? Puts a smile on my face thinking about it. Poor man, he's half my age.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


He'd have probably run a mile!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Was watching a Sarah Millican show on tv the other night and she was asking the audience what they did to relax, there were a few rude obvious answers and one woman shouted out KNITTING and then showed the socks she was knitting while watching the show. Thought that was brilliant.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I was watching the old Last of the summer wines last night. It WAS so funny. I was chuckling allk to myself. I'm going to knit and listen to judge judy tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im just taste testing a little Christmas pud, its fine, but I could have put more sugar in it, but with brandy butter it will be fine. Anyway by the time we get to puds everyone will have so much wine they wont notice! Well at least I will have had too much wine and I wont care!!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I was watching the old Last of the summer wines last night. It WAS so funny. I was chuckling allk to myself. I'm going to knit and listen to judge judy tonight.


I saw a bit of that. It must have been a very old one as Peter Sallis looked quite young!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to see if I can finish my jacket. Ill pop back later. Have a good aft3rnoon/evening/day everyone. Lots of loveand hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye purple. Have a good night....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Bye purple. Have a good night....


Will do, Ive just finished darning in millions of ends. You have a good evening too. xxx Have fun making your baubles tomorrow. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> As long as you live somewhere that isn't likely to flood and you house doesn't leak there's something therapeutic about just listening to the rain. You enjoy. We sent you our rain, so next you can have this glorious sunshine, coming your way.


When I used to go to the lake cottage as a teen, I loved staying in the upstairs bedroom. There was a tin roof and the sound of the rain, along with the crashing waves was a wonderful sound.... When DH and I went on our one and only cruise, our stateroom was right off a little private deck and we actually wished for some rough weather - as it is kind of invigorating to watch the awesome power of Mother Nature.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Jynx, I need to tell you that you've made a statement on here the other day that will always stay with me. You said that if you are thinking about someone you dob't want to think about then we are lendin them some of our brains...Something like that anyway. I've taken that on board over something that keeps me awake STILL after 20 yrs...thankyou for that...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to make coffee and do some more knitting. bye.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure it was me that said anything clever but I'll pass on my advise for those waking hours that get gobbled up thinking about troubles. I tell people to set a time limit 5-10 minutes max... scream, pound a pillow, cry, vent, stomp feet, whatever.... (The shower is a good place) then be DONE with it for the day. When a thought starts to form... just say "No, not allowed to spend any more time on that today... it will have to wait for tomorrow's pity party" then change gears, get up and move or pick up a project that needs some brain involvement.....

I'm getting too old to let past or present demons eat up my time or steal my energy... I have learned to almost hypnotize self to sleep by breathing deep and concentrating on a mental pretty picture or even just repeating a word like "calm" as I refuse to let brain wander...

when GD was about 5-6 and having nightmares, I made her a quilt and put an angel in every corner and some fabrics from her baby decor and from special trips etc. and told her that the angels would guard her while she slept and that if a bad dream started she had the power to change it and make it a good dream... the angels and the good memories from those sp;ecial fabrics would help her find a better dream. What a thrill when I visited the next day and she came flying down the stairs shouting "Grandma, grandma, it WORKED!" the power of sggestion can work wonders. Find *your* quilt!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi.... In my mind, the loss of child is the worst thing possible. It is not in the right order of life that a child goes before a parent.... You are right, there are no words adequate. I have been through this with 4 people close to me and the one thing that I have learned that is of some comfort to them is to look them square in the face and let them talk about that person lost. We so often look down and try to change the subject or offer some platitude about how time will help... and it will.... but listening and letting them remember is a great gift. what a horrible situation.... I hope the courts will make a good decision on who is best able to raise the boy, not just do an automatic award to the father.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nitzi.... In my mind, the loss of child is the worst thing possible. It is not in the right order of life that a child goes before a parent.... You are right, there are no words adequate. I have been through this with 4 people close to me and the one thing that I have learned that is of some comfort to them is to look them square in the face and let them talk about that person lost. We so often look down and try to change the subject or offer some platitude about how time will help... and it will.... but listening and letting them remember is a great gift. what a horrible situation.... I hope the courts will make a good decision on who is best able to raise the boy, not just do an automatic award to the father.


my mother taught me that when I was quite young. She was widowed when I was six, and she was upset more because people crossed the road rather than talk to her. She felt guilty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine turned on the Grand Prix (he taped it) but turned it off to go to the car was to clean the pool filters so I have a quiet house..... Bliss, but we are going to get the tree down when he comes home..... guess I should go clear the stairs so we don't kill ourselves bringing the boxes down. I also need to call mom or take a walk down there. I'm so hoping she went to church with the kids today so that she will not be in a blue funk at being left alone a couple of days.... I'd like to get my house done before tackling hers! Sure would like to just sit and knit today.. My needles are getting lonely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine turned on the Grand Prix (he taped it) but turned it off to go to the car was to clean the pool filters so I hae a quiet house..... Bliss, but we are going to get the tree down when he comes home..... guess I should go clear the stairs so we don't kill ourselves bringing the boxes down. I also need to call mom or take a walk down there. I'm so hoping she went to church with the kids today so that she will not be in a blue funk at being left alone a couple of days.... I'd like to get my house done before tackling hers! Sure would like to just sit and knit today.. My needles are getting lonely.


don't ever let your needles get lonely.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-129062-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

